#ubuntustudio 2010-05-10
<vlada> I'll have to reinstall US... :( pulseaudio is misbehaving. it's crap! volume applet disappeared, no connecion to pulseaudio server possible... oh, well...
<sandking> hello
<sandking> anyone can tell me what causes cracks while using Jack?
<sandking> i got realtime turned off
<sandking> anyone?
<kilonux> yes
<sandking> kilonux: i had some irritating sound cracking issue a while ago
<sandking> but i turned off rt
<sandking> in jack
<sandking> but now i got only small chops from time to time
<kilonux> sandking:  Sorry  i'm sooo fresh on US
<mrxtian> sandking: I'm no expert, but have you checked the messages window, are you getting overruns ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-11
<seagullarity> Is it possible to run Ubuntu Studio 8.04 on an install of Kubuntu 8.10?
<rlameiro> seagullarity: i dont get you...
<rlameiro> 8.04 on 8.10?
<gurukreff> i need some help setting up Lucid for audio recording
<gurukreff> anyone?
<gurukreff> :D
<gurukreff> no? :(
<Vigo> I have no idea, I am just trying to install,
<gurukreff> :P
<Vigo> Could it be a JACK thing?
<gurukreff> it was
<gurukreff> i recently reinstalled lucid
<gurukreff> so i could start over and see if i got the problem again... Jack freezed
<Vigo> gurukeff: Upgrade or clean?
<gurukreff> clean
<Vigo> Have you tried Pulse?
<gurukreff> what do you mean?
<gurukreff> that JACK plugin to make pulkse work with it?
<gurukreff> *pulseaudio
<Vigo> Mind you, I have never installed Studio since , a long time ago, so I was just guessing there.
<gurukreff> lol, ok
<ScottL> vigo, you might want to visit this page for upgrading from ubuntu vanilla to ubuntu studio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Vigo> Scott: Thank you, I am taking the alternate rout, install 10.04 then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Vigo> oh whoops, that is the same page,
<Vigo> Scott: Thank you kindly,
<Vigo> ScottL: Thank you kindly, I forgot the L
<lau1> hello
<pedro> hi, I would like to know if ubuntu studio works well with virtualbox
<lau1> did not try this so don't know
<pedro> lau1, in fact, I don't know if I need ubuntu studio or only the audio application, I need to record live teachings. I have a very simple sound system...
<lau1> the thing is the RT kernel used by ubuntu studio would likely be not efficient behind a VM
<pedro> and installing it trhough wubi?
<rlameiro> wubi is for general ubuntu
<rlameiro> you can install it as you want, it is runnig on the real "hardware" so you can use it at will
<rlameiro> wubi just simplifies the installation process for windows users
<pedro> i will try wubi
<pedro> but, i only need to record live lectures, do i need studio for that?
<rlameiro> it depends what you want to do, but if it is only to record using a normal computer microphone and no fancy effects, you dont need studio for that
<rlameiro> pedro: es portugues?
<pedro> rlameiro, sim
<pedro> rlameiro, brasileiro na verdade
<rlameiro> pedro: nice :D me too
<rlameiro> eu sou portugues
<pedro> ah, bacana
<rlameiro> well, we should speak in english in here
<pedro> oh,ok
<rlameiro> well you know you can come in here
<lau1> it's ok i'll dio French :p
<rlameiro> or come to #ubuntu-pt also
<pedro> ok
<mydoghasworms> From what I understand, the 2.6 kernel provides realtime capabilities. Does it matter then if you have a special RT kernel?
<mydoghasworms> I ask, because I see the fact that Ubuntu Studio has an RT kernel being touted in a few posts.
<holstein> hey mydoghasworms
<holstein> i suggest trying the generic kernel
<holstein> and trying the RT kernel if you need lower latency
<holstein> or if your hearing clicks/pops or drop-outs
<mydoghasworms> OK, because lower latency is exactly what I am after. Does the rt-kernel package provided in the Ubuntu repositories provide you with the same thing?
<holstein> you should be fine doing sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> and check out
<mydoghasworms> Ah yes, linux-rt, is the package I meant :-)
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> and you cant see the kernels listed in grub at boot
<holstein> and remember you can run unamt -a to see what kernel your running
<holstein> if you cant* ^^
<astraljava> s/unamt -a/uname -a/ :D
<holstein> astraljava: thanks
<holstein> uname -a ^^^
 * holstein should finish coffee, then type ;)
<astraljava> I hear ya. :)
<m35j> -
<Semitones> hey there; I'm looking to buy a laptop in the next few months to run Ubuntu Studio and to be used for DJing and as a regular laptop. Are there any hardware recommendations for Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> Semitones: what audio device?
<holstein> if your planning on using a firewire device
<holstein> i would look for a texas instruments chip
<holstein> OR
<holstein> a pcmcia or express card slot
<holstein> if not, then i would probably just choose something with intel graphics for simplicity
<holstein> i would try and go somewhere and USB boot or boot the live lucid CD on the hardware
<holstein> AND check out some places like http://www.system76.com/
<andyzweb> I really should be in here too
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-12
<Semitones> thank you holstein,
<Semitones> I don't have dj equipment yet; I'll just be choosing songs and doing some crossfading for my sister's birthday
<Semitones> probably using Mixxx
<Semitones> I'll definitely do that trick with the USB boot
<Semitones> now for Mixxx, you need two soundcards to play one song and preview another, I think, so does that mean buying a USB external soundcard
<mrthraz> hello
<mrthraz> where can i find the source for the 2.6.31.9 rt kernel?
<mrthraz> i need to patch it
<mrthraz> hello, where can i find the source for the 2.6.31.9 rt kernel? i need to patch it.
<mrthraz> hello, where can i find the source for the 2.6.31.9 rt kernel? i need to patch it.
<mrthraz> hello, where can i find the source for the 2.6.31.9 rt kernel? i need to patch it.
<Blank__> mrthraz, kernel.org
<Blank__> you can find both the kernel source and rt patch there
<mrthraz> thanks :-D
<mrthraz> you guys are great
<Blank__> i'd suggest you go with the .33 kernel
<Blank__> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/
<Blank__> that's the rt patch
<Blank__> well, that's the folder full of rt patches
<mrthraz> yeah? any particular reason?
<Blank__> yeah, different patches for different kernel releases
<mrthraz> ahh
<Blank__> 33.3 source is on the index of kernel.org
<Blank__> then you should be able to find a corresponding rt patch in its folder
<Blank__> i think rt19?
<mrthraz> crud
<Blank__> it's good fun really
<Blank__> </sarcasm>
<mrthraz> wish i had know befro spending 5 hour doing the first kernel
<Blank__> you have to grab the 33.3 source, extract it to somewhere, then grab the rt kernel patch, extract that, then patch with some specific set of parameters
<Blank__> unfortunately i don't really know that much of the rest :(
<mrthraz> will i be able to config for pae?
<Blank__> i've tried building my own but mine end up huge due to inclusion of all kernel drivers etc
<mrthraz> oh ok
<Blank__> yeah should be a simple config option
<Blank__> not to mention they also end up not working
<Blank__> it must be just me, or my inability to interpret incredibly specific instructions properly
<mrthraz> you tryed kernelcheck? worked for me.
<Blank__> "balance a few plates, remove the eyelash of a mosquito, wait for the planets to align, and voila! your own kernel"
<mrthraz> lol
<Blank__> if you can achieve it, it's nice to be ahead of the pack... sorta
<Blank__> i remember there was a very strange bug with one of the older rt kernels where almost any internet access would freeze the computer
<Blank__> the only real solution until a new kernel release was to "roll your own"
<Blank__> or should i say prepackaged kernel release...
<mrthraz> wow
<Blank__> that was with ubuntu studio
<Blank__> about a year or two ago
<Blank__> fun times :p
<mrthraz> eyah i wouldnt mind my self  to shut of the net
<mrthraz> maybe i could get some work done
<mrthraz>  on this stupid album
<Blank__> to be honest if you're recording using ubuntu studio you wouldn't want to be on the net, that'd increase latency
<mrthraz> yeah i was told so by others as well
<mrthraz> but i find i have to go dl samples and such
<Blank__> ah
<Blank__> i'd say it's fine to alternate, e.g switch between some work and then browse for what you need on the web, then switch back
<Blank__> it's only if you're doing both at the exact same time that it may get tricky
<mrthraz> im working on doing a whole hip hop album using only oss software and hardware costing no more than $100 a piece. the keybourd needs a driver patch for the kernel. i did it  last night and it seems to work but it isnt rt so i'm gonna try again
<Blank__> ah ok
<ShadeS> as much as I don't want to sound as a hater
<ShadeS> i've had horrible experiences with linux and music
<ShadeS> I've faired far better w/ osx and even <gasp> windows
<astraljava> By all means, please help us make it better. :)
<mrthraz> took me awhile
<mrthraz> but i got the hang of it
<Tanarotte> Hello ;)
<mrthraz> you just cant think of it like  a win or mac  way
<mrthraz> hi
<Tanarotte> well iam kind of Windows user and i would need some help getting my internet on my laptop. Any 1 would like to help xD ?
<mrthraz> once you get used to connecting everything through jack its like you can make your own daw
<mrthraz> whats wrong
<Tanarotte> Well, ubuntu studio cant detect lan card nor wireless card on my Eee 1005ha, i found some "drivers-a-like-apckage" and iam trying to do as the tutorial is saying but not " make" nor dkpg commands work >.<
<mrthraz> have you tryed ndis wrapper?
<Tanarotte> and iam having hard time to " download required packages" manually . . i dont even have an idea what this wrapper is xD
<Blank__> ndiswrapper can use windows drivers to make some cards work
<mrthraz> its kinda like wine  for windows nic drivers
<Tanarotte> oh
<Tanarotte> well didnt tryed it yet. . . do i need to download this ndiswrapper too xD?
<Blank__> i honestly would've thought something like an eeepc would be fairly well supported out of the box
<astraljava> Blank__: What makes you think so?
<Tanarotte> Well the only thing that works is keyboard battery and screen
<Blank__> oh, just the assumption that certain models had the option of running linux as stock
<Tanarotte> well . . and gfx drivers. . . ihave thoes glumsy windows effect pretty much working fine
<Tanarotte>  btw the "make" command on the lan driver package gives me " no linux kernel sources found" error. I installed kernel-image-2.6.32-21-generic-di_2.6.32-21.32_i386.udeb but it still does not work xD what should i do ? [sorry iam nobbish]
<mrthraz> what nic card do you have?
<astraljava> Tanarotte: Are you sure it requires kernel sources? Usually compiling only needs kernel headers, which can be found with sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mrthraz> shes  a noob, open synaptic under system
<Tanarotte> I guess so, it says " Linux kernel source not found. Stop."
<mrthraz> then look for the headers
<Tanarotte> I have no net on the linux so it wont work that way
<mrthraz> ahh
<Tanarotte> thats the whole point
<Tanarotte> i have to install all packages manualy to get some net
<mrthraz> did the nic work with the live cd?
<Tanarotte> ekhm o make drivers first, then get net xD^
<Tanarotte> its no-live cd version since i installed it from usb key . . . netbooks dont have cd drive
<mrthraz> can you boot live from the key?
<Tanarotte> no
<Tanarotte> there is not even live option
<Tanarotte> just " default, install, install [hardcore], install command line [mega hardcore] exit"
<Tanarotte> xD
<Tanarotte> i used unetbootin on ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-i386 to make that iso boot from key
<Blank__> g'night
<mrthraz> was you nic card pluged in during install?
<mrthraz> i had lots of problems when my laptop was installed with out the networked plugged in
<Tanarotte> yes
<Tanarotte> and i kind of just used ndiswrapper and teoreticaly installed the nic XP driver for this atheros lan card
<Tanarotte> at least it didnt give me any error but i some how dont know what to do now xD
<lau1> any one had trouble updating to 10.04 from 9.10 (conservatively testing the water ;)
<astraljava> Not me, I'm still lagging two versions behind. Damn mobile broadband... :-/
<semitones_tea> funkyHat, do you use studio?
<funkyHat> semitones_tea: I have a bunch of the studio packages installed
<funkyHat> Haven't really used them a great deal because I've been so busy with college and work
<funkyHat> Also the lack of kit doesn't help ⢁(
<semitones_tea> yeah I understand. I'm about to get some free time now that school is out
<funkyHat> Another 2.5 weeks for me
<funkyHat> But I might continue to be busy after that
<semitones_tea> I may be 'djing' (without turntables or anything) for my sister's birthday
<funkyHat> ⢁)
<semitones_tea> so i'm planning on getting used to Mixxx at the very least :D
<funkyHat> I've started a project to make mpd suitable for parties
<semitones_tea> cool! what's it called?
<funkyHat> partymode
<semitones_tea> excellent :D
<funkyHat> It won't be anything like mixxx, it's just a client that manipulates playlists
<semitones_tea> well I'm not sure how complicated I'll get with mixxx
<semitones_tea> I may just use it to crossfade :P
<funkyHat> heh
<semitones_tea> so what can partymode do?
<semitones_tea> or will it do
<semitones_tea> hey guys a question: at the login screen, do you get a little "popping" noise when you input characters?
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-13
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, how are you all?
<CaponeBH> Does anybody know how can i make my windows get on fire when i close them? its with beryl right?
<kenbo> Hello
<holstein> hey kenbo
<kenbo> Anybody here into RoseGarden?
<holstein> i do very little midi
<holstein> but when i do, its rosegarden
<holstein> kenbo: check out #opensourcemusicians
<kenbo> If so how do you get some good instruments into/out of it?
<kenbo> I'm logged into that
 * holstein going to bed
<holstein> kenbo: you need some soft synths
<holstein> some sounds for rosegarde
<holstein> n
<holstein> soundfonts
<holstein> lots of MIDI guys in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> laterz
<kenbo> thanks holstein
<pog> I'm interested in "music with linux". I'm like to find out how to recieve a note/tone and let's say generate interactively a chord, which I can control wie comuterkeybord, for example minor or major and variants.
<pog> a first step would be to programm music, without interaction.
<pog> I'm looking also for an easy possibilty, to capture notes with my Roland E15 and output it as an ascii File, to use in ABC Notation.
<folken_houhoubir> Hello
<folken_houhoubir> I have a to install Ubuntu Studio on a computer (Intel 920 2.66Ghz, 6Gb of RAMà wich distribution should i choose ?
<folken_houhoubir> 'ellooooo, somebody alive here ?  Oo''
<astraljava> folken_houhoubir: Please read the topic. Not everyone's watching all the time.
<astraljava> folken_houhoubir: What do you mean "which distribution"?
<astraljava> folken_houhoubir: Ubuntu Studio _is_ the distribution.
<folken_houhoubir> red2kic@#ubuntu> Yes. amd64 is an acceptable term for x86-64
<folken_houhoubir> it was about the version
<folken_houhoubir> but got an answer :)
<folken_houhoubir> astraljava> yes, you were right, my mistake about asking the wrong way :)
<astraljava> folken_houhoubir: Okay, yeah I would suggest using the amd64 as well with those specs.
<lau1> same here otherwise memory will be unused
<folken_houhoubir> Gotta go, bye bye
<psidrum> anyone know a program in linux that can slice images and export them as html similar to fireworks
<Metrahla> is there any app to record both video and Audio ?
<holstein> hey Metrahla
<holstein> what is the goal?
<holstein> the final product?
<holstein> i have used http://www.ustream.tv/
<holstein> an online service
 * holstein doesnt do much video
<holstein> http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
<holstein> cheese pretty much does all i need as far as video
<_guitarman_> Metrahla: there's a new webcam app
<_guitarman_> lemme dig it up
<holstein> _guitarman_: is it the one included?
<_guitarman_> could this be it... nope you d/l it
<_guitarman_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/
<holstein> pitivi?
<holstein> http://www.pitivi.org/
<holstein> i havent even launched it yet
<_guitarman_> it depends if you want to do a live capture or just video editing
<_guitarman_> pitivi, kdenlive
<_guitarman_> are video editors
<holstein> i was hoping the 'anything in' described on the pitivi site meant the video card in capture
<holstein> or web-cam
<holstein> HEY
<holstein> speaking of that
<holstein> VLC does webcam capture AFAIK
<_guitarman_> yup
<_guitarman_> i've streamed mine to icecast
<holstein> i still havent figured that out ;)
<holstein> i remember seeing you do it though
<_guitarman_> yeah, quality was shit mind you
<Metrahla> ok ty
<skx> Hello, I installed Ubuntu Studio on my desktop with geforce 6600 and after installing recommended restriced drivers X server doesn't start.
<skx> is there any quick fix or do I need to edit xorg.conf? ;\
<rlameiro> skx: which kernel are you using?
<skx> latest
<rlameiro> RT?
<rlameiro> or the generic that comes with ubuntustudio?
<skx> preempt, yes
<skx> 2.6.32-22-preempt
<rlameiro> well, i dont know how to do it
<skx> is it different for different kernels?
<rlameiro> but some discussion about nvidia drivers problms took place on the mailing list
<skx> I would just like to roll back to default, open drivers
<rlameiro> skx: yes, because the drivers are closely tied to the kernel
<skx> mhm
<astraljava> skx: Can't you disable the restricted drivers?
<skx> astraljava, I probably can, I just don't know how :)
<rlameiro> skx: enter in recovery mode
<astraljava> System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<astraljava> Oh, duh!
<skx> astraljava, I don't have GUI
<rlameiro> and then run jockey in command line
 * astraljava shuts up now.
<rlameiro> jockey is the app that install the restricted drivers
<skx> I have access to the CLI, sure, I can login
<skx> and there's a text mode, thanks
<rlameiro> jockey-text
<skx> maybe I shouldn't have installed the "current" drivers :\
<skx> jockey-text returns nothing except for some error about gtk :\
<rlameiro> well, if you dont need it, try to use the nouveau drivers
<skx> yeah, how do I do it?
<rlameiro> jockey-text -l to list the drivers
<rlameiro> or run jockey-text -h to see the options
<rlameiro> i think you can run jockey in diferent license modes
<rlameiro> so it will try to install oly free drivers if you select it
<skx> yeah, thaks
<skx> there are no free drivers available here but I think I can disable the ones I use
<rlameiro> well disable it, and search for them in aptitude
<rlameiro> sudo aptitude
<skx> ok, disabled, reboot
<skx> I think it worked, thanks
<rlameiro> ok
<skx> ok, let's try the not-current branch :)
<rlameiro> i was going to tell you to do apt-cache search nvidia |more
<rlameiro> and search the package you want and then apt-get it
<rlameiro> :D
<skx> I'm a little more comfortable with GUI in this resort, thanks again though
<rlameiro> np :D me too, but if you dont have GUI it comes handy
<skx> anyway, I expected some problems with x86_64 anyway
<skx> and the 173 drivers failed me too, I guess opensource it is ;)
<skx> no, it's fine
<skx> hm
<rlameiro> try to search the ubuntustudio mailing list
<rlameiro> the last days/week people talked about it
<skx> no, I'm ok, just the splash looks like crap
<skx> everything else is fine
<astraljava> I always had success with envy-ng for nVidia drivers, but it's not included in Lucid anymore, is it?
<rlameiro> well, the splash was made by ScottL, he made it in little time, and after the deadline... due to the change to plymouth
<skx> the newest drivers before current went through
<skx> suspend works too, Ubuntu Studio seems great
<rlameiro> nice
<rlameiro> :D
<rlameiro> if you can/want hang in here (channel) we need to expand the channel and have more posble helpers :D
<skx> I'll stay, sure
<rlameiro> going to sleep now
<rlameiro> bye
<skx> does the preemptive kernel excludes using any shares over the network? sshfs and samba seem not to work properly and just hang when listing the contents of mounted shares
<skx> in general it seems unstable
<ShadeS>  /win 19
<ShadeS> fail
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-14
<mrthraz> has anyone seen a fix for tX yet
<astraljava> tX?
<mrthraz> terminatorX
<astraljava> What's the problem with it?
<mrthraz> been crashing on mouse grab since 9.04
<mrthraz> tX has been having a problem with the the XGrabPointer() call. triggers a 'BadAccess' error
<mrthraz> sorry
<astraljava> Has this bug been reported upstream?
<astraljava> ...or even in LP?
<mrthraz> yes
<mrthraz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminatorx/+bug/469365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469365 in terminatorx "terminatorX crashes after clicking on mouse grab button" [Undecided,New]
<mrthraz> i was trying you use mixxx with a bcd3000 & an ion discover dj but mixxx's scratches sound horrible so i connected a dm2 to both mixxx and tX, using a bcf1010 to switch the midi assessments (you gotta love jack) but tX keeps crashing on me.
<astraljava> Apparently upstream isn't too keen on solving the problem, the same bug has been reported already in 2007.
<mrthraz> too bad, tX has the best scratch of anything out there open or closed source.
<mrthraz> can anything be done?
<astraljava> Yeah, keep harassing upstream to fix their product.
<astraljava> ...or alternatively get someone to provide a patch that fixes the problem, then apply that for the packaging.
<mrthraz> thanks:-[
<astraljava> It's not ideal, but it's not a good sign either that upstream hasn't fixed such a grave problem.
<tertl3_> warap
<mrthraz> warap?
<skx> warp? wrap?
<mrthraz> war app
<astraljava> Don't know what that would be. Dopewars? liquidwar? corewars? C'mon, give us a clue. :D
<tertl3_> heh
<tertl3_> warap is snaish for whats up
<tertl3_> spanish*
<tertl3_> you have to roll the 'r'
<astraljava> Ahh... okay cool. :) thanks for the education. :)
<tertl3_> no worries
 * tertl3_ plays sudoku
<RemunJ66> missing connections tab to configure my wlan card. Strange... Anyone here who can help me on fixing a wireless connection in Lucid?
<RemunJ66> Was looking for an answer on lp but probably gnome system tools aren´t the default install in ubuntu 10.04?
<skx> are you using Ubuntu Studio?
<RemunJ66> Yes, Ubuntu Studio 10.04. I upgrades this a week ago or so.
<skx> what do you want to do?
<skx> which wireless card do you use?
<skx> which kernel?
<skx> have you googled for possible bugs regarding these two?
<skx> open terminal
<skx> uname -a
<RemunJ66> Intel 2200 BG i think
<skx> will tell you which kernel you use
<skx> lspci
<skx> will list pci devices including your wifi card probably
<RemunJ66> Linus Acer-laptop 2.6.32-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTD 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<RemunJ66> I had to type it in because i started this session on my HP Desktop and my Acer Laptop is not connected all the time.
<astraljava> gnome-network-admin is missing an important tab in Lucid, this is a known bug. Should be handled for 10.04.01.
<RemunJ66> So i did not have to uninstall anything and try something else? Canonical does not provide updates for Network, i just read on ubuntu software center.
<astraljava> RemunJ66: If you have access to the repositories some other way, try downloading NetworkManager with all its dependencies and install them. Be aware that this might have an impact on realtime capabilities, though.
<RemunJ66> IPW 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<skx> he uses the generic kernel, astraljava
<astraljava> skx: Makes no difference, the generic kernel does have incredible performance these days.
<skx> but is not real time
<skx> afaik
<astraljava> RemunJ66: If not, we just have to figure out how to configure your wireless by /etc/network/interfaces
<RemunJ66> Yes, generic kernel because astraljava helped me before on an issue about not having a GUI.
<astraljava> skx: Well small enough latency anyway. There's no such thing as perfect realtimeness anyhow.
<RemunJ66> Is NetworkManager the new deal?
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Not really, but might help in connecting. Ubuntu Studio hasn't wanted to include it in default install because it did have an impact on performance, at least in some previous releases.
<RemunJ66> I do not really need the -rt kernel on my laptop, because i am not a -rt performer really. More important is to get a wireless connection and a totally different one: Get a good working driver for Ati mobility radeon x700 PCI Express with 128mb vram :-)
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Do you have same arch for the both of your laptops?
<RemunJ66> The ati performance looks promising except my most used program Blender 3D makes me crazy at the moment, for as concerned when wording on the laptop. My desktop still uses Blender 3.49a on Karmic Koala (Studio version ofcource)
<astraljava> I don't have much knowledge on ATi drivers, sorry, can't help you there.
<Draggin> Good evening... I've had a bit of a strange event... I've upgraded to US 10.04 from 9.10 and it went pretty smoothly, except, after I rebooted, I was greeted by the most ghastly splash screen/boot screen.  It's essentially an ASCII version of the standard Ubuntu 10.04 splash screen and I'd very much like to get rid of it.  Excpet, when I try to install USplash in Synaptic, it tells me that it would basically need to uninstall every si
<astraljava> Draggin: You got cut off. "need to uninstall every si..."
<Draggin> it tells me that it would basically need to uninstall every single other package on my system to avoid dependency breakage... What gives?
<astraljava> Draggin: Can you pastebin the message from the package manager, please? Hard to tell without seeing the actual messages.
<Draggin> Okay - one minute
<RemunJ66> s/n:lxa66050835300d74eem01
<RemunJ66> Aspire 1692WLMi
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Can you post the results of the command `uname -a`, please? From both laptops.
<RemunJ66> i just use one desktop astaljava. Why do u think otherwise???
<Draggin> http://imagebin.ca/view/g4AVXb.html
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Oh sorry, misread it. What I'm getting at, is that can you download the needed packages with the machine that _is_ connected to the internet, _for_ the one that isn't.
<RemunJ66> i thought u were talking about the bottom of my laptop to see for info there, but my slang is not so good you know?!
<astraljava> RemunJ66: No. :) I would want to see the output of `uname -a` on both of your machines. If it differs re: arch, you need to download the packages via package.ubuntu.com, instead of apt-get. :)
<RemunJ66> Ch.t When i closed the lid and laptop went standby and then i opened.... oops, no desktop... just a few seconds noisy screen and now black again???
<Draggin> astraljava... I think I may have found a solution at http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml I'm still checking it out, but I'm still wondering... What would cause an attempted installation of USplash to want to remove everything else?
<astraljava> Draggin: Can you do `sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntustudio` in a terminal, please? And pastebin the output of that message.
<RemunJ66> no escape but to cold boot up again?
<Draggin> I'm scared of issuing that command... :)
<Draggin> Wouldn't it just do it anyway then?
<astraljava> Draggin: Some kind of conflict with installed meta-packages. Let me see what it says on that page firsrt.
<Draggin> And start uninstalling all my other stuff?
<astraljava> first*
<astraljava> Draggin: Weird, seems it's conflicting with something. Have you installed Ubuntu Studio, or plain Ubuntu vanilla?
<Draggin> http://pastebin.org/236976
<Draggin> There's the CLI output
<Draggin> Nope, I upgraded to Ubuntu Studio 10.04 from Ubuntu Studio 9.10
<astraljava> Draggin: That is strange. Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<Draggin> One moment
<Draggin> http://pastebin.org/236977
<astraljava> Draggin: Comment out all the karmic lines, and the dvd line at the top, then do `sudo apt-get update`, and then try to install usplash again.
<Draggin> Hmmm... I didn't notice that... Lemme see if that does anything good...
<RemunJ66> After changing kernel to generic last time i just see a blinking cursor when starting up Lucid and after 30 seconds or so a few seconds colorfull noisy horizontal flickering beams and then the startup tune and finely my peacefull desktop :-)
<Draggin> Nope... Gives exactly the same error...
<astraljava> Draggin: What's the output of `apt-cache policy usplash`
<Draggin> usplash:
<Draggin>   Installed: (none)
<Draggin>   Candidate: 0.5.51
<Draggin>   Version table:
<Draggin>      0.5.51 0
<Draggin>         500 http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-archive/ lucid/universe Packages
<Draggin>      0.5.49 0
<Draggin>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Draggin> Oops... That was meant to be a one-liner...
<Draggin> Sorry
<astraljava> Draggin: No problem. :) Just use pastebin for longer messages. :)
<astraljava> Draggin: `sudo apt-get install usplash`
<Draggin> I already did - like I said, it still gave me the same error as before
<astraljava> Draggin: No, not uslash-theme-ubuntustudio, but usplash.
<Draggin> oh, my bad
<RemunJ66> Coffee time here, some participants??? :) Will be back later i hope. Succes for Draggin and his issue.
<astraljava> RemunJ66: Welcome back later. :)
<Draggin> Hmmm... That has some interesting output... http://pastebin.org/236987
<Draggin> Thanks Remunj66
<astraljava> Draggin: Holy crap!
<Draggin> Errmmm... Wot? You found the cure for cancer in the output...? :P
<astraljava> Draggin: Looks like your install is totally screwed. :D
<Draggin> :((
<Draggin> Nooooo...
<astraljava> Draggin: But we'll get it fixed, don't worry.
<Draggin> What could have caused it?
<astraljava> Draggin: I suspect the conflicting lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, but am not sure.
<astraljava> Draggin: Let me dig up some info for a while, I won't go away until this gets sorted out, promise. :D
<Draggin> Hehe, thanks, that's really cool of you
<Draggin> I'll go get some tea in the meantime
<astraljava> Draggin: Sure thing.
<astraljava> Draggin: Need the output of `apt-cache policy lilypond-data`, `apt-cache policy initramfs-tools` and `apt-cache policy upstart`, please.
<Draggin> k...
<Draggin> lilypond-data: http://pastebin.org/236994 initramfs-tools: http://pastebin.org/236996 upstart: http://pastebin.org/236997
<astraljava> Draggin: I'm afraid the mirror you're using isn't completely up-to-date. Can you pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade`, please?
<Draggin> Cracker...
<Draggin> Didn't see you responded again..
<Draggin> what does 'full-upgrade' do again?
<astraljava> Draggin: It attempts to upgrade all packages, including adding new packages, or removing obsolete ones.
<Draggin> Okay
<Draggin> Here's apt-get update: http://pastebin.org/237024
<astraljava> Draggin: That looks like alright to me.
<Draggin> Hmm... Can't do full-upgrade... Says it's an invalid operation
<astraljava> Draggin: Uhh... weird. Well try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Draggin> http://pastebin.org/237025
<astraljava> Draggin: Okay. After that, try to do `sudo apt-get install usplash` again, and post the output.
<Draggin> So I should go through with that one then...?
<Draggin> It's still waiting at the prompt for me
<astraljava> Draggin: Absolutely.
<Draggin> Still waiting for it to complete... Be with you now
<astraljava> Draggin: No worries. :)
<Draggin> Nope...
<Draggin> Still the same issue...
<Draggin> Same errormessage
<astraljava> Uhh... please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list again, I need to take a good look at it. In fact, I'm afraid we need to change that for some other mirror.
<Draggin> http://pastebin.org/236977
<astraljava> Draggin: Is that the same as before? You haven't commented out the dvd line nor the karmic lines.
<Draggin> Oops... My bad :) Wrong link
<Draggin> http://pastebin.org/237054
<Draggin> There's the updated one
<astraljava> Draggin: I see nothing wrong with that, so I have to assume that the mirror itself is not fully up-to-date.
<Draggin> Okay... Let me try and switch mirrors quickly and see if that helps at all...
<Draggin> Okay, hang on - after updating the mirror, what should I do first? apt-get install usplash?
<astraljava> Draggin: `sudo apt-get update` is always the first.
<astraljava> Draggin: After that, try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`.
<astraljava> Draggin: Only then, try installing separate packages.
<Draggin> Yeah, I know about the update bit :) Just after that... Let's see
<Draggin> dist-upgrade says there's nothing to do...
<Draggin> And usplash still gives the same issue...
<Draggin> Seems like it might be time to give it up, at least for today...
<astraljava> Draggin: Sorry for the delay, having some connectivity issues.
<Draggin> All good...
<Draggin> I need to start getting going though - have to go to the market really early tomorrow morning :)
<astraljava> Draggin: Can you do `apt-cache policy usplash` now?
<astraljava> Oh okay.
<Draggin> Thanks very much for all the help though...
<astraljava> Draggin: No worries, I'm sorry I couldn't resolve it though.
<Draggin> I still can't figure out why this happened, since the site that I chose to update from is a local mirror that duplicates the official Ubuntu repositories on a daily basis...
<astraljava> Draggin: There's something really weird going on, but I'm sure once we figure it out we'll get things going.
<Draggin> I'll check to see if the other instructions I got do anything, but after looking at it, it seems it might be for a slightly different problem than my root-problem (not having a real splash screen)
<astraljava> Draggin: There's something wrong at the foundations level, not being able to install usplash tells me so. But let's continue this again when you have time, I'm sure it will get sorted out.
<Draggin> Cool, will do
<Draggin> Thanks again :) Chat later!
<astraljava> Draggin: Will do. :D Later.
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-15
<daveWilky> hi everyone..
<tertl3> i am having trouble getting audacity and jack to recognize my guitar input
<tertl3> I have changed settings and nothing works
<tertl3> the sound card works so it can't be that
<tertl3> anyone good with audacity or JACK?
<skx> I don't know, but if everything else works, have you selected the right input in audacity, tertl3?
<tertl3> I'm pretty sure I did
<skx> and is the signal recognized by any other app?
<tertl3> skx, no, I have tried audacity, but it doesnt recognize the guitar input
<skx> and does any other app recognize it?
<tertl3> the output works for audacity
<tertl3> what other app should I try?
<tertl3> my sound card comes up as CA106
<tertl3> i have guitar plugged into pink line input
<skx> so we don't know if input works, ok
<tertl3> it has to,
<tertl3> but yesm we don't know
<skx> do you have pavucontrol installed?
<tertl3> I dont believe so
<tertl3> getting it now
<skx> no, no
<tertl3> un oh
<tertl3> remove?
<skx> you need to use jack, not pulse audio
<skx> it won't hurt
<tertl3> ok, when I open jack, should I press the play button on it?
<skx> I'm not on studio right now :\
<skx> have you configured jack? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK?highlight=%28%28UbuntuStudio|JackQuickStart%29%29
<tertl3> thnks
<ScottL> tertl3, you might also make that alsa isn't muted
<skx> I think they fixed that
<skx> (that was one big oops btw)
<arghh2d2> Is there a way to see what applications are using a usb mic? jack wont run with the mic specified as the input device...says that it's already being used by another program.
<tertl3> how do I listen to CDs after installing JACK?
<holstein> tertl3: lol
<tertl3> heh
<holstein> you dont... you make CD's now ;)
<tertl3> hey holstein
<tertl3> so, now I can't listen at all?
<holstein> do you need to play CD's with JACK running?
<holstein> can you just stop JACK and do your thing
<holstein> and then use JACK when you want to record?
<tertl3> no, it didnt work
<holstein> thats how i do it
<holstein> hmmm
<tertl3> I might need to fiddle with it some more
<holstein> tertl3: SO
<holstein> you start the computer
<tertl3> I just installed a rt kernel
<holstein> and CD's wone play
<holstein> wont*
<holstein> OR is it just after you start jack
<holstein> and stop it
<tertl3> yeah, no sound
<tertl3> well, I havent tried that
<holstein> tertl3: when you run qjackctl
<holstein> you need to 'stop' jack
<holstein> before exiting qjack
<holstein> you could try killing jack
<holstein> it might just be running in the background
<tertl3> ok
<holstein> holding onto your device
<tertl3> is that kill qjackctl
 * holstein tries
<holstein> sudo killall jackd
<tertl3> hmm
<holstein> no good?
<tertl3> well, I think was already killed
<holstein> hmmm
<tertl3> does your sound system take a long time to respond?
<holstein> what do you get when you run aplay -l
<tertl3> sound preferences I mean
<holstein> tertl3: im having mixed luck with sound in ubuntu
<holstein> my firepod works great in jack
<holstein> and that what im mostly worried about
<holstein> when i open sound preferences on my HPmini
<holstein> the sound goes away
<holstein> for good
<holstein> the only way ive found to brign it back is a restart
<tertl3> dang
<holstein> BUT i have only gotten started trouble shooting
<holstein> the EEE works great
<holstein> im updating my studio box finally
<holstein> upgrading to lucid
<tertl3> thats what I'm on
<holstein> i got one intrepid and a karmic left
<tertl3> i did the ubuntu studio upgrade thing
<holstein> cool
<holstein> hey
<holstein> you should restart
<tertl3> and now it seems worse than if I wouldve tried to update on my own
<holstein> and see if you got sound
<holstein> and run the sound preferences
<holstein> and see if you got the same thing i got
<tertl3> what do you have?
<tertl3> maybe its the kernel I got?
<holstein> could be
<holstein> what uname -a
<tertl3> i think part of it is using alsa, and part is using jack
<tertl3> im gonna restart
<holstein> m@ministudio:~$ uname -a
<holstein> Linux ministudio 2.6.31-10-rt #153-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Jan 12 10:42:21 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<tertl3> oh
<holstein> i think i tried the generic one already though
<holstein> for my issue
<tertl3> Linux tertl3-desktop 2.6.31-10-rt #153-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Jan 12 11:01:03 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and you got 64 bit too
<tertl3> yeah, that probably makes it even worse
<tertl3> more to worry about
<holstein> nah
<holstein> they've been sorting that out i yhink
<holstein> think*
<tertl3> i guess I'm gonna reboot
<tertl3> back to original kernel
<holstein> tertl3: how did you do?
<holstein> i made a little progress
<holstein> when i run sound preferences i get ...
<holstein> 'dummy output'
<holstein> and my sound icon goes from a speaker, to a line
<holstein> and i got no sound
<holstein> i run m@ministudio:~$ uname -a
<holstein> Linux ministudio 2.6.31-10-rt #153-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Jan 12 10:42:21 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> oopps
<holstein> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> i run that ^^
<holstein> and i get my sound back
<holstein> BUT this doesnt seem to be JACK related for me
<tertl3> hmm
<holstein> yup
<tertl3> ill try it
<holstein> i got a battery thing on this box too
<holstein> couple trouble-shooting items
<tertl3> no luck here
<holstein> and your in the generic kernel now?
<tertl3> I've got windows on another partition, so I might just use it for recording
<tertl3> yeah, I'm in generic
<holstein> any sound at all?
<tertl3> I think it was something i did from the tutorial
<holstein> do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<tertl3> I ran alot of commands
<tertl3> yeah
<holstein> hmm
<tertl3> and 2 extra repos
<holstein> you want to dump your relevant history in pastebin?
<tertl3> sure
<holstein> OR
<holstein> the link the the tutorial
<tertl3> you could remote connect if you want
<tertl3> one sec
<tertl3> even firefox is acting up
<holstein> hmmm
<tertl3> keeps fading dark
<tertl3> ubuntu studio preparation
<tertl3> that should find it
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<tertl3> yea
<holstein> you did sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-firmware ??
<tertl3> i did most all of them
<tertl3> but yeah,
<holstein> hmmm
<tertl3> I'm pretty sure I did that one
<tertl3> I was stumped trying to get JACK to run
<holstein> you could try sudo apt-get auto-remove alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-firmware
<tertl3> command not found?
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-firmware
 * holstein had an extra '-' in there
<tertl3> cant find alsa-firmware
<tertl3> no worries
<tertl3> do you know a way to revert back to original lucid settings?
<tertl3> like a restore function
<holstein> those shouldnt make your sound not work
<holstein> not really
<tertl3> yeah, they seemed pretty reliable
<holstein> autoremove ubuntustudio-****
<holstein> whatever you installed
<holstein> BUT i would just wait
<holstein> i think we can figure that out
<tertl3> oh
<tertl3> ok
<holstein> did you get all the updates?
<tertl3> yeah, all except the medubuntu ones
<tertl3> pretty much the whole page execpt the editing of the sound card file
<tertl3> what about pulse-jack
<holstein> i havent done it
<holstein> lots of folks in #opensourcmusicians do it though
<holstein> i got a seperate box really
<holstein> and the mininote
<holstein> im just going to use as a portable recording box
<tertl3> hmm, so there are people using it without problems?
<holstein> SO if the soundcard died,  wouldnt care
<tertl3> that makes sense
<holstein> tertl3: thats what they say
<holstein> thats a great room
<tertl3> I have considered fedora
<holstein> smart folks
<holstein> couple fedora guys
<holstein> with the planet CCMRA stuff
<holstein> i didnt like it
<holstein> but you should try it sometime
<tertl3> yeah, fedora was how I was introduced to linux and I always thought it was more stable
<tertl3> not really that different I guess
<holstein> i found it to be slower
<holstein> there for a while
<holstein> and the repos, and updates
<holstein> slower
<holstein> and YUM
<holstein> i dont get YUM
<tertl3> yum update :)
<tertl3> i think yum = apt-get
<holstein> hell, im just now getting the hang of apt-get
<tertl3> and the su -
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i had my icecast server on a fedora box
<holstein> until a few months ago
<tertl3> fedora is more serverish i think
<tertl3> more like red hat amyways
<holstein> i got it running on the lucid server edition now
<holstein> i had a full-blown fedora install
<holstein> and i didnt need it
<holstein> and i wanted to give the box to a friend
<tertl3> is there a way to avoid jack and still record descent stuff?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i suggest trying whatever you feel comfortable with
<tertl3> yeah
<holstein> and moving on/up
<holstein> when you need
<tertl3> I tried audacity to no avail
<holstein> if you dont need low-latency, and your not getting pops
<holstein> use the generic kernel
<holstein> what was wrong with audacity?
<tertl3> nothing, I just couldnt get my input to make any noise through it
<holstein> what sound device?
<tertl3> kinda frustrating
<holstein> in my opinion, if your using your internal sound card, that a limitation
<tertl3> I use a creative labs sound card and I was going from my guitar amp into the line in
<holstein> a pretty signifigant one
<tertl3> it worked fine on the old xp box
<holstein> no buzz or hum
<holstein> if its clean, go for it
<tertl3> hmm
<holstein> usually those things got a lot of hum or hiss or buzz
<holstein> some kind of noise
<tertl3> yeah, I just moved all my equip into this room
<tertl3> so I wanna make it like a 'studio' kinda setting
<holstein> nice
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you looked at alsamixer ??
<holstein> sometimes things get set to zero in there for some reason
<tertl3> should I change it to 1?
<holstein> just turn them up
<holstein> 'turn them up to 11' ;)
<holstein> tertl3
 * holstein gotta sleep
<holstein> i think we can sort you out though
<tertl3> ok, cool
<holstein> i was in NYC thursday nite
<tertl3> awesome
<tertl3> how was it
<holstein> got on the road at midnite
<holstein> tertl3: it was great
<holstein> and then i had a 6:30 thing here in asheville tonite
<holstein> that was not so good, but it paid well
<holstein> anyhow, i'll catch you soon
<holstein> laterz
<tertl3> alright see ya later
<skx> Why is Ubuntu (and Ubuntu Studio) using SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 version of mplayer? seems old, smplayer complains that it is old
<Blank__> skx, the people who package it for ubuntu are probably balancing a whole lot of other packages, and may not have gotten around to it
<astraljava> skx: It's probably what was available in testing at the time of syncing. There now seems to be a newer one, but if it doesn't fix any grave bugs, there's hardly a reason to upgrade.
<astraljava> Hmm... maybe not, seems like Ubuntu versions have been uploaded to testing instead. Then it's exactly what Blank__ said.
<Blank__> they have different priorities for certain packages, is what i've noticed... for instance, audio/music players tend to be fairly low on the list of packages to upgrade
<Blank__> even ardour was considered a low priority upgrade, last time i checked... there was a bug meaning i couldn't even zoom in or out properly without it crashing, and that annoyed me that i couldn't get a newer version, not even in backports
<skx> God bless PPAs
<skx> anyway seems a little weird for me, as it is probably the most popular video player for Linux
<Blank__> that was in the ol' days of 8.04 :p
<skx> to me*
<Blank__> mplayer uses gstreamer doesn't it?
<Blank__> if so, the priority in that case would be gstreamer :(
<skx> I use Ubuntu not to know these things ;)
<astraljava> Blank__: Software outside of the default installs, and otherwise considered important for the masses, often get attention by volunteers. Especially specialized audio sw don't have too many resources, so my guess is that nobody had time to do a proper backporting. We need more manpower, so if you can, please help us. :)
<Blank__> oh don't worry, i'll find a way to help
<Blank__> i've been spreading the word about linux in itself, which may bring more people to it, and thus bring more help
<astraljava> Blank__: Great! :)
<Blank__> i'm hoping i can get iron-on t-shirt transfers made with some kind of identifiable linux logo on them for all my shirts
<Blank__> if not, a pinbadge would be good
<Blank__> i had a long conversation with a stranger on a bus, he was sick of windows messing him around, was already using firefox and open office... i let him know about linux, and told him about ubuntu/linux mint specifically
<Blank__> so there's still hope
<astraljava> Blank__: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14 :)
<Blank__> problem there is that people will recognise linux much more easily than they will ubuntu
<Blank__> so perhaps a logo denoting "ubuntu linux" would be more beneficial for identification
<astraljava> I believe Mark talked about this a while back, in his speak for Ubuntu Open Week. I'll see if I can find it, hang on...
<astraljava> Blank__: Yeah, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekLucid/AskMark, at around 16:20.
<Blank__> that whole thing's a pretty interesting read
<Blank__> also interesting that he doesn't think it should be referred to as both terms
<astraljava> Indeed.
<Blank__> well, i'd best be off
<skx> one more thing, on Ubuntu my Canon MP600 worked ootb, Ubuntu Studio complains about "missing printer driver"
<skx> what do I need to install?
<skx> cups?
<Blank__> cups should already be there
<astraljava> skx: Output of `apt-cache policy cupsys`, please?
<Blank__> 'night all
<skx> astraljava, http://wklej.org/id/334172/
<skx> something seems to be missing
<Blank__> yep
<skx> cupsys installed
<astraljava> skx: No idea whether it pulls the drivers with it, but it's a start.
<skx> we'll see, it's searching
<skx> nothing
<Blank__> wouldn't you pull the cups meta package, and have it install dependencies?
<skx> it seems to be missing a driver for this particular model
<skx> maybe I'll just use one for 610... ;)
<Blank__> hmm, it's not a meta
<skx> cups is already installed, Blank__
<Blank__> cups-common?
<skx> also installed
<Blank__> o
<Blank__> yeah i have no idea what's going on :(
<skx> probably there's no driver for this model
<skx> let's try 610
<astraljava> skx: There's a question in LP for this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3896 which suggests you might need to add a third-party repo for installing proper drivers.
<astraljava> Oops, remove the edge from the link if you're not a LP beta tester.
<astraljava> Oops again, that seems to be rather old. Might be better advices elsewhere.
<skx> the scanner works fine, I'll buy some ink and test the printing later
<skx> thanks
 * Thor Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<holstein> wtf
<rlameiro> lol, spammers holstein
<rlameiro> some minutes ago, the same happened on the #jack channel
<skx> someone came up with a new way to spam freenode
<holstein> apparently
<skx> and freenode's staff isn't exactly known for swift actions
<holstein> its kinda like an ad
<holstein> maybe they should just collect some revenue ;)
<skx> it is an ad, that what spam usually is, isn't it?
<skx> spam and more malware
<skx> people probably wouldn't tolerate ads on their channels :) too many alternatives to freenode
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-16
<psidrum> are there any programs that can control a movie player using a midi device
<acerimmer> psidrum: still there?
<psidrum> yea
<acerimmer> psidrum: not sure what you're asking - plz elaborate
<psidrum> id like to control movie player using a midi device, like map the controls to a joggle shuttle or a keyboard to trigger the player to play stop rewind
<acerimmer> psidrum: ah.  sorry, a little over my head.
<psidrum> anyone know a good audio/video desktop capture program that can record jack audio output
<initself> i can't get any sound
<initself> but there's no errors
<initself> argh
<psidrum> are there any midi apps that can control mplayer, so i can use a midi device to control it
<andyzweb> psidrum: I don't think there are any
<andyzweb> psidrum: Mplayer does have Joystick control, and various remote control options. It also has JACK as an output driver
<psidrum> how do i set it
<andyzweb> mplayer -ao jack
<andyzweb> I don't know about joystick control though :(
<psidrum> just found one looks like Lives has the feature allows me to map my midi dj controller to its controls nice
<tittn> hello
<tittn> is there somebody here that can help me with lib error ?
<skx> probably not, but it can't hurt if you try and ask
<astraljava> tittn: Better to just state the problem, so someone can respond if they have an idea.
<tittn> can i paste ?
<tittn> :^^^
<skx> tittn, pastebin.com
<tittn> ok
<tittn> http://pastebin.com/vCJzjSbA
<tittn> its an error i get when i run srcds server from my ubuntu studio box
<tittn> but have no clue how to fix it
<astraljava> tittn: Hard to say, looks like others are having the same problem: http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/6980
<tittn> yea had to change something in srcds_run to unlmited to get more information
<tittn> else it was some hex code :p
<tittn> think i should have taken the latest version of ubuntu studio :p
<astraljava> tittn: Which release are you running now?
<tittn> 10.4
<tittn> but been googling just now
<tittn> could it be it was becous i dint have the package eglibc-source
<skx> it is the latest version of ubuntu studio
<astraljava> tittn: That _is_ the latest release.
<tittn> but is the latest version always the best option? xD
<skx> no
<skx> this time it does seem to be though
<astraljava> tittn: Always depends on the software that you're using with it.
<tittn> prettymuch nothing special
<tittn> just srcds and the desktop
<astraljava> tittn: What I mean is, there are almost always different versions of the software that you're gonna use. Some of them work better than the others.
<tittn> ah like that
<tittn> should i post this error on forums ?
<astraljava> tittn: Usually distro builders assume that newer releases from upstream work better than the previous, so almost in every case the most recent is included.
<astraljava> tittn: That's the best bet, yeah. And ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<tittn> just mail to that with what subject ?
<astraljava> tittn: I don't see it as a Ubuntu Studio -specific, but you can try ubuntustudio-users@lists.ubuntu.com as well.
<astraljava> tittn: Try to be descriptive, and give as much information regarding your setup as possible.
<tittn> like uname -a
<skx> I would rather try steam forums
<tittn> that debug log has been mailed sevral times now ^^
<tittn> it does that auto
<tittn> but i can try
<astraljava> tittn: Yes, uname -a is good, also what you pastebinned should be included.
<tittn> uhm
<tittn> Technical details of permanent failure:
<tittn> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain.
<tittn> can mail to them both or what
<tittn> ubuntu studio gets rejected :p
<astraljava> tittn: Have you subscribed to the lists? I don't know if that's required, but might be.
<tittn> ah
<tittn> how i do that
<astraljava> tittn: Sorry, it's ubuntu-studio-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<rlameiro> what gets rejected?
<tittn> ah ok
<tittn> solved :D
<tittn> awaiting mod
<tittn> ow somthing other i was wondering about
<tittn> is there any way to force a programs state that it doesnt go into sleep state
<astraljava> tittn: No idea, sorry.
<rlameiro> meeting time friends
<astraljava> andyzweb: Can you pop in on #ubuntustudio-devel?
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-09
<keantoken> Hello.
<keantoken> Hello?
<keantoken> Is everyone on strike?
<keantoken> At church?
<boomboorum> HI everybody, does ubuntustudio has any gui video converter?
<boomboorum> anybody?
<Huginn> CHRIST....15 years since I used IRC haha anyone up for a question :-)
<Huginn> got a funny problem lol have 2 half running laptops and was wondering if there is a way to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu studio ?!
<holstein> HuginnNavarita: whats up?
<holstein> you really dont need to 'upgrade'
<holstein> and probably think they are different
<holstein> the deal is
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> you can convert ubuntu into ubuntustudio
<holstein> OR
<holstein> install any of the ubuntustudio meta packages you want
<holstein> an easy way to do that is just search in the package manager of your choice for ubuntustudio
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio *for example
<holstein> in 10.04, there is a realtime kernel
<holstein> *if you feel like you need it
<holstein> again, just search linux-rt
<holstein> you can check out..
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-10
<keithtoo> hello all. I have a question. I recently updated my system with the beta and then the release version of 11.04. Apparently that broke all the 3d apps like blender and wings3d. Is it possible to reload the system from the iso without repartitioning/reformatting the drive?
<falserunes> hello
<falserunes> ubuntu channel is too crowded maybe you guys can help me
<falserunes> I just need to figure out what the problem is
<falserunes> symptoms include: corrupted screenshots, and desktop  background garbles in patches when I create a new icon
<falserunes> I have the newest NV driver however it also happened when I was operating with nouveau
<holstein> falserunes: o/
<holstein> i would suggest #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> or #nouveau
<falserunes> it's not a setup issue
<holstein> ?
<falserunes> most likely it is an update issue
<holstein> update?
<holstein> might be a kernel regression or something
<falserunes> what do you mean
<holstein> you could try booting older kernels you have listed in grub
<falserunes> I actually reinstalled in trying to figure this out
<holstein> how did that go?
<falserunes> let me tell you the backstory
<holstein> is it still funky?
<falserunes> yes
<holstein> right
<holstein> those drivers are challenging
<holstein> i would look for a bug report
<falserunes> in the past problem
<holstein> with your specific hardware
<falserunes> yes
<falserunes> well hold on
<holstein> and maybe try and find an ubuntu kernel team dev
<holstein> see if its even something that can be fixed
<falserunes> I was trying to reflash my bios
<holstein> and as always, let nvidia know that you are having trouble
<holstein> thats really where the issue lies
<holstein> with nvidia
<holstein> falserunes: bios flash might not be a bad idea
<falserunes> and flashrom didn't work initially
<holstein> i have some via hardware that i flashed down a version
<holstein> and it really seemed to help with the openchrome driver
<falserunes> but, on irc, with the dev team's help I patched flashrom and got the flash to work
<falserunes> do you think, the flash could have effected my video add-in card
<falserunes> meaning not onboard
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i wouldnt think so
<holstein> i mean, we know exactly what the problem is
<holstein> the nvidia hardware
<holstein> in these time
<holstein> when hardware is so cheap
<holstein> and its a PCIe card? AGP
<falserunes> PCIe
<holstein> anyways, i would just get a better supported card
<holstein> best 40 bucks you'll ever spend :)
<falserunes> like what card
<holstein> you can probably sell the other one to a windows user
<holstein> falserunes: something that you ask about
<holstein> lots of places
<holstein> and google for bug reports about
<holstein> AND save the reciept
<falserunes> ok, thanks
<holstein> ive been hanging in #nouveau for a bout a week now
<holstein> just listening
<holstein> i plan to get an open driver supported dual-head card at some point
 * holstein is a look *before* you leap kind of guy
<falserunes> the thing is, while my computer was running for a week while we made the patch, I did updates as well so I was trying to eliminate that possibility
<falserunes> come to think of it, I think it has something to do with the windows decorator
<falserunes> sorry, window decorator
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its all going to be the graphics driver i bet
<falserunes> or compiz
<holstein> i mean, set up a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> and force the vesa driver
<falserunes> ok, I'll try that
<falserunes> i'll be right back
<falserunes> i'll be darned
<falserunes> you were right
<holstein> so, now you know
<holstein> and you can decide what to do about it
<falserunes> ok, thanks for your help
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing wrong with the vesa driver for most stuff
<holstein> but, i would just sell that card
<falserunes> I wanna play wow
<holstein> and get an easier, more supported one
<falserunes> I mean it used to work under an old driver flawwlessly
<holstein> falserunes: driver? or driver + kernel config?
<falserunes> so, it must be me trying to stay on the edge
<holstein> its really challenging to troubleshoot that
<holstein> and say for sure
<falserunes> yeah for sure
<holstein> you *should* be able to get back to that functionality
<holstein> some way or other
<falserunes> ok, I'll experiment
<holstein> falserunes: theres a live hardy disc still available
<holstein> you could boot that
<holstein> note the kernel
<holstein> and the driver* or whatever
<holstein> and maybe learn what you need
<holstein> could be you blacklist something
<holstein> or get a backport module
<holstein> who knows
<falserunes> like nouveau
<falserunes> it's blacklisted right now
<holstein> i still think #nouveau might be a good place to start
<holstein> falserunes: do you have an active loco team?
<falserunes> georgia and tennessee is dead
<falserunes> so, no
<holstein> you can try mine
<holstein> #ubuntu-us-nc
<falserunes> woo hoo north carolina
<holstein> :)
<Veloce06> holstein: what card do you recommend? I've got an Nvidia 8600 GTS and I've been having all kinds of problems with video. i.e. pixelation on the screen, X locks and X restarts. I've tried all kinds of different things other than the card. If $40 for a card would fix it, it would be the best $40 I've spent.
<holstein> Veloce06: im still researching
<holstein> ask me in about a month :)
<Veloce06> holstein: dang, I used to think nvidia was the card to go for.
<holstein> Veloce06: depends
<holstein> the RT kernels + nvidia can be problematic
<holstein> *proprietary drivers i should say
<Veloce06> I'm tired of the problems this card has caused. I used to have nothing but a great experience with ubuntu
<holstein> well, if its an older card
<Veloce06> right now I haven't even tried an RT kernel, just using general
<holstein> you really cant expect the linux kernel to support older devices
<holstein> Veloce06: you probably dont need RT kernel
<Veloce06> holstein: I'm looking at alessio's low also
<holstein> right
<holstein> if you dont need it
<holstein> dont worry about it
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<Veloce06> I will be yes
<holstein> do you get xruns at the JACK settings you are currently using?
<holstein> i would still say
<Veloce06> haven't got that far, because of the video issues
<holstein> dont worry til you need it
<holstein> maybe, by the time you get around to it
<holstein> the -generic kernel will be just fine
<Veloce06> that is a possibility.
<Veloce06> I'm going to look at another nvidia card I have, but again it is about the same age as the one currently. I'm hoping it is a problem with the video hdw/fw of the card and not something else
<holstein> Veloce06: i mean, i might be wrong
<holstein> but, literally everytime someone says nvidia
<holstein> thats the problem*
<Veloce06> holstein: hmmm...
<holstein> if intel made a PCIe card
<holstein> id have one
<Veloce06> really
<holstein> im not interested in crazy gaming performance
<holstein> i just want easy out-of-the-box 3d
<holstein> and support
<holstein> 3d is optional actually*
<holstein> i just find that if 3d is working
<Veloce06> I'm not even thinking that much, just reliable performance
<holstein> then the drivers tend to be more stable
<holstein> intel supplies information
<holstein> so, that makes supporting the devices *much* easier
<Veloce06> holtstein: I'm just stuck now, wanting something that works and the video screen doesn't freak out and flicker all the time and doesn't restart X on a whim. Then I can concentrate on some other projects or at least doing more with sound etc
<Veloce06> I've asked on so many forums and lists about these problems and nothing is a sure fix. If I could just get a card that work with good basic performance I would be happy. (Dual monitors of course.)
<holstein> ill let you know what i come up with
<holstein> but, its not a top priority right now
<Veloce06> np
<Veloce06> holstein: thanks for you help. gotta head home now.
<holstein> Veloce06: sure :)
<marcelC> hello!
<holstein> marcelC: o/
<marcelC> can ubuntu studio convert Mp3 and Waw to MIDI?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but
<holstein> you dont need ubuntustudio for that
<holstein> and actually, converting to MIDI is trickier
<holstein> and a matter of what exactly you have and want to end up with
<marcelC> can you give me the name of the program?
<marcelC> I wish to convert .mp3 and wav to midi for Sibelius
<holstein> you want soundconverter
<holstein> for mp3 to wav
<holstein> BUT, getting wav to MIDI
<holstein> thats not going to happen the way you think it is
<holstein> you're thining you can just dump some audio
<holstein> into a MIDI file
<holstein> and import that into notation software
<holstein> and see the music
<holstein> and that aint going to happen
<holstein> there were some commercial efforts for that in the past
<holstein> things you could play live
<holstein> and would spit out notation
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> they didnt last
<holstein> nor, work all that well
<holstein> marcelC: you really need to do it the old fashioned way
<holstein> just listen
<holstein> and transcribe
<marcelC> I guess that will be a hard work, anyway it is not for me, but a friend who is a teacher of music, but I am his geek, because I fix/repair/mainain his computers
<marcelC> uhm, okay I'll tell him what I found
<holstein> for any musician
<holstein> that is the best way to go
<holstein> it helps develope the ear
<holstein> and training on a lot of levels
<holstein> you can use easy programs though
<holstein> such as audacity
<holstein> to slow down passages
<holstein> or, EQ them differently
<holstein> so as to help hear notes more clearly
<holstein> marcelC: either way, ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> SO, if you already have ubuntu installed
<holstein> you can just install the programs you need
<holstein> and go for it :)
<holstein> marcelC: feel free to ask in #opensourcemusicians
<marcelC> holstein: I personally use sabayon&win. xp, I had some issuies with apt-get, altrough aptitude is better and solved a part of them,  but I can install ubuntu to one of his worksation, but if it can't be the job done this is it usless
<marcelC> thank you very mutch for explanations
<ledah_> hi, do you know if i can correct the color of the screen in ubuntu studio i'm using mint but i want to try studio
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-11
<MaynardWaters> hello, I am trying to run ubuntustudio on a virtual machine on fedora14,  I have connected a Tascam US-122 UsbAudio Midi Interface... I am able to see that the device is connected to the ubuntustudio, but I cannot get audacity to record with it
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-12
<rhalff> hi
<holstein> rhalff: o/
<rhalff> what is the -rt kernel in natty ?
<rhalff> I seem to have no raw1394 module in the general kernel
<rhalff> Is it needed ? :-)
<holstein> rhalff: theres no realtime kernel in the default repos
<holstein> if you need one
<holstein> there are PPA's available
<rhalff> faado-diag Discover, shows there is no /dev/raw1394
<holstein> rhalff: that changed right?
<holstein> with the new stack?
<rhalff> ah ok, well don't really need one if it's not necessary
<holstein> maybe im wrong
<rhalff> holstein, I'm not sure
<holstein> rhalff: i say, just try your device
<holstein> and see
<holstein> my FW device works in natty
<rhalff> in jack audio connection kit I can see firewire_pcm and 4 unknown inputs
<rhalff> but when I route all inputs to rakarrack I see nothing going on
<holstein> rhalff: firewire driver?
<holstein> with JACK?
<holstein> and everything starts no errors?
<rhalff> holstein, to me it seems so
<holstein> what device?
<rhalff> holstein, audiofire 2
<holstein> rhalff: and it worked in 10.04?
<rhalff> holstein, yeah I had it working half a year ago, then somewhere inbetween needed to reinstall, and now trying to get it work again on natty
<rhalff> I'm probably close, but don't know where it is going wrong
<rhalff> I think ffado mixer also is behaving odd, though it does start up
<holstein> i dont need that
<holstein> so im not sure about it
<holstein> the firepod doesnt use it
<holstein> rhalff: let me reffer you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and i'll poke around a bit
<holstein> see what i come up with :)
<rhalff> maybe I have to read some more myself :)
<rhalff> setup with firewire is always a bit difficult
<rhalff> unless it works by itself
<holstein> rhalff: its better now
<holstein> mine works out of the box
<rhalff> I remember I had to unmute first everytime in faado mixer the last time, now all buttons don't seem to do much
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-15
<whoaski> hey guys I'm think I need help editing my bash.rc file
<whoaski> NOTE: Gem::Specification#default_executable= is deprecated with no replacement. It will be removed on or after 2011-10-01.
<whoaski> Gem::Specification#default_executable= called from /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/specifications/treetop-1.4.8.gemspec:11.
<whoaski> rails (3.0.7, 3.0.0)
<whoaski> can anybody help?
<whoaski> I was wondering if anybody can help me
<whoaski> http://pastebin.com/8WkhqRDC
<holstein> whoaski: did you build it?
<Strayfolk> I'm thinking about reinstalling my system soon... and reformatting the HD too
<Strayfolk> which file system would you recommend for a ubuntu studio + ubuntu dual boot + shared home?
<Strayfolk> I heard somewhere that ext3 would be more suitable for audio work, does that concern the /home partition or the /, from which the operating system is running?
<Strayfolk> ext3 vs ext4 that is...
<Strayfolk> I'm currently using ext4 on both /home and /
<holstein> Strayfolk: last time
<holstein> i did ext2
<holstein> for my tracking partition
<holstein> well, my tracking hard drive
<holstein> but, this very last time, i asked around
<holstein> and ended up going with ext4
<holstein> i wouldnt lose any sleep over it though
<holstein> ideally, you would not have your OS on the same hard drive you are recording to
<Strayfolk> ok, thanks
<Strayfolk> I don't. my sessions folder is on the home partition
<holstein> Strayfolk: if you can
<holstein> thats where you'd see some performance increase
<holstein> again, i wouldnt lose sleep over it :)
<Strayfolk> I'd like to get rid of the xruns...
<Strayfolk> the only stable recording environment for me now is the rt-2.6.31, but that leaves me with a very crippled desktop
<Strayfolk> I've tried some  live distros with more recent kernels, and that seems to work better for me
<Strayfolk> I'm hoping  11.04 will perform better for me
<holstein> Strayfolk: you tried -lowlatency?
<holstein> the -generic kernel in 11.04 seemed much improved
<Strayfolk> ya, lowlatency won't run
<holstein> run?
<Strayfolk> won't boot
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> might want to try re-installing
<holstein> thats the kernel for you*
<Strayfolk> yes, that's what I'm talking about ;)
<holstein> if the RT is causing trouble
<Strayfolk> I'm Gonna reinstall soon
<holstein> Strayfolk: reinstall the kernel*
<Strayfolk> through synaptic for instance?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> however you want
<holstein> sounds like a broken package to me
<Strayfolk> some kernels won't install with the nvidia-current pack
<Strayfolk> I've reinstalled the nvidias
<Strayfolk> I tried running without, but that caused total system hangs
<Strayfolk> with the nouveau
<holstein> im using abogani/falks kernel
<holstein> -realtime
<holstein> with nvidia current
<holstein> works great :)
<Strayfolk> exactly that one won't install for me
<Strayfolk> sorry
<holstein> well, i would find falk
<holstein> and ask whats up with that
<holstein> he has a seperate kernel PPA now
<Strayfolk> first I'd like to reinstall the whole system, because there's so much broken / worked around that works automagically with newer kernels
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> Strayfolk: you can reinstall
<holstein> however
<holstein> before doing that
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would sort out what kernel you need
<holstein> so, if you break something
<holstein> you have the final step of reinstalling
<Strayfolk> true
<holstein> *cant hurt
<Strayfolk> need to back up everything first
<Strayfolk> about repos. if I were to use KX's repos, would it be recommended to remove any other PPAs, then reinstall the kernels & all
<Strayfolk> ...like abogani, tangostudio, etc.
<Strayfolk> holstein, you're using 11.04 right? which kernel are you using?
<Strayfolk> -realtime?
<Strayfolk> and nvidia?
<Strayfolk> and wifi?
<Strayfolk> I'm off practicing, leaving idle
<Strayfolk> bye!
<holstein> Strayfolk: im using 10.04 on my production machine
<holstein> with the -realtime kernel from falk/abogani
<holstein> and nvidia
<holstein> it doesnt have wifi
<holstein> the 11.04 testing install i have is ATI
<holstein> and i have issues with the -realtime kernel and the broadcom wifi
<holstein> Strayfolk: however, everywhere i have tried the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> hardware support seems great
<holstein> -generic support with lower latency capabilities
<Strayfolk> ok, so now I'm running the 2.6.38-8-lowlatency. but now my old firewire stack won't load
<Strayfolk> old 1394 stack present.... False
<Strayfolk>   old 1394 stack loaded..... False
<Strayfolk>   old 1394 stack active..... False
<holstein> Strayfolk: right
<holstein> i dont see how that could be related
<holstein> but, it could b
<holstein> however, i dont need the old stack
<holstein> so, im not sure whats up with that and the new kernels
<holstein> nor, do a really have a decent way of testing for that
<Strayfolk> I forgot to update the rest of the packages... gonna try that first
<holstein> yeah, thats a good bet
<Strayfolk> I deblacklisted the new firewire stack just quickly and see that it's on other IRQs than the ohci1394
<Strayfolk> not sharing irqs with usb and gfx
<Strayfolk> could that be a reason to use the new stack
<Strayfolk> I did the updates, but I had to use the new stack apparently because of the kernel
<Strayfolk> so now jack is running, but 0 of my programs talks to jack nor ladish
<Strayfolk> after a 2nd reboot it works normally with the new stack, but produces xruns like never before
<holstein> Strayfolk: plausible
<holstein> that the new stack is not right for your gear
<Strayfolk> ok, so I'm out of luck. the best solution for me is to use an old RT kernel
<holstein> Strayfolk: ?
<holstein> i mean, im running 10.04
<holstein> with my firewire device
<holstein> for us
<holstein> i would say, you should run 10.04
<holstein> and maintain a testing partition
<holstein> so we can see whats going on
<Strayfolk> I'm running 10.04 with the 2.6.38-8-lowlatency
<Strayfolk> now
<holstein> and make sure you have good support in 12.04
<holstein> Strayfolk: yeah?
<holstein> what new stack then?
<Strayfolk> as you told me
<holstein> you dont have JACK2 right?
<holstein> do you have falks ppa?
<Strayfolk> ya
<Strayfolk> I should have jack1?
<holstein> Strayfolk: i cant say
<holstein> for your particular gear
<holstein> im just throwing out options
<holstein> and trying to figure out whats up with your rig
<Strayfolk> yah, it's nice of you, I appreciate
<Strayfolk> Using: JACK 1.9.7
<holstein> Strayfolk: :)
<holstein> Strayfolk: you could try adding falks PPAs
<holstein> thats what i have in 10.04
<Strayfolk> falks and kx studio?
<Strayfolk> or are they the same
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> falk develops KXstudio
<holstein> the PPA's are the packages for KX
<holstein> that we can use in ubuntu
<holstein> since KX is bases on ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> we add the PPA
<holstein> and take advantage of the newer packages
<Strayfolk> I'm with you
<holstein> and as long as you dont mind waiting
<holstein> and are comfortable running purge-ppa
<holstein> then, it literally cant hurt
<Strayfolk> I appear to have ppa:falk-t-lucid
<Strayfolk> already
<holstein> there are some newer ones now
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> that one is depricated
<Strayfolk> from here I added the ppa and the kernel
<Strayfolk> what are you suggesting?
<Strayfolk> I use the jack2 1.9.7 from that page
<Strayfolk> should I try this:
<Strayfolk> The JACK1 PPA forces the installation of JACK1 over the default JACK2 used in KXStudio.
<Strayfolk> This PPA depends on 'Main'.
<Strayfolk> Link - https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/jack1 | ppa:kxstudio-team/jack1
<holstein> Strayfolk: i have all of those PPAs
<holstein> not the games and audio*
<holstein> just the important
<holstein> ones
<Strayfolk> the jack1 too?
<holstein> no
<holstein> i have jack2
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> thats a good option for you
<holstein> if you try jack2
<holstein> and its not happenin
<Strayfolk> the only package in that ppa is called dummy and the description is TODO
<holstein> Strayfolk: probably on the way then :)
<holstein> as long as you know how to purge
<holstein> just try them
<holstein> i cant say what will work
<holstein> you'll just have to fiddle with the config and your hardware
<dave2012> does anyone know the best synth+keyboard programs?
<dave2012> Swami doesnt run for me :(
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-07
<ubuntustudio> Hello. Could someone suggest a printing program that uses templates? Thannk you.
<ubuntustudio> That would be templates for pictures.
<US_inst> need help
<allu2> Hello i'm total audio/midi noob trying to get external "piano keyboard" connected to soundcard via gameport to produce sound, where should i start?
<fidel_> allu2: i doubt i can really help you - but what software are you planning to use on the pc/linux side?
<allu2> fidel_: well i don't really mind what software i'll use, i just need to produce the "piano" sound while playing the keyboard so i could practice to play some simple songs on piano :)
<fidel_> produce the piano sound?
<allu2> i've sometime before managed to do this with rosegarden and some magick with timidity and jack but as now i didn't have then any idea what i was doing
<allu2> fidel_: i mean that when i press key on the piano keyboard i could hear the corresponding piano key played from my headset
<fidel_> you mean that you plan to play on the external piano which should send midi-data to your pcs-soundcard - which passes them to WHAT?
<fidel_> mentioning a headset (which can be connected to both areas) isnt that helpful ;)
<allu2> fidel_: hum as i said im noob with this kind of thing :P but what i want to achive is that i could practise playing piano, so by pressing key on the midi device piano keyboard, i should hear sound ^^
<allu2> i don't really know means to do this, i've managed to do it somehow with rosegarden and timidity++ and jack but i have no idea who and what i was doing :P actually i'm not even sure my system sees the keyboard connected to the soundcards gameport.. :S
<fidel_> allu2: pressing a key on a keyboard and hearing sound doesnt need any connection to a pc
<fidel_> thats why i am asking what you really want to achive
<allu2> fidel_: i want to hear sound like i'd hear from "regular" piano
<fidel_> i give up
<allu2> fidel_: i have something like this http://www.musicmasterworks.com/MidiPiano.jpg but it doesn't have any "regular keys" just the piano ones
<allu2> fidel_: i have it with cable connected to my soundcard
<fidel_> i gave up already
<fidel_> no need to highlight me further ;)
<allu2> :(
<fidel_> focus on the channel & try to rephrase your real issue as clear as possible
<fidel_> with some luck you'll find someone willing to help
<fidel_> right now: your question is far away from really clear ->
<fidel_> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<fidel_> good luck ;)
<allu2> urgh i don't understand how i'm not clear :S i mean when a total noob has a midi piano device and a computer, obviously s/he wants to "play piano" with them. not do anything more complicated then to hear the generic "piano sound" when pressing keys in the midipiano :S
<allu2> ,
<len-dt> allu2, are you still there?
<len-dt> allu2, it sounds to me that you have a midi keyboard that you wish to use to play sound from a soft synth on your computer.
<len-dt> probably the soft synth to use is qsynth.
<len-dt> allu2, If you have done this before, then I would guess you have the adaptor cable for your game port and you can plug you keyboard into the plug marked in.
<len-dt> allu2, Then you need to start qjackctl. You will use this for both setting up and running jack, but also for connecting your keyboard to the synth and the synth to the sound output.
<allu2> len-dt: ok i'm here now
<allu2> i'm installing now some packages as i just reinstalled ubuntu
<len-dt> There are three packages that will help. (four including jack)
<len-dt> Which ubuntu are you installing?
<allu2> i just installed 12.04
<allu2> ok i installed  qsynth qjackctl
<allu2> trying to start jack via qjackctl but it fails
<len-dt> allu2, sorry, I meant if you were using ubuntu desktop ubuntustudio or xubuntu
<len-dt> allu2, do you have jack installed?
<allu2> i suppose it was installed as dependency for qjackctl but i can check..
<allu2> paste from the error log of qjackctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/973635/
<allu2> jackd is installed
<len-dt> Yup. jack is there. I would guess you have ubuntu desktop. it looks like pulseaudio is getting in your way.
<allu2> len-dt: incase its some help here's the paste of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/973640/ showing the gameport on last line
<allu2> len-dt: yep basic ubuntu
<len-dt> let me try something
<len-dt> allu2, Ok it looks like qsynth can run with pulseaudio as its backend. So we don't need to start jack... maybe.
<allu2> ok i changed the driver in qsynth to pulseaudio
<len-dt> allu2, in qjackctl there is a button called connect. If you hit that you should get a connection window.
<allu2> ok
<len-dt> allu2,  there are three tabs on there, you want the ALSA tab
<allu2> ok, i see it
<len-dt> allu2, on the left side you should see your gameport. Mine says ensoniq audio pci.
<allu2> http://ubuntuone.com/31SC19ayJ1z7xgJxzqhMbV screenshot
<len-dt> and on the left you should see qsynth
<allu2> ok i think i see them, the SB live! one
<len-dt> Yup. click on the EMU10 and click on the fluid synth input port on the right
<allu2> heh there is green light that flashes when i press any key on the piano keyboard in qsynth ^^
<allu2> ok, i pressed "connect" and line appeared between
<len-dt> good so far
<len-dt> no sound?
<allu2> and now qsynth seems to capture presses from the keyboard
<allu2> nope, no sound just light
<allu2> len-dt: might be helpful http://paste.ubuntu.com/973660/
<allu2> no preset = ?
<allu2> i think i'm missing soundfonts
<allu2> or well its empty in the qsynth
<len-dt> Oh ya, i forgot.
<len-dt> on qsynth click setup and select the soundfonts tab.
<allu2> ok
<len-dt> select open. Mine came with with two
<allu2> there is one so i select it
<len-dt> do you see any soundfonts in there
<len-dt> great
<len-dt> Select yes
<allu2> ok it asked to restart so i did and then i went back to qjackctl and did the connectiong thingy again :)
<allu2> now i hear sound :D
<allu2> now i just selected my headset output from sound settings and everything works just as i wanted! Thank you len-dt  :)
<len-dt> glad to have helped.
<allu2> len-dt: any way i could save these settings? so it would work out of boot?
<len-dt> qsynth should keep the same sound font. but I think you will have to connect the midi input to the synth when it starts.
<allu2> ok i think i'll manage :) thanks again
<len-dt> I'm not relly sure... I'm a guitar player...
<johnny|> Someone recommended I come here for some help with my microphone input.
<johnny|> the snd-hda-intel doesn't seem to be listing any mics as a capture device. The card in question is on board audio mic. An HD Azalia card.
<wxl> i'll fill you in on what i know
<wxl> sound works in general through camera and nvidia (not on board) card
<wxl> oh you guys are over there now ;)
<nintet> hi
<nintet> i know this doesnt belong here, but does anyone know why i cant get sound in a VM with stock Ubuntu 12?
<nintet> i have switched OS trying to get sound working in kquemu  vm
<nintet> sound is really important...
<j0hn> hi
<j0hn> i just installed ustudio
<j0hn> but now i want to use the sound generators - but i dont know how to start them
<j0hn> can anyone help me?
<len-dt> j0hn, which ones do you want?
<len-dt> How are you controlling them?
<j0hn> best: all of them :D
<j0hn> i think the problem ist that my ?jackd? isnt running?#
<len-dt> j0hn, they have all worked for me... though I find yc20 takes more than my cpu can give.
<j0hn> len-dt: by default?
<len-dt> jack is started with qjackctl
<j0hn> len-dt: do i have to configure jack first?
<j0hn> or just have to klick start?
<len-dt> I would.
<j0hn> connecting the midi bus with my soundcard?
<len-dt> are you using it as the back end for a sequencer or to play with a keyboard?
<j0hn> i have i midi-keyboard on my side#
<j0hn> and its shown in jack
<j0hn> i think i will have to look for a jackd tutorial
<len-dt> Ok, you will want to change the latency to a lower setting ... frames/period will be set at 1024, try 64 or 128
<j0hn> thanks. i will be back
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-08
<Optichip> can someone recommend the best way to remove jack?
<Optichip> would it be apt-get purge or apt-get remove?
<len-dt> let the car down first...
<MOSMarauder> hi folks
<MOSMarauder> topic seems a bit outdated ?
<len-dt> MOSMarauder, gotta find someone with priv. to change it.
<MOSMarauder> xD
<len-dt> Live DVD and no alt install.
<MOSMarauder> more important: 12.04LTS version ;)
<MOSMarauder> using xfce now...
<len-dt> Ya, that too. Web page needs update too, but that is happening...I think.
<MOSMarauder> jup saw the note
<len-dt> There is a daily build for 12.10 pre alpha now, but there are no changes from 12.04 yet.
<MOSMarauder> installed 1204 in a VM for testing.
<len-dt> I have it on two of my machines, a desktop and a netbook. I had been testing it on a second drive. The desktop still has the old drive (10.10 I think) but the netbook doesn't.
<len-dt> I don't have any ongoing projects to worry about, but can boot to my old disk if I need gcdmaster for example.
<JZApples> Hi!  I'm running UbuntuStudio 12.04 and when I attempt to start Jack i receive an error..."D-BUS: JACK server could not be started.  Sorry."  Anyone have any ideas?  This did not happen with Ubuntu 12.04.
<holstein> JZApples: ubuntustudio 12.04 *is* ubuntu
<holstein> JZApples: i would try staring JACK as root to troubleshoot
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> if it start as root, then you know its a permissions issue
<JZApples> holstein, I did not have this problem on a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 install.
<holstein> JZApples: cool
<holstein> JZApples: i could suggest just going back to that install
<holstein> JZApples: i assure you , they are the same
<holstein> JZApples: i can suggest a couple of things such as the step above
<holstein> JZApples: im quite sure its either permissions, or a setting in JACK that is not configured to use your sound device
<JZApples> holstein, thanks, i'll try that now
<holstein> JZApples: im on my way out, so if you need more help try #opensourcemusicians
<JZApples> holstein, ok this sounds like a newb question, but how do i run JACK as root?
<JZApples> holstein, nevermind i got it, duh
<JZApples> holstein, thanks
<JZApples> holstein, that didn't work though :(
<studio-user603> hi there
<studio-user603> Anyone ?
<holstein> studio-user603: sure
<holstein> im about to run though.. try #opensourcemusicians if you need more help
<studio-user603> Yeah ok, fine.
<studio-user603> i have just a question
<studio-user603> I m trying this distro cause i can't solve issues on ubuntu or debian with my M AUDIO 2496
<holstein> studio-user603: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> studio-user603: that device is supported though
<holstein> studio-user603: i would ask in that channel i suggested, where i know folks use it
<studio-user603> Well, i m unable to understand how to put sound on classic ubuntu with my card.
<studio-user603> ya know, for using VLC or youtube or anyshit that does not rely on jack ... and stuff, i m kinda lost with ALSA and other things
<holstein> studio-user603: i dont konw what "classic" ubunt is
<holstein> studio-user603: i woud try pavucontrol
<holstein> studio-user603: adding or usuing ubuntustudio with JACK will just be overkill and not simplify anything fr you
<studio-user603> Please ;) d'ont be a dick ... ^^ i m talkin' bout' ubuntu desktop
<holstein> for*
<holstein> studio-user603: ?
<holstein> studio-user603: i assure you im not
<holstein> studio-user603: there is nothing called "ubuntu classic"
<holstein> i am just being precise
<studio-user603> I think it might be great, cause i plan on switching to linux for MAO
<holstein> ubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> studio-user603: try pavucontrol
<holstein> there you can select the device you want to "route" to
<studio-user603> I have this kind of sound card cause i make music... and i m ready to shit bricks using my Roland GR 55 or my Line 6 gear on linux
<studio-user603> pavucontrol
<studio-user603> ok ...
<studio-user603> i post-it this
<holstein> gotta run... good luck
<studio-user603> see ya
<br4ndon> Hi there
<br4ndon> I like playing with the latest kernel, and just installed UbuntuStudio. Are there any problem compiling the latest kernel (3.3.5) with kernel config used by Studio?
<picic> Hi how do i install ubuntu studio on ubuntu 12.04
<picic> anyone
<br4ndon> picic: sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop
<picic> Thank you will this install everything
<br4ndon> Yes
<br4ndon> You should install the realtime kernel too: sudo aptitude install linux-rt
<picic> ah thanks.:)
<picic> aptitude: command not found
<picic> hmmž
<br4ndon> Just twaek up your lilo config (or grub config) to use this kernel while booting ubuntu studio
<br4ndon> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<br4ndon> sudo apt-get install linux rt
<br4ndon> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<picic> how do i do that lilo grub
<picic> where can i read more about it
<picic> also can i force pulse audio to use sample rate of 48000
<picic> and can you turn on phantom power automaticly in alsamixer when system boots up
<picic> so i dont have to do it manually every time
<br4ndon> picic: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<aparaatti> Hi, I'm having problems with jack and m-audio transit... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11917919#post11917919
<picic> Thanks what about my other two questions :)
<br4ndon> picic: did you read the doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<picic> no :P
<picic> other application change sample rate so my audio gets corruptet
<mbeierl> Is anyone familiar with Qtractor here?
<aparaatti> ok there it is apparently https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaudioTransitUSB it's exactly the same problem i had way back :D
<picic> is it good to install drivers for my graphic card or i just leave it default ubuntu drivers
<aparaatti> what graphics card you have?
<picic> hd 5850
<aparaatti> I would install ati:s drivers
<picic> from  amd or just what ubuntu  suggest
<aparaatti> from amd... unless you are hardcore for open source :D or something maybe
<picic> ::P
<br4ndon> picic: just compare
<br4ndon> do a glxgears with the opensource drivers
<br4ndon> and then one with the ati catalyst driver
<br4ndon> and see if you get an higher or lower fps
<picic> well its a pain to unistall them they brake a lot of stuff
<br4ndon> picic: nope, just save your old xorg.conf and restore it if necessary...
<picic> Thanks but where is that loacted :P
<br4ndon> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<br4ndon> I would do that
<picic> Thanks installed studio now restart hope everything is ok.:)
<br4ndon> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<picic> : Unable to locate package linux-rt
<picic> hmm
<br4ndon> picic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<picic> Thanks
<aparaatti> no win for me...
<picic> Thanks aparaatti.Appreciate it.:)
<aparaatti> the ppa is old and is already in the repository
<picic> Take care, with some nVidia or AMD/ATI graphic card, the linux-rt kernel will not work with restricted driver. It always better to avoid use of restricted drivers if you don't need them. If your aim is audio production (recording, live performance) at low latency, my advice is to stay at the moment on Ubuntu Hardy LTS. Karmic is under testing.
<picic> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<holstein> precise 12.04 is LTS picic
<picic> but i just installed adm driver
<holstein> and its a bit too soon for 12.10 to be under testing
<picic> FFFFFFFF
<picic> amd
<br4ndon> picic: I am currently using the latest amd proprietary driver with the realtime kernel. No problem on my laptop.
<picic> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh
<picic> :D
<holstein> i have it in 10.04 with a patched realtime kernel
<holstein> with the lowlatency one from ubuntustudio, it shouldnt be an issue
<picic> i heard RUTE is a good place to start learning linux
<holstein> mabye #linux
<picic> lol
<br4ndon> picic: If you want to learn linux, I would advice you to use Slackware. But that' s my point of view.
<picic> never tried it
<picic> i tried fedora debian opensuse and ubuntu
<picic> i liked fedora the most
<br4ndon> As said many times, Ubuntu will teach you Ubuntu, Fedora will teach you Fedora, Slackware will teach you Linux.
<picic> ok::)
<len-dt> br4ndon, I like slackware... started using from before 1.0 (.98 or something) and yes it was a good teacher... but, a lot of the system stuff is not the same as anyone else... like almost the whole of /etc anymore.
<br4ndon> len-dt: I agree! But I think it defines Linux more than any other distro
<len-dt> If it wasn't for Ustudio, I would probably still have all my machines on it.
<br4ndon> Believe me or not, I tried having a hybrid slack/ubuntustudio, like having Slackware64-current with the package line-up of ubuntu-studio
<picic> wow in dual monitor flash is still out of focus
<br4ndon> I gave up half-way: too much dependencies to compile, waste of time :[
<br4ndon> So I installed it on another partition and dualboot with lilo
<len-dt> br4ndon, I can imagine. Probably half the deps were there but because they are not deb style apt doesn't know about them.
<len-dt> Assuming SW still uses tarball packages.
<br4ndon> len-dt: .txz packages :]
<br4ndon> LZAO compression is more efficient than Gzipping
<len-dt> Same idea though... untar in / and everything ends up in the right place.
<br4ndon> The most atrocious thing was the whole Jack "universe", and the god damn gnome deps
<len-dt> Like I say, most of the libs were probably there, just apt couldn't see them because apt didn't install them.
<br4ndon> len-dt: apt on slack? Never heard of it
<len-dt> There used to be a thing called audioslack. It seemed to work pretty good.
<br4ndon> maybe you are talking about slapt-get?
<len-dt> Could be. But same thing.
<br4ndon> Thanks for that, I am going to check for audioslack
<br4ndon> Still there! http://www.audioslack.com/
<br4ndon> Seems dead though
<len-dt> I think audioslack has lost any new development for 5 or more years.
<br4ndon> Yup, dead since 2007
<irv> any idea on 12.04 availability for US?
<len-dt> Keeping a distro going is a lot of work. ubuntustudio is a lot easier to do.
<irv> ooh :o the website says it's up
<br4ndon> irv: why wouldn't it ne available for US?
<len-dt> ubuntustudio 12.04 has been released.
<br4ndon> *be
<irv> sorry, i meant for ubuntu Studio
<irv> :P
<irv> didn't realize the iso was released!
<irv> topic is a bit out of date :]
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> when ubuntu releases, US does
<len-dt> No one seems to have the permition needed to change it
<holstein> the topic should be updated
<irv> yeah, just figured there was maybe a small delay as with several other "sub" released
<irv> releases heh
<irv> kinda forgot that it's been out for 2 weeks
<holstein> irv: nope
<irv> :p
<irv> excellent :]
<holstein> irv: not even an hour
<holstein> they all come out about the same time
<irv> is there an overview somewehre on the updated packages?
<len-dt> april25
<irv> specific to studio
<holstein> irv: probably
<irv> also, any of you ever played with hydrogen?
<holstein> release notes or something like that
<irv> will check around on the site :] thanks
 * holstein has used hydrogen
<holstein> we have a new site coming
<holstein> its been going up for about 2 years now, so we'll see :)
<br4ndon> len-dt: since I tried to learn LFS, I totally value and understand that amount of work :]
<len-dt> hydrogen seems to just work for me.
<irv> also, downloads page needs updating, ahh okay
<irv> :D
<irv> len-dt: yeah i've used it in the past, with previous versions of studio
<irv> as well as normal ubuntu
<irv> just wondering how much progression has been made since like 10.04
<irv> :D
<holstein> i just google search like this.. "download ubuntustudio 12.04"
<irv> yeah, there's a link on the main page as well
<irv> just not on the 'downloads' page heh
<irv> i just want to set up a box again for messing around at home. eventually interface with a nice board.. but for now just program some drum tracks to jam to :D
<irv> hydrogen seemed to be really intuitive last time
<holstein> somewhere downl the page you'll see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04/release/
<irv> yeah, i am already downloading, was just mentioning that the downloads page is missing the link to 12.04 heh
<irv> thx :)
<holstein> irv: im sure it is
<len-dt> US is being done by a handful of people, part time. Audioslack would require more work because ubuntustudio is ubuntu with some extra packages
<holstein> irv: if its a wiki, you can update it
<holstein> we are in the "grab a broom" stages
<irv> doesn't look like it heh
<irv> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<len-dt> holstein, I think it is on the main page...
<irv> just referring to that page
<irv> there's a post right on the main site though
<irv> linking directly to the release
<irv> i just instinctively clicked downloads heh
<irv> and noticed it wasn't there
<irv> dassit
<irv> ;d
<holstein> irv: check http://ubuntustudio.org/home
<holstein> you'll see an appology and a link to 12.04
<holstein> irv: and the release notes
<irv> guess i shoudl ahve read further down :D
<irv> ooh, thx
<holstein> irv: i think its fair to assume the download link should work
<holstein> irv: we are in a stage where its not like the NYC metro where you "see something, say something"
<holstein> we are more in a "grab a broom" stage
<holstein> if something needs to be done, and you want to get envolved, feel free!
<holstein> otherwise, we are waiting on some higher-ups to push the new site through
<irv> ha ha, i gotcha
<holstein> we have only bad excuses for why its not current
<irv> i wasn't trying to be a dick :D
<holstein> irv: nah.. me either.. just sayin'
<holstein> irv: glad you are here!
<irv> but for sure, i've used the release for about a year maybe 2 years ago
<irv> had some good feedback during that time
<irv> wanting to take a look now that 12.04 is out :]
<holstein> i think you'll like it
<irv> plus i have a box to set it up again now
<holstein> im still using 10.04
<holstein> but ive testing 12.04
<irv> is there a wiki somewehre on compatible hardware?
<irv> and hardware recommendations
<holstein> irv: not one that i trust
<irv> not so much comp hardware
<irv> but MIDI/boards
<irv> etc
<holstein> irv: the iso is live though now
<holstein> the usual places are just alsa
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> i dont believe it til i see it.. a kernel rev or alsa rev can break anything really
<irv> other than this chan, any good forums to get recommendations from otehr ubuntu studio users?
<holstein> irv: #opensourcemusicians
<irv> yes, that's the chan i was thinking of :D
<irv> <3
<irv> totally forgot about that
<irv> i'm just thinking like if i'm gonna buy a new board for home, i woudl like to hear waht others are using in their home studios w/ ubuntu studio
<irv> and how the hardware performs ,etc :) thx
<len-dt> irv, depends on if you are looking at PCI/firewire or USB
<len-dt> then its a money thing.
<picic> E: Unable to locate package linux-rt
<picic> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-rt
<picic> when i use
<picic> sudo apt-get install linux-rt linux-headers-rt
<holstein> picic: i would say you have another package manager open
<holstein> picic: also, just use tabe complete
<holstein> tab*
<picic> ok
<holstein> if you just added a PPA, you'll need "sudo apt-get update"
<picic> no other package manager is used
<picic> hmm
<holstein> picic: OK
<holstein> picic: im literally going in order of what *could* be the issue
<holstein> if you use tab complete, then you'll know what is available
<picic> :)
<holstein> or, use synaptic... or whatever package manager you prefer
<holstein> if you added the PPA and didnt use "apt-get update" it wont be listed as available
<picic> nope nothing in synaptic
<holstein> you can always just go and grab the .deb 's
<picic> link?
<holstein> OR, just use the kernel you have
<holstein> picic: you should have it from the PPA
<holstein> picic: i dont know what you are trying to get/do
<picic> im gonna reboot now to complete upgrade to ubuntu Studio
<holstein> whatever it is, the default one will do quite nicely
<picic> ok.Thanks.:)
<picic> At2020 works great via xlr
<picic> nice clean sound
<picic> :D
<picic> ok gonna reboot cya
<mbeierl> does 12.04 use a low latency or -rt kernel?
<len-dt> 12.04 uses low latency
<mbeierl> thanks, len-dt
<br4ndon> len-dt: I like playing aroung with the latest kernel. Do you think compiling 3.3.5 with the kernel config used by Studio would break anything? The doc says it would.
<len-dt> br4ndon, that is beyond my understanding.
<br4ndon> nevermind :p
<len-dt> So far as I know they are now just config changes, not actual patches.
<br4ndon> There are some interesting additions and improvements sometimes
<len-dt> Ya those configs may do different things in the 3.3 kernel.
<br4ndon> well, let's try out
<br4ndon> i just picked up the default config, and compilling 3.3.5 kernel with it. too lazy to check out the new params. :p
<br4ndon> Since it take years to do, I'll come back here tomorrow so I'll tell you if it is working well or not. See ya!
<br4ndon> ?quit
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-09
<FloatingGoat> holstein: yo
<FloatingGoat> holstein: im buying an mxl 990
<FloatingGoat> should I?
<FloatingGoat> you'll probably say no
<holstein> FloatingGoat: depends
<holstein> how good of a deal?
<holstein> do you need it?
<holstein> is this the only mic you will have?
<holstein> do you have a preamp?
<FloatingGoat> no i will buy one with it
<FloatingGoat> well im trying to make an album with a friend of mine
<FloatingGoat> and im recording on a crappy mic
<FloatingGoat> we are going to work all summer on getting our songs production quality
<FloatingGoat> or at least sorta there
<holstein> well, thats still a crappy mic
<holstein> for the record
<holstein> is it better than what you have?
<holstein> are you getting a good deal on it?
<holstein> can you try it and return it?
<holstein> if you think about what it would cost to go to a studio to make this project, and why
<holstein> maybe you spend 3 days there... which would be very conservative
<holstein> 8 hour days...
<holstein> at $100 per hour, thats $3200
<holstein> if you could scrape up $400 even.. or $600, you'd be quite surprised
<holstein> thats quite a bit cheaper than going in the studio
<FloatingGoat> thats a lot of money
<holstein> FloatingGoat: which?
<FloatingGoat> wait
<holstein> its all relative really
<FloatingGoat> your saying buy a 400 dollar mic?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: im saying, you might need to get your wallet out if you want a nice mic
<FloatingGoat> I want a decent mic
<FloatingGoat> we are going to run the vocals through a bunch of effects for the sound
<holstein> FloatingGoat: $400 is a decent mic
<FloatingGoat> idk man
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i do
<FloatingGoat> im barely willing to spend 70
<holstein> FloatingGoat: again, check out what they have in the studios you are trying to emulate
<holstein> something like a shure sm27
<holstein> thats really a decent mic... versitile and sturdy
<holstein> its like $300
<FloatingGoat> well maybe in the future
<FloatingGoat> idk
<acmeinc> anyone running a RAID setup in studio?  my raid is degraded on almost every reboot and I think it may have something to do with the lowlatency kernel.  Ideas?
<fidel_> acmeinc: raid yes - but not on studio. is that a sw-raid using mdadm?
<fidel_> or hw-raid using some kind of controller or similar
<acmeinc> mdadm
<acmeinc> originally i thought the problem was due to my frequent freezes, but i replaced the bad mobo and havnet had any problems since.  now, on almost every clean reboot or shutdown, when the os comes back up, one of the drives (different every time) is considered degraded.
<acmeinc> no data loss so far, knock on wood to that, but i'm afraid of rebooting before a clean sync, which takes nearly 14 hours.  i found another similar bug report for ubuntu, which suggests the problem may be further than the lowlat kernel, so i flagged the bug w/ 4 others as a problem
<destiriser> Hello, i have a question. I saw that ubuntu studio contains application called Pure Data. Can someone say which version is it? And is it Pd-extended or just Pure-Data? Can you check in repositories please?
<ubuntu-studio> Hi.is there any soft for ubuntu studio that i can use with my piano.Thanks.>(
<fidel_> ubuntu-studio: use what for? working with midi? add some infos - might help getting help ;)
<ubuntu-studio> Well my maudio uno is recognized
<ubuntu-studio> i need some kind of synthesizer
<ubuntu-studio> like ZynAddSubFX
<ubuntu-studio> my at2020 via xlr is recognized and sounds awesome
<ubuntu-studio> now only piano is left
<ubuntu-studio> also senheiser 595 is also recognized
<ubuntu-studio> as i understand i need to start first jack
<ubuntu-studio> im a bit confused.:P
<ubuntu-studio> ok started qsysnt
<ubuntu-studio> hmm sample format 16 bit or float
<ubuntu-studio> is float 24
<ubuntu-studio> ok i have sound in zyn :D
<ubuntu-studio> now midi
<shred> Hi all
<shred> Just wanted to throw a question to see if anybody knows how to get around my problem
<shred> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04 on my machine and everything seems to go well, all hardware has been recognized and apparently correctly setup
<shred> However, I have two soundcards, and I am not getting sound on the one I want
<shred> I have the onboard intel card and an M-Audio 1010LT
<shred> The 1010 I cannot get any output on, it all goes to the Intel one
<shred> How can I get sound on the M-Audio?
<kbn> I have the same (intel+1010LT), but haven't upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 yet
<shred> What version are you?  Does your version recognize two cards?
<kbn> 10.10, and yes it does "recognize" both cards... however, I use the 1010 for only audio stuff via jack
<kbn> so I just set up jack-control to use the "hw:2" interface
<kbn> and the rest goes through the intel card
<shred> That's what I am doing, in my case hw:1
<shred> In your Jack connections, what's your master output in the left (say Ardour) connected to in the right?  System out?
<kbn> but it isn't working? or you need everything else through the 1010 as well?
<kbn> ardour/out x --> system/playback_1
<shred> I just get nothing from my 1010LT speakers
<shred> I am using Envy24 to mix volume through, but nothing
<kbn> is the sound turned up in the mixer for the appropriate channel? i.e. alsamixer -c1
<shred> I get sound through my standard speakers
<kbn> the standard speakers connected to the intel card?
<kbn> which output channels on the 1010 do you use? Cause you need to make sure the volume is up on those, I think they are all down to 0 by default.
<kbn> I.e. to get sound from analog 1+2 to my monitors, I have turned up "DAC" and "DAC 1" in alsamixer
<kbn> I guess in the envy24 mixer that is under "Analog Volume" DAC 0 + DAC 1?
<shred> let me try, but I have tried all of them already, I think
<kbn> I have a faint recollection of struggling too to get sound out of it, but it's too long ago to remember exactly what I did :P
<kbn> and after that it has just worked, which is partly why i haven't upgraded...
<shred> I made it work, I believe it had to do with the default interface Ardour was on, which was defaulting to the Intel one
<shred> Thanks
<carioca> hello galera....
<carioca> acabei de instalar o ubuntu studio 12 sendo que meu som não funcionou........ alguem tem um roteiro p instalar aquele plugins extras de audio e video....
<carioca> list *amigas*
<aboba_9> Hi
<aboba_9> Is anybody here have problem with jackd2 stop?
<Len-nb> yes
<Len-nb> aboba_9, this is a known problem
<Len-nb> it is a dbus communication problem. jack stops but qjackctl never gets the reply.
<aboba_9> do you know when it will be decided? or some info about it?
<Len-nb> there is a bug report in and the developers have asked more info and we've sent it. I don't know where it has gone from there.
<Len-nb> stopping and restarting qjackctl seems to work for now... ugly though.
<aboba_9> yes, it works but a couple of times per session
<Len-nb> aboba_9, the same thing happens using jack_control from the command line, but it seems to recover a bit better. Dbus with jack is relatively new and I guess still buggy. But other than that one problem I have seen no other problems.
<aboba_9> oh, i tried ubuntu studio on VirtualBox
<Len-nb> aboba_9, it's the same on a hardware install.
<aboba_9> and all was ok, but only with AC97 soundcard emulation
<Len-nb> aboba_9, AC97?  :P
<aboba_9> with Intel HD Audio emulation the jackd is unable to start
<Len-nb> aboba_9, what latency did you set?
<aboba_9> 128-1024
<aboba_9> I have Ubuntu Studio 12.04 on my laptop
<Len-nb> aboba_9, that should be ok, I run -p 128 here on my netbook
<aboba_9> and I tried it on virtual machine
<aboba_9> on the*
<aboba_9> the strange bug
<aboba_9> why all was ok on ICH AC97 emu?
<Len-nb> I have never done any testing on a vrtual machine... I have done all of mine on hardware with a second disk.
<Len-nb> Another way of saying I don't know.
<aboba_9> I'm too :D
<aboba_9> I hope this bug will be decided soon
<Len-nb> aboba_9, is there a bug on that? put one in just to make sure. It sounds like a virtual box bug.
<aboba_9> No no) I don't have this bug with Virtual Box, i have it on my laptop with Ubuntu Studio
<aboba_9> I tried it with VirtualBox just for experiment
<aboba_9> But problem is on real machine with Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<Len-nb> OK, do you get sound at all? using pulse with say an mp3 playback?
<astraljava> aboba_9: Nonetheless, it needs to be reported. Has it been filed on LP?
<aboba_9> yes, pulse ok
<aboba_9> astraljava, yes i have reported
<astraljava> aboba_9: Ok, can we have the bug # please?
<aboba_9> but my report was dublicat:)
<aboba_9> dublicate*
<astraljava> Ahh.. ok.
<aboba_9> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jackd2/+bug/956438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956438 in jackd2 (Ubuntu) "qjackctl unable to stop jackd2" [Undecided,Triaged]
<aboba_9> yes, it is
<astraljava> Oh, don't mind ubottu. He's just a mindless bot. :)
<Len-nb> That does not say anything about not getting sound from an HD IF though
<astraljava> ubottu: Right?
<ubottu> astraljava: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<astraljava> See? :)
<astraljava> Oh, yeah true that.
<aboba_9> oh, so many messages
<aboba_9> My English is not good)
<Len-nb> aboba_9, I use a HD sound interface and it works with jack and pulse both.
<Len-nb> I was born english and mine isn't either you are doing fine.
<aboba_9> On real machine I have two cards
<aboba_9> One - HD Intel
<aboba_9> First*ЖВ
<aboba_9> :D
<Len-nb> ok
<aboba_9> Second - E-mu 0404 USB
<aboba_9> and with both
<aboba_9> The jackd starts ok
<aboba_9> well*
<aboba_9> but on stop it shows error messages
<Len-nb> Yup, you can safetly ignore those. It just means you have to restart qjackctl.
<aboba_9> It may to be on second or third start-stop
<Len-nb> How often do you need to stop jackd? I would think in normal use, jack is started and left running for the whole use time.
<aboba_9> in addition to errors the start button still locked
<aboba_9> after closing
<aboba_9> i start the qjackctl
<aboba_9> start button is locked
<Len-nb> If all else fails, open a terminal and "ps x". look for the PID of jackdbus and "kill -9 " that PID.
<aboba_9> yes, i did it
<Len-nb> Then restart qjackctl.
<aboba_9> but after that I can't start jackd
<aboba_9> It not connect to soundcard
<Len-nb> in qjackctl on the setup page, what card does it point to?
<Len-nb> aboba_9, it is labeled interface.
<aboba_9> Cannot connect to server socket err= !@#!@#!#(some symbols like оеди); Cannot connect to server socket; jack server is not running or cannot be started
<Len-nb> Thats ok. qjackctl seems to say that by default when it starts.
<aboba_9> i have this problem with both cards
<Len-nb> is the start buttom green or grey?
<aboba_9> grey
<aboba_9> but if i kill jackdbus daemon
<aboba_9> it is green
<Len-nb> Ya that is where I thought we were, sorry.
<aboba_9> and when i press the button it shows messages (Cannot connect to server socket.....)
<aboba_9> can i start the jackdbusd after killing?
<aboba_9> or
<Len-nb> qjackctl should start it.
<Len-nb> you can do jack_control start
<Len-nb> jack_control status
<aboba_9> DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<aboba_9> --- status stopped
<Len-nb> aboba_9, from which command?
<aboba_9> jack_control start;  DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<aboba_9> jack_control status; --- status stopped
<Len-nb> ok. I think that is saying that the setup is wrong. That is what happens to me when I have my frames/period set to 64
<Len-nb> My HD interface is not able to handle any lower than 128
<aboba_9> I have 2048 samples
<aboba_9> now
<Len-nb> With qjackctl look at your settings. interface?
<Len-nb> sample rate? (48000 is safest)
<aboba_9> interface: alsa
<aboba_9> sample rate: 44100
<aboba_9> oh oh
<Len-nb> driver alsa? interface should be hw:0 or something
<aboba_9> no
<aboba_9> interface: hw:2
<Len-nb> 2? You have three cards?
<aboba_9> i don't shure
<aboba_9> hw:0 is HD-Audio Generic
<Len-nb> click on the arrow beside and make sure there is a hw:2
<Len-nb> yup.
<aboba_9> hw:0,3 is HDMI 0
<Len-nb> part of the same card
<aboba_9> hw:2 is HD-Audio Generic again
<Len-nb> no hw:1?
<aboba_9> hw:2,0 is ALC269VB Analog
<aboba_9> Usually hw:1 is E-Mu
<aboba_9> but now it is not connected
<Len-nb> ok. I would use hw:0
<Len-nb> if hw:1 is not connected then alsa has not updated properly. and hw:2 has maybe changed or moved.
<Len-nb> You may have a cable (or other problem) with the USB module.
<aboba_9> no
<Len-nb> does it work when you select hw:0
<Len-nb> no which?
<aboba_9> no, i have
<aboba_9> oohhh, shiii, i'm confused
<aboba_9> :D
<aboba_9> Now i connect my usb card
<Len-nb> thats ok, me too.
<aboba_9> After that i have three interfaces
<aboba_9> hw:0 HD-Audio Generic
<aboba_9> hw:1 E-mu 0404 USB
<aboba_9> hw:2 HD-Audio Generic
<Len-nb> I'm going to have to go, I have an appointment in 15min.
<Len-nb> can you start jack now?
<aboba_9> but hw:0 is digital part of HD-Sound Generic
<aboba_9> i think
<aboba_9> and hw:2 is analog part
<aboba_9> No, i can not
<Len-nb> OK, I do have to go. I'll be back in about 4 hours I think, but maybe someone else has some ideas
<aboba_9> Ok
<aboba_9> But i going to sleep soon
<aboba_9> Thanks for hepl
<aboba_9> help*
<Len-nb> your welcome. It is 11am for me
<aboba_9> I see one decision: start jackd one time per session and use it like main sound system. And don't stop it)
<len-dt> aboba_9, Just thought of something.
<len-dt> I would suggest you boot with your USB sound interface unplugged.
<len-dt> and plug it in after you get to the login screen
<len-dt> That way both of your HD interfaces should be hw0 and hw1
<len-dt> and your usb will then be hw2
<mbeierl> Silly question - perhaps more of xfce, but I'm coming from a gnome background.  How do I bind a keystroke to an action.  For example, I use Super-X to launch an xterm and I'd like to do that in ubuntustudio
<Len-nb> settings manager->window manager  keyboard tab.
<mbeierl> len-dt, thanks, but how do I add a new keystroke to that.  That appears only to control window actions like maximize, etc
<mbeierl> AH!  Keyboard -> Application shortcuts.  got it, thanks!
<len-dt> mbeierl, That was the first one I looked at :P sorry, gl;ad you got it.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-10
<Threeseas> perhaps the topic might be changed to mention the 12.04 release of Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> Threeseas: its on the radar
<Threeseas> Question: as Ubuntu Studio is off general Ubuntu, what is the diff that using the low latency kernel on general Ubuntu 12.04 (blown speaker like sound out of rosegarden) vs Ubuntu Studio 12.04 (havent yet tried it but assuming it has good sound on my system)
<holstein> Threeseas: ubuntustudio is live now, so just try it
<holstein> Threeseas: you can try #opensourcemsusicians
<holstein> sounds like a JACK configuration to me
<holstein> like you are expecting lower latency from an internal sound card
<holstein> the lower latency kernels are *not* magic
<holstein> anyways.. wont hurt to try it!
<holstein> im running out!
<Threeseas> I'm Dl'ing it now but at work , not home where my system is. ... AHHH, yes... thanks... probably is a JACK configuration.
<govatent> Hey. can someone point me to how an independent artist can upload their music to the ubuntu music store?
<fidel> hi - can you guys recommend me something similar to 'playitslowly' for linux?
<fidel> basically i am searching an application which allows me to pitch & speed audio-tracks live
<fidel> playitslowly is nice so far but lacks a) mp3 support and b) makes definition of start & end point somehow difficult - as it is not wave-form based
<fidel> any recommendations?
<holstein> i would just use a plugin or 2 from audacity fidel
<holstein> that would be the easiest thing to just load up real quick and try
<fidel> hi
<fidel> audacity can't do that live afaik
<fidel> which means: you have to apply filter - listen - apply again ....
<fidel> or am i missing something in audacity?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> is that not going to work?
<holstein> fidel: that is going to be the easiest
<holstein> just import.. do what needs to be done... apply and export
<fidel> well - play it slowly is then easier for me & my brain i guess
<holstein> it'll be free, and it'll work
<fidel> i am using pitch/speed to test ideas on samples
<fidel> so the main workflow is to test different speeds/pitches -> based on that applying filters everytime doesnt feels perfect. but thanks for the suggestion anyway
<holstein> fidel: there are plenty of realtime tools
<holstein> just not easy to use
<holstein> fidel: try over in #opensourcemusicians
<fidel> oh thanks
<fidel> just as i am curious: what realtime tool would you suggest?
<holstein> fidel: any plugin that does that
<holstein> i forget the names... and i dont need that functionality.. though i know we have the tools
<holstein> ardour uses one
<fidel> hehe
<fidel> k - havent seen that in ardour so far- but havent spend much time with it on the other hand
<fidel> gonna check it again
<holstein> im not suggesting ardour really.. just that there is a tool that ardour uses, that you can use as well
<mbeierl> ooo.  Anyone know how to add music to an ipod from ubuntustudio 12.04?  I did a fresh install of that, and am coming from a stock ubuntu 11.10 base where I could use gtkpod or banshee.  I've installed both on studio 12.04, but neither seems to see the ipod that used to work in ubuntu 11.10
<holstein> mbeierl: you can always use 11.10 live, and try and learn how it worked for you there
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you can run lsusb and see if you see the divce
<holstein> device*
<holstein> afaik gtkpod should work as before
<holstein> you cn try launching it from the terminal and see if you get any useful output
<holstein> can*
<mbeierl> holstein, I watched the syslog and didn't see the usual usb connected messages.  So it might be more of a 12.04 thing than a studio vs. ubuntu thing
<len-dt> fidel, just to add to what holstein said, jackrack or lv2rack should allow you to use any of the audio plugins in a standalone (live) manner.
<fidel> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-11
<mighty_aboba> len-dt, hi
<mighty_aboba> I did what you sad
<mighty_aboba> Now if the jackd stops with errors I'm killing jackdbus and on new launch of qjackctl
<mighty_aboba> All ok
<mighty_aboba> Jackd starts well
<Len-nb> mighty_aboba, Glad it works now.
<mighty_aboba> thanks for advices)
<mighty_aboba> maybe
<mighty_aboba> somehow
<Len-nb> I'm just learning so much... myself.
<mighty_aboba> could I to do some script?
<mighty_aboba> or in qjackctl preferences
<Len-nb> Script to do what?
<mighty_aboba> could I write "kill jackdbus auto" on exit scenario?
<mighty_aboba> Script for jackdbus process killing
<mighty_aboba> In order to kill jackdbus process not manually
<Len-nb> yes.... on the settings panel for qjackctl the second tab (options) there are four times a script can be run. before starting, after starting, bfore stopping and after stopping.
<Len-nb> I use after starting to start a2jmidid for example.
<mighty_aboba> What is the right command for the jackdbus killing?
<Len-nb> jack_control exit  should work.
<Len-nb> or if all else fails killall -9 jackdbus
<mighty_aboba> Thanks again :)
<Len-nb> let me know how it goes.
<mighty_aboba> Ok ;)
<Len-nb> you may have to use the before stopping option.
<mighty_aboba> is it the third option? All captions of the menu and preferences are translated on Russian)
<mighty_aboba> I have
<Len-nb> Should be the third.
<mighty_aboba> Yes, jack_control exit is work
<mighty_aboba> But if I choose the fourth option
<mighty_aboba> After exit
<mighty_aboba> And
<mighty_aboba> I have the errors when I'm stoping jack anyway
<mighty_aboba> and the start button is locked
<mighty_aboba> But now
<mighty_aboba> I can to press exit button and launch the
<mighty_aboba> launch the qjackctl and jackd normally
<mighty_aboba> I think it is the working decision until the bug fix
<mighty_aboba> )
<Len-nb> That is what I found when I tried it just now too.
<mighty_aboba> :-)
<Len-nb> I am just now figguring out how to put my netbook into "performance mode"
<Len-nb> It wants to run at half speed most of the time.
<mighty_aboba> Do you have juppiter applet?
<mighty_aboba> Jupiter*
<mighty_aboba> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter
<mighty_aboba> Maybe this can help
<Len-nb> looking
<Len-nb> Probably more than I need. I set cpufreq governing to performance in rc.local... just found out the process that sets it to ondemand waits 60 seconds to give the user time to log in... So I have to set my script to wait longer.
<Len-nb> Actually, I am setting up runlevel 3 to stop processes that might interfere with audio work.
<Len-nb> The idea is to be able to switch to a high performance mode at will.
<mighty_aboba> is somebody trying to install new xfce 4.10?
<stilbene> Hi
<stilbene> Does anyone know how to put ubuntustudio on a USB and get persistence to work?
<stilbene> I made a liveUSB of it and I really like it, but the casper stuff doesn't do anything
<holstein> stilbene: i would just install to the USB
<stilbene> whaddya mean?
<holstein> i put GRUB on the USB, and choose it from the bios just like i would a live USB
<holstein> its persistent
<holstein> and its a full install on an ext partition
<holstein> stilbene: you get me?
<stilbene> um
<stilbene> oh
<holstein> just do a normal install choosing the USB drive as the destination, putting GRUB there on the USB stick
<stilbene> so you actually burn a cd and install FROM that TO the USB?
<holstein> stilbene: you can install from whatever media you want
<holstein> CD.. another USB... some other hard drive
<holstein> the install destination is what im discussing
<stilbene> but basically I run the liveCD and use the install button to install it to the USB?
<holstein> stilbene: you choose the USB stick as the installation destination
<holstein> stilbene: however you choose to do that is up to you
<stilbene> ok
<holstein> i would consider not having swap
<stilbene> do I need to use gparted on the thumbdrive before I click the install button?
<holstein> stilbene: if you'd like
<holstein> stilbene: if you want to do some tasks with gparted that you feel the installation partitioner wont handle
<stilbene> k
<stilbene> thanks
<stilbene> I'll try that
<toodiesel> hey all, i'm running xinerama on 2 monitors and if my mouse speed is fast when switching screens (right to left), the mouse is placed all the way to the left of the left screen, but if i go slow, it will act "normally"
<holstein> toodiesel: i dont follow
<holstein> toodiesel: is this 12.04?
<toodiesel> yes
<holstein> you can try #xubuntu or #ubuntu if you dont get an answer here
<toodiesel> holstein: thanks, i'll try there
<holstein> toodiesel: feel free and elaborate here though
<holstein> toodiesel: i just dont know what you mean
<toodiesel> ahh, ok
<holstein> sounds like a hardware glitch to me
<toodiesel> i'm running two monitors
<toodiesel> and when i get to the left edge of my right monitor, i want the mouse to appear on the right of the left monitor
<toodiesel> which it does, when i move the mouse really slow
<holstein> toodiesel: i would review the config you are using
<holstein> i would try a different mousc
<toodiesel> but if i move it with any quickness, it goes all the way to the left
<holstein> mouse*
<holstein> i would load up a live CD, and try arandr
<holstein> i would try and get the hardware out of the equation, then the config you have
<toodiesel> holstein: thanks, will try randr , i'm using the amdcccle software now for everything, had randr on previous config and was working
<toodiesel> holstein: thanks
<MaynardWaters> hey guys, I installed ubuntu studio from repos on top of a 11.04 clean install. I have jack working and I can open ardoir files which I created on another computer.  I am trying to get a) more info about installing the lowlatancy-kernel ( have used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel  which provides the ppa, but I was unable to actually install the kernel from the ppa.  any advice is welcome.   b) I 
<mighty_aboba> do you want to install realtime or lowlatency?
<mighty_aboba> In 12.04 lowlatency is default kernel
<MaynardWaters> according to my research lowlatency is the better choice for me
<mighty_aboba> try uname -r
<MaynardWaters> i like 11.04 it has been much nicer to me than 12
<mighty_aboba> i think it is matter of habit :)
<MaynardWaters> uname -r returns 2.6.38-15-generic
<MaynardWaters> mighty_aboba: what habit?
<holstein> whats wrong with the generic one?
<holstein> i suggest trying it, and moving on if you need lower latency, which most folks dont
<MaynardWaters> it works ok, but I am trying to get a top notch recording DAW off the ground, and that requires lowlatency
<holstein> MaynardWaters: it actually doesnt
<holstein> but, if you need it, you need it
<MaynardWaters> holstein: i have been trying it and it works ok, I want to try to make it work better
<holstein> MaynardWaters: it wont work better
<holstein> it will only give you lower latency
<holstein> and that is either something you need or not
<holstein> otherwise, its a waste of time
<MaynardWaters> holstein: you have experience with the these kernels?  are they all THAT buggy?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i didnt say buggy
<holstein> i said waste of time
<MaynardWaters> you just dont see enough improvement to warrent the effort then?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: depends on the purpose
<mighty_aboba> MaynardWaters: what is you native language?
<holstein> if its a live midi synth rig, or a live effects processiong rig, then you need low latency
<holstein> otherwise, who cares what the latency is
<holstein> i use different profiles with JACK to have either 1.2ms latency, or sometimes 80+ms
<MaynardWaters> I would like to eventually have 8+ channels recording at the same time with pthe possibility of additional effects getting through into the mix
<holstein> i almost always have the 80+ profile in use
<MaynardWaters> holstein:  yes I want it to be a live play toy
<holstein> MaynardWaters: then you need it
<holstein> MaynardWaters: but you'll need around 10ms
<MaynardWaters> ok, now that I have shown that I need it will you help me with it?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i think its unrealistic to do software effects like that
<MaynardWaters> holstein: can I ask we try to tackle the simpler problem first
<holstein> MaynardWaters: most studio's dont use the software to monitor like that
<holstein> i hate it
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i dont see any problems.. but whats up?
<holstein> i think monitoring with the software like that is a bad idea
<holstein> and its more about the gear than the software
<holstein> linux/JACK/ardour is *not* magic
<MaynardWaters> well my primary problem is ladspa
<holstein> i think you would have a good change using linux to get that going on, but its just not practical
<holstein> nor is it neccessary
<MaynardWaters> a good cahnge  using linux?
<holstein> chance*
<holstein> more so than with other OS's potentially/arguably
<MaynardWaters> ok, so lets focus on ladspa
<MaynardWaters> synaptic package manager shows it to be installed
<MaynardWaters> so I create a new bus in ardour, and I want to add some effects, but when i right click and look for the effects, it is empty
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would try the 12.04 version live
<holstein> see if all that is "just working"
<holstein> you can ask in #ardour ,but the first thing will be to go and download from the ardour site the recent version and install
<MaynardWaters> holstein: i am very happy with a number of things I have working on this 11.04 install, I want to stick with it. do you have any suggestions that can help me figure out why the effects are showing up or why swh-plugins (Steve Harris's ladspa plugins arent recognized
<MaynardWaters> good idea.
<holstein> MaynardWaters: if you just "try 12.04 live" then you might gather some helpful information
<holstein> you can stay with 11.04 as long as you like past EOL which is actually not too far off :)
<MaynardWaters> holstein: I'll consider 12+ once I have exhausted efforts on my 11.04 install
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you dont even need to consider it
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you can just literally load it up as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> you can just as well try AVlinux live...
<holstein> yeah.. automation is not where to go... seablade will sort you out :)
<holstein> you wont see automation for plugins since you havent added any yet
<MaynardWaters> holstein: yea, it was just my miss understanding of how it worked.  but thanks for the help
<nutate> hey yo
<nutate> 12.04 64 bit ... wineasio ... ableton ... so close, yet so far
<MaynardWaters> holstein: are you the same from macumbista.net?
<MaynardWaters> nutate: you are trying to get ableton working on wine?!  major props. do you have any documentation to follow?
<nutate> mmm
<nutate> just ... double clicked it practically
<nutate> problem is I actually authorized it... before I had WineASIO working
<nutate> but it does work
<nutate> just with maybe a 500ms latency
<nutate> maybe less
<nutate> and i have fglrx, with fasttls off
<nutate> MaynardWaters, <<< sorry, didn't mention your nick, just in case you aren't afk
<holstein> nutate: you could try #kxstudio ...i know a few folks there were into wine
<holstein> i personally suggest the native tools
<nutate> until bitwig is out, there is nothing like ableton
<nutate> not to mention i own it
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i didnt know about macumbista :)
<holstein> nutate: cool! good luck.. have you check wineHQ?
<holstein> checked*
<holstein> i assume you've asked ableton for linux support officially as well
<nutate> holstein, ya, it's close... I'm at the point where I'm 99% certain it would work on a 32 bit install
<holstein> theres nothing that would keep me froma 32bit install over a 64
<holstein> not for audio production
<nutate> holstein, hah, not sure if i ever asked ableton directly about it... but i may have to if i have to request another unlock code
<nutate> holstein, so you are saying 32 bit for audio
<holstein> nutate: you should let them know that the product you purchased is not appropriately designed for your needs
<nutate> holstein, well... i have like 2 macs and had a hackintosh
<holstein> nutate: im saying if i needed something that required 32bit, i wouldnt lose any sleep over it
<nutate> right
<nutate> holstein, i've been in the Linux game pre amd64
<holstein> i would just run the software as its intended then
<nutate> my macs are old... :D
<holstein> or try learning/using native tools
<nutate> plus it really runs fine, just the asio issue
<holstein> you can ask in #kxstudio as i suggested, or #opensourcemusicians
<nutate> i've recorded 2 songs in ardour over the past 10 years
<nutate> about 10 in ableton over the last 3
<holstein> i think its a question of what you want to do, and how
<nutate> i just find there isn't anything comparable to the ableton workflow
<holstein> nutate: why should there be?
<holstein> nutate: im just saying you *can* get things done with the native tools
<nutate> holstein, well when bitwig.com releases, then there will be a 3 platform solution
<holstein> potentially
<holstein> its not going to be ableton though
<nutate> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V_t8GfH-v4&feature=plcp
<nutate> it will arguably be better
<holstein> thats really the biggest problem with any/all the FOSS tools, they are not X software that one is used to
<nutate> holstein, i ardour and protools and reaper are nearly interchangeable as daws
<holstein> nah
<nutate> (and add logic)
<nutate> comparable to ableton and those tools they are
<holstein> ardour stable doesnt have MIDI support
<nutate> ardour is a subset of protools
<holstein> i personally dont need them to be "interchangeable"
<holstein> nutate: i dont see it that way
<MaynardWaters> holstein, you seem to know about all the best FOSS musician irc hangouts
<holstein> MaynardWaters: its not my first day :)
<holstein> nutate: have you looked at openoctave?
<holstein> http://www.openoctave.org/
<MaynardWaters> nutate: will bitwig be open?
<nutate> not until just now
<nutate> MaynardWaters, not afaik
<nutate> Here is a song I did in ableton: http://soundcloud.com/rseymour/back-to-back
<nutate> somewhere i have one i did in ardour... but ardour acts more like a tape machine (with no midi)
<holstein> nutate: nice
<holstein> nutate: ardour3 has midi
<holstein> nutate: with JACK, you just use what you like with ardour... rosegarden
<holstein> i think most of the electronic guys i know dig qtractor
<holstein> nutate: i could make that track without a computer though
<holstein> nutate: i mean, im not dogging it at all.. im just questioning if you are offering it as an example of something "only ableton can do"
<holstein> sounds great, if not a bit overloaded
<holstein> http://pneuman.bandcamp.com/
<nutate> let me make it as quickly
<holstein> ^ that is my friend [lsd] 's stuff
<holstein> he uses ubuntu and FOSS tools
<holstein> you can find him in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you might be interested in http://wootangent.net/category/linux/ from his stie
<holstein> site*
<nutate> all instrumental?
<holstein> nutate: some have vocals
<nutate> (incidentally i made that track for the rpm challenge too)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> this was mine... http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> *my RPM challenge
<holstein> i feel like you can develop chops with any software
<holstein> when i was using cubase, i had gotten a handle on the workflow
<nutate> http://music.clark8.com/ < honestly not sure which one of these i did on ardour
<holstein> when i went to ardour, there was an obvious learning curve
<holstein> i feel like with JACK and the foss tools, there is *no* comparision for what can be done
<holstein> the limiations are literally my skill and my imagination
<holstein> its all open, so thing else can stand in the way
<nutate> for giggles, i went and looked up how far back i could go with playing around with linux audio: http://linuxaudio.org/mailarchive/lau/2003/2/26/93876
<nutate> holstein, your skill would overwhelm anything a computer would do
<nutate> holstein, nice playing
<holstein> nutate: thanks :)
<holstein> im just not that skilled at coding or super technical computer software issues
<holstein> anyways.. lots of folks in that #opensourcemusicians community doing electronic music with FOSS :)
<holstein> im going to go hop on my bike for a bit... thanks for sharing nutate
<holstein> nice music!
<nutate> heh, thanks, likewise... i gotta get working
<nutate> have fun
<mbeierl> Trying to figure out using jamin for mastering.  I use qtractor and the only way I seem to be able to use jamin is to play the tracks out from qtractor into jamin, then use the jamin out to record a new track in qtractor.  This must be done in real time.  Is there no bulk method?
<nutate> as far as I can remember that's the only way to do it
<nutate> in general that's how you master things tho
<mbeierl> nutate, with dedicated hardware (I'm coming from a Boss BR-600) sure, but with software I would have thought there would be a quicker way to stream the data without having to play it.  Kinda like how you can rip audio of a CD at 32x vs. playing the audio into a capture device and recording the WAV off of that...
<mbeierl>  nutate, but thanks for the confirmation.  It'll save me time trying to do what probably is not reasonably done
<nutate> i'm just recalling from ages ago... you could search for rendering from jamin
<mrfre> i'm having trouble getting my usb wireless network device to connect
<mrfre> using ndiswrapper and it see's the hardware
<mrfre> present
<mrfre> ubuntustudio 11.04
<holstein> MaynardWaters: do you have a windows driver?
<holstein> im about to head out mrfre , but you can use #ubuntu for that
<holstein> its not "studio" specific
<mrfre> yes
<mrfre> ok
<mrfre> its just not showing up in my netowrk connections
<mrfre> you say its an ubuntu channel problem?
<mrfre> *problem for the ubuntu channel
<MaynardWaters> holstein: for?
<MaynardWaters> whats the machine mr...goine
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-12
<spow> hi, is fluidsynth support appropriate here ?
<mighty_aboba> did somebody try to install xfce4.10 to Ubuntu Studio 12.04?
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, I suspect not. More likely to happen with xubuntu first
<len-dt> xubuntu is xfce on purpose. studio uses some but not all.
<len-dt> spow, I don't know that much about fluidsynth
<len-dt> spow, I have used qsynth which is a fluidsynth GUI.
<spow> len-dt: is it possible to decrease the sound of cords ?
<spow> because it really 'eats' on regular notes
<len-dt> spow, how are you driving the synth?
<len-dt> are you using a kb or sequencer
<spow> len-dt: I use jackd/fluidsynth/aconnect
<len-dt> spow, ok, are you playing a keyboard that plays fluidsynth?
<spow> probably
<spow> i'm new to this, it works but not perfect
<spow> the cords are too loud
<len-dt> spow, does that keyboard seem to make louder sound when you hit the keys harder and softer if you gently push the keys down?
<spow> somewhat yes
<len-dt> So the keboard does send both noteon and touch information then.
<spow> can I compensate this ?
<len-dt> does your keyboard allow you to split the output to two midi channels.
<spow> imma check
<len-dt> spow, The obvious thing is to play chords gently and hit the melody notes harder, but it sounds like the difference is not enough for that to work.
<spow> well, i'm trying to do that, but it's pretty hard (not to exert the same force), plus there's this sort of middle cap
<len-dt> I'm not  keyboard player myself... I have one and fool around on it, but I am not a player.
<spow> where +-30% force changes nothing
<spow> i'm playing my first lesson anyways, you certainly know more than I do
<len-dt> The reason I am thinking to split the keyboard is that you could feed two synth channels and turn one down as compared to the other.
<spow> is that supposed to be in the datasheet ? or in aconnect ?
<len-dt> I understand the midi standard (at least as it was first released) reasonably well.
<len-dt> The two places I can think that we could split is either in the keyboard itself or in the synth.
<len-dt> samplers do this well, but samplers are not that great for general playing or learning on.
<spow> I have no idea what these things are
<spow> thought jacks was onee though
<spow> jackd*
<len-dt> spow, looking at the settings for fluidsynth, I can't find anything that will allow me to set a range of midi notes it looks at.
<spow> I've looked at the help pages and didn't find anything either, though I don't understand all the words there
<len-dt> aoleous does, but it is pipe organ only.
<spow> well, guess I've got to learn to be gentle with the left hand ;)
<len-dt> What model of keyboard are you using?
<spow> keystation 61 es
<spow> stole it from my brother !
<len-dt> spow, I am sure he didn't need it anyway
<spow> he sort of does, he composes stuff so he takes it back when needed
<spow> but he can't help me, he's using windows ...
<len-dt> Ok I will take a quick look at the manual.
<spow> it's ok, as said I have to play gentle with the left hand. i'll try and access a piano tonight to record how it feels
<spow> b/c I didn't pay attention to the force exerted until now
<len-dt> I looked in the manual and your keyboard doesn't allow sending different parts of the keyboard to different midi ports... sorry spow
<spow> ah
<spow> well, thganks for looking
<spow> when I move in in 5 months I'll just get a piano :p
<len-dt> I am thinking though that either PD or qtraktor might
<spow> PureData ?
<len-dt> Ya, I don't know PD at all, but one of the people I was talking to knows it a lot better.
<spow> I've used that last year
<spow> could give it a try
<spow> though I'd like to play more than setup things haha
<spow> well, gotta go, thanks for looking up the info
<len-dt> In the mean time, I will look for an application that messes midi signals up as they go through and see if we can include it in ubuntustudio.
<len-dt> no prob.
<spow> well, I also *could* take a peek at fluidsynth's source code
<spow> but that's time I won't be playing soo ....
<spow> thanks for the info, bb
<len-dt> spow, If there is not somethign that does that now there needs to be.
<len-dt> I might even learn jack.alsa well enough to do myself.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-13
<qheolet> hello designer!!
<qheolet> Good Morning Designers!!
<ttoine> hi
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-06
<DaNoiseMann> hello, anyone up here installed Ubuntu Studio on Mac?? I would like to ask a few questions, and talk about some topics
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: you can look up information about ubuntu on mac's in general
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu..
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: Try the live DVD to see how it goes. You can try out your hardware that way
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: i have installed ubuntu on a mac years ago, and it was "problematic"...
<holstein> there are mac specific iso's now, which i think i would use, and add our ubuntustudio packages to
<DaNoiseMann> thanks, I know that ubuntu studio is ubuntu already, but since it uses xfce, there must be some differences
<zequence> I remember using the puredyne live DVD with a Intel MacBook. Was no problem
<zequence> based on 9.10
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: There are no differences when it comes to hardware support
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: the differences are in look/feel and configuration
<DaNoiseMann> I already made this steps a few times in the past, got great results running xwax with serato, getting a latency of 1.33 ms and working perfect with a maya 44 without preamps
<DaNoiseMann> thanks a lot for your answers
<DaNoiseMann> I will check the wiki, and probably will install xubuntu, and then upgrade to ubuntu studio
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: Then you might as well install Ubuntu Studio right away
<zequence> As it is based on Xubuntu
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: i would use the mac specific iso's, or at least entertain using them...
<zequence> You'll need to do two things if you install anything else but Ubuntu Studio. 1. Add yourself to audio group. 2 install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> 1) is needed for realtime privilege
<DaNoiseMann> perfect, know how to do that
<DaNoiseMann> running lowlatency kernels since a few years =)
<DaNoiseMann> thanks for the help
<DaNoiseMann> one more question: at UbuntuHashes I found an ISO which says: "ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso", the question is, is for 64 bit Macs? Don't know if Mac uses 64 bits, in that case I should get a 32 bits version or doesn' t matter? I'm on a core 2 duo MacBook
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: I'd go with the 32 bit version
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: Mostly because of getting the benefit of two cores
<DaNoiseMann> zequence, is the only version which says Mac
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: The 64bit will work, but in my exprerience, with newer release at least, having only one core often makes the system freeze periodically under heavy load. I just find two cores more efficient
<DaNoiseMann> there are no i386 which says Mac
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: i would just try whatever you are more comfortable with live, and go from there if you have issues
<DaNoiseMann> would try a few versions with liveCD then
<zequence> DaNoiseMann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<DaNoiseMann> great!!! now I can see a widest picture of the whole business
<luisv> hola..
<kksafak> hi
<sirriffsalot> kksafak: hey
<itomkins> hi, i am having issues with getting jack transport working in hydrogen on us13.04
<itomkins> according to the debug info, hydrogen is using jack for audio, but i don't see the jack transport gui controls, any suggestions
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-07
<west> icons of minimized apps don't show in the panle
<west> can any one help
<west> or i'll try tomorrow when people are awake
<west> unless theres a friendly bot around that can help
<west> beep beep mee mee meep
<west> outie
<DaNoiseMann> anybody uses monobristol?
<holstein> DaNoiseMann: i have used bristol
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-08
<Guest96606> hola
<magyardev> hello
<smartboyhw> Hello magyardev
<magyardev> can someone help me with setting up the sample rate in jackd? i have set up my system top 44.1khz sampling rate (emu 1212m sound card) but jacked doesn't work correctly that way, it works at 48khz, but than the pitch is off, if i set it to 44.1khz , i got tons of Xrun and the sound is very choppy
<magyardev> also, i can switch to 48khz clock on alsa mixer, but i'd rather use 44.1khz
<smartboyhw> Any users here using Ubuntu Studio 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu Studio 11.10? This is a reminder that the abovementioned two releases will reach it's End Of Life (EOL) tomorrow.
<smartboyhw> No official support or updates will be provided
<smartboyhw> Please install/upgrade to Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 LTS or Ubuntu Studio 13.04 a.s.a.p.
<smartboyhw> !supported
<smartboyhw> DarkEra: Hmm we can use that factoid
<smartboyhw> zequence: ^
<bartje> hi all
<bartje> does anyone know of a decent way to share midi work online, cross-platform?
<mlpug> what do you mean by sharing midi work online
<bartje> well, I'm working on something with linuxsampler, a friend of mine wants to help on it, but runs windows... I run linux
<bartje> simply sharing a midi-file isn't good enough, since he'll constantly have to re-do all his connections in his DAW when importing the new file
<bartje> *updated file
<zequence> bartje: There's no way around that, except if you both use the same DAW, and can share a project
<zequence> A midi file is a midi file
<zequence> I would use a project template for the midi files though
<bartje> Same DAW is even impossible... Rosegarden seems to have become unusable for me on linux, and is the only 'should be decent' one that also runs on windows (the 12.04 version does)
<bartje> and Ardour3 doesn't export the entire project to a midi-file, only seperate midi tracks... pfff
<bartje> zequence: how would I make a midi template, what is it exactly?
<zequence> bartje: Not a midi template. A project template on the DAW for the midi files
<zequence> If the files always do the same thing, you don't need to create the project each time. Just use a template with everything set up
<zequence> Then just import the midi files
<bartje> hm, back when I used cubase, quite some years ago, it created new tracks for imported midi-files... I don't know how it does now
<zequence> ..there are different kinds of midi files
<jnbek_> zequence: what nonsense is this you speak of?!?!
<jnbek_> ;-)
<Unit193> Anything of which I say?
<zequence> jnbek_: There are three types, 0, 1 and 2
<zequence> type 0 includes everything in one track
<zequence> type 1 may contain any number of tracks
<zequence> I'm reading from the wiki right now, since I dont' know this stuff in my head
<zequence> type 2 is rarely used, so forget that one
<zequence> When you export your midi files, you might want to either export only one track at the time, and in that case, I would choose the type 0
<zequence> Or, all of them at once, which would probably make type 1 the preferred type
<jnbek_> right on, I was being a pretentious jerk, and got an education instead, w00t :)
<jnbek_> digital audio is so encompassing, I'm not sure it's really even possible to know all this stuff in one's head, lol
<zequence> I know this, cause I've done it at some point, chosen between the types, etc. But, I wouldn't remember that there is a type "0" and a "1", just that there are different kinds of midi files
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-09
<soxwin> hello
<soxwin> hola!
<soxwin> i am having mucho problemas!
<soxwin> yo nessicito ayuda
<soxwin> i need help
<soxwin> i am having very much problems
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> soxwin: ^^
<holstein> soxwin: other than that.. how may i help you? im about to leave
<soxwin> thanks
<holstein> soxwin: what is your problem?
<soxwin> it was taking longer than usual to shut down
<soxwin> my computer
<holstein> soxwin: was? so all is well now?
<soxwin> so i held down the power button to shut it down manually
<holstein> soxwin: that can damage your hard drive
<soxwin> then next time i boot up...
<soxwin> nothing
<holstein> soxwin: note "all in one line" above
<soxwin> operating system missing
<holstein> soxwin: what would i do? test the hard drive with a live CD
<soxwin> got one in there
<holstein> soxwin: you could have broken the hard drive by force rebooting
<soxwin> it wont boot from cd
<soxwin> in bios it still recognizes drives
<holstein> soxwin: then, maybe something else is broken, and everything you are mentioning are symptoms of that.. something like a bad motherboard
<holstein> soxwin: i would reduce the variables, an test..
<holstein> and*
<holstein> soxwin: got to run.. this is *not* an ubuntustudio specific issue, so feel free and try #ubuntu if its slow here
<holstein> good luck.. test the hardware.. thats my vote..
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<soxwin> thanks a lot will try. just bought this cpu recently refurbished from lenovo hope not bad motherboard geez thanks again
<soxwin> ubottu: gracias usted
<holstein> a recently purchased refurbed laptop would be a great place to find a bad motherboard.. for those following at home..
<julien_> salut
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-10
<fadetoz> Is anyone on here?
<holstein> fadetoz: yes
<fadetoz> Just got Ubuntu Studio loaded up.. Looks great. I have not used XFCE much but it seems to look and run great
<holstein> fadetoz: cheers... enjoy it!
<fadetoz> Thanks... I loaded it up in my music studio and tested Ardour for a few minutes and I'm pretty impressed
<fadetoz> Are you a user or more involved with the distro?
<holstein> both
<fadetoz> Nice.. Sry I'm kind of a noob to xchat...
<holstein> fadetoz: no worries.. glad you are here
<fadetoz> I'm really wanting to ditch Windows completely in the Studio and move to Ubuntu Studio.
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians if its slow here
<fadetoz> thanks..
<fadetoz> added it to my favorites
<fadetoz> Do you know if Ardour is pretty resource friendly? as far as a DAW can be anyway.
<holstein> fadetoz: there are lighter.. but it works for me
<holstein> fadetoz: it'll more depend on your JACK config
<fadetoz> That's another thing I need to read up on. I don't know Jack
<fadetoz> What kinda stuff do you record? Guitar Midi etc.?
<holstein> i do very little midi
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ is a few solo albums i made with FOSS
<fadetoz> So guitar in?
<holstein> i do other stuff, but thats the stuff i can easily share, since its just me
<holstein> solo upright bass
<holstein> fadetoz: though, i play guitar as well
<fadetoz> Sweet...
<fadetoz> my band is in need of a bass player. Ours up and quit after our 2nd gig. Was a bummer
<fadetoz> Do you play out at all or just for fun?
<fadetoz> http://www.youtube.com/user/OversoldGuidance
<fadetoz> If you wan't to check it out there are some originals there were working on. Were just doing the weekly jams for now.
<holstein> fadetoz: i rarely play for fun ;)
<holstein> fadetoz: i say, you dont need a bass player
<holstein> i mean, you are all playing the roots
<holstein> i say, just get an octave pedal, or dont worry about it
<fadetoz> I was thinking about that awhile back. Wondering how important having a bass is. The Singer give me the backing when I do any solos
<fadetoz> Interesting that you would say that too since I have never heard anyone flat out say "You don't need a bass player"
<fadetoz> So I take it you get paid to play?
<holstein> its what i do for a living
<fadetoz> Nice. What kind of music? Jazz or ?
<holstein> fadetoz: mostly jazz, and my own stuff when i get the chance, but whatever i get called for
<fadetoz> Figured if you play upright there may be some Jazz going on
<fadetoz> Checking out your site now
<fadetoz> The only play I play besides band practice is at Church. I played their all last summer. Going to play for 6 weeks starting the 23rd
<holstein> nice
<fadetoz> They are trying out a contemporary service on Thursday evenings.
<holstein> i got some shows starting up around then
<fadetoz> Your good man
<holstein> 8 shows a week for most of the summer
<holstein> fadetoz: cheers!.. thanks for listening
<fadetoz> ALways great to meet other musicians. Good ones are also a bonus ;)
<fadetoz> I'm not that good myself but I enjoy it
<holstein> hehe.. likewise.. glad you found us, and i hope you get JACK and ardour working for you
<holstein> are you wanting to track the band? or just overdub your own stuff?
<holstein> fadetoz: i think you're good.. i like what you guys got going on there
<fadetoz> I want to do my own stuff to start
<holstein> nice
<fadetoz> http://www.youtube.com/user/fadetoz/videos
<fadetoz> that's my solo type stuff
<holstein> nice.. nice video editing too
<fadetoz> This is one of the first times I played at Church http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_KbjrflAL8
<fadetoz> My wife was laughing.. there's never any guitar like that. Usually piano and an acoustic
<holstein> hehe
<fadetoz> I bookmarked you site so I can check it out some more...
<holstein> fadetoz: cheers
<fadetoz> Think it's about time for me to crash.. Great to meet you Mike
<holstein> fadetoz: talk to you soon
<fadetoz> Yes Sir.... Glad I loaded up XChat
<Bernhardus> hello everyone
<SunStar> hello
<Bernhardus> Are you good with jack audio server?
<Bernhardus> I love making music and can't use my microphone.
<SunStar> not me. if no one else is around you can also try #jack and #opensourcemusicians
<Bernhardus> I am still in #jack. Thank you for assistance.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> Bernhardus: the internal mic?
<Bernhardus> No the usb mic.
<Bernhardus> What do you mean by !proaudio ?
<holstein> Bernhardus: what would i do? disable the onboard audio.. open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"... see that my device is listed there
<holstein> Bernhardus: !proaudio is what made the bot give that link to the jack setup wiki page
<Bernhardus> okay, I give it a trial.
<Bernhardus> Thank you.
<holstein> then, i would open qjackctl and look for my usb hardware and select it, which is likely where you are failing right now
<Bernhardus> The problem is, that I upgraded jack, and now, I only can use oss driver. And there is no choice of microphone input.
<holstein> Bernhardus: what driver to you want to use? what do you mean you "upgraded jack"?
<holstein> you mean, out of repo?
<holstein> go back to the default repo version... you can always use ubuntustudio from the live CD if you have broken your config
<Bernhardus> thinking
<Bernhardus>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Version: 0.3.4
<Bernhardus> Build: Jul 28 2010 14:46:47
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bernhardus> !paste
<holstein> Bernhardus: the bot wont give you the factoid again, since i just asked for it
<Bernhardus> Before installing ardour 3 I was asked to upgrade jack. I did it from jack homepage, from the source.
<holstein> Bernhardus: i didnt need to upgrade anything outside of the repos
<holstein> Bernhardus: go back to the stock ubuntustudio version of jack, or you can get support from the jack team for the package you are using that is not ours
<Bernhardus> Yes, but I was looking forward to use ardour 3 so many months, for the midi option.
<holstein> Bernhardus: i use ardour 3 *without* a different verion of jack
<Bernhardus> And I wanted to use it just parallel.
<holstein> Bernhardus: sure
<holstein> Bernhardus: i do that.. i did *not* change my jack version
<holstein> Bernhardus: what version of ubuntustudio are you using?
<Bernhardus> Yes I see, it was wrong. But the installation routine sad, I should use next hjck.
<Bernhardus> said
<holstein> Bernhardus: should and must are 2 different things
<Bernhardus> Yes for the future I always will remember your words.
<Bernhardus> But for now, what to do.
<holstein> Bernhardus: ?.. go back to the stock version of jACK that was working..
<Bernhardus> How to?
<holstein> Bernhardus: i would go back from however you did it
<Bernhardus> Yes, but how to?
<holstein> Bernhardus: i have no idea what you have installed, or what version of ubuntustudio you are on
<Bernhardus> 10.04
<holstein> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> !10.04 | 10.04 is EOL
<ubottu> 10.04 is EOL: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<SunStar> boy yer really good with this PR stuff  :P
<Bernhardus> Okay this what I thought about should and must.
<holstein> Bernhardus: what would i do? download 12.04 or 13.04 and install, and enjoy
<holstein> SunStar: ?
<Bernhardus> holstein: okay
<holstein> Bernhardus: between 13.04 or 12.04, i might do 13.04 now... but 12.04 is what i use and have been using.. and installed ardour3 on
<Bernhardus> will the audio problem then be solved. I always hesitate such thinkgs, because my experience with linux and audio or mainborad is terrible.
<holstein> Bernhardus: 10.04 is EOL.. the "no updates for my operating system" issue will be solved
<Bernhardus> Okay.
<holstein> Bernhardus: will it support your hardware? try it live and see
<Bernhardus> Yes this is a good idea.
<holstein> in my experience, it gets easier with newer versions
<Bernhardus> I thought about it.
<SunStar> 13 is so much better than 10
<Bernhardus> okay, thank you a lot.
<Bernhardus> I download ist and then try it first.
<holstein> Bernhardus: enjoy!
<Bernhardus> I say goodbye meenwhile to you holstein. Thank you.
<holstein> Bernhardus: cheers
<smartboyhw> zequence: Can you post the EOL announcement as "Ubuntu Studio" and post it to the Ubuntu Studio Community please?
<smartboyhw> Eh wrong channel
<mydoghasworms> Is there a better application than qjackctl's patchbay or connect? I find it very confusing with all those little lines.
<mydoghasworms> I see that KXStudio has an app called Catia, but how do I install that?
<holstein> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: you can add the ppa's for kxstudio and use that application if you want
<holstein> what do i use? qjackctl
<holstein> ask in #opensourcemusicians to see what other folks like to use
<mydoghasworms> Sorry, maybe I didn't phrase my question very well :-) I just mean that I have difficulty wiring up lots of apps with qjackctl and I would like an alternative (like Catia)
<holstein> mydoghasworms: use that one
<holstein> mydoghasworms: otherwise, there are lots of alternatives..
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Can you name one or two?
<holstein> mydoghasworms: i use qjackctl
<holstein> there is one here http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/archive/archived_lv2_plugins/index.html that i have checked out
<holstein> theres patchage.. and AFAIK falks are going upstream
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Thanks for the pointer, let me check that out.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: also, since falk is around in #kxustudio , just follow where he is leading
<holstein> mydoghasworms: if you are looking for X, i always say, just use X, since nothing is either exactly like X, nor necessarily trying to be or replace X
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Thanks, he has in fact answered my one question about Catia.
<mydoghasworms> holstein, I am sorry, but I didn't quite understand your last advice, though I am sure it is good advice. Sorry, maybe because it is late I am struggling to process it.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: to use the version of the *actual* software you are looking for, is my advice.. getting it from PPA as i and falk suggests is one way to do ti
<holstein> it*
<gregorioszabo> gregorioszabo33@yahoo.com.br
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-11
<jablo> restarting after upgrade to 13.04... exciting :) cya soon (i hope)
<jablo> seems like it worked. Going to check things out.
<k3n4n> i can not play my musics from iPhone on Banshee
<ubuntu-studio__> Hey
<SunStar> hey
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-12
<Guest91271> have some knowledge about idjc, streaming out is very low outcome on the internetradio, but cannot see anything to change these in the gui by frerence or something else :|
<johanvds> seems in sleepingmode :|
<SuperRoach> hello. Is it ok to update ubuntustudio 12.10 to 13.04 using the software update prompt?
<vesko> hello dudes
<vesko> I just installed ubuntustudio and I need help about raw1394
<vesko> I have old mini dv cam
<vesko> and I want to download content form it on the PC
<vesko> the cam is connected with my PC with firewire adapter
<vesko> I want to use Kino application as I used before
<vesko> when I used debian etch
<vesko> I don't wnat to install windows xp to work with the cam
<zequence> vesko: The way firewire stuff works is a little different these days
<zequence> vesko: There's a new firewire stack in the kernel
<vesko> so what I must to so?
<zequence> all known audio devices are given user privilege through the audio group
<vesko> so what I must to do?
<zequence> I haven't looked at video devices -  let me google a bit
<vesko> ok
<vesko> thank you!
<vesko> I'm waiting
<zequence> http://sharpeespace.blogspot.se/2012/06/capturing-firewire-1394-camcorder.html
<zequence> So, there seems to be a permission problem
<zequence> And could be kino is not modernized yet, don't know
<zequence> Otherwise, one could probably set up permissions as with audio devices
<zequence> vesko: You can find the udev rules for audio devices here /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> But, as said, it's not sure at all kino would work with a similar rule set up for the mini dv
<zequence> SuperRoach: We recommend doing a fresh install, but it should be quite safe to do the upgrade. Some people experience a few glitches from doing an upgrade
<vesko> I just installed ubuntu studio before 30 min
<vesko> SUBSYSTEM!="firewire", GOTO="ffado_end"
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000166", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # TC GROUP A/S
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x0001f2", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Mark of the Unicorn, Inc. (aka MOTU)
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x0003db", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Apogee Electronics Corp.
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000595", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Alesis Corporation
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x0007f5", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Bridgeco Co AG
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000a92", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Presonus Corporation
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000aac", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000d6c", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # M-Audio
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000f1b", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Ego Systems Inc.
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000ff2", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Loud Technologies Inc.
<zequence> vesko: Please don't paste text here
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001260", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Stanton Magnetics,inc.
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x00130e", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Focusrite Audio Engineering Limited
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001486", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Echo Digital Audio Corporation
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001496", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Phonic Corporation
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001564", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # BEHRINGER Spezielle Studiotechnik GmbH
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001c2d", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # FlexRadio Systems
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x001c6a", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Weiss Engineering Ltd.
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x0040ab", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # ROLAND DG CORPORATION
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x000f64", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # DnR
<vesko> # The devices below are by vendors who make other firewire devices in
<vesko> # addition to their audio interfaces.  They need more specific rules to
<vesko> # ensure only audio interfaces are covered here.
<vesko> ATTR{vendor}=="0x00022e", ATTR{model}=="0x010067", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_FFADO}="1" # Tascam, a subsiduary of TEAC (the OUI is TEAC's)
<vesko> # The devices below abuse another Vendor's ID, and therefore we need more advanced rules for those.
<vesko> this is the rules
<vesko> ok sorry
<zequence> vesko: As i said, those are rules for audio devices. Not video devices
<vesko> I see
<zequence> vesko: Did you try what the blog suggested?
<vesko> no, I see it
<vesko> I see it now
<zequence> The thing you have to realize is that when you use an application as root, the output files will not be writable by the user
<zequence> vesko: If it works, make sure you put the files in the root folder, which is in /root
<zequence> Ah, well. doesn't really matter
<zequence> But, you'll need to change the permissions for the files aftwerwards
<vesko> you talk about this blog: http://sharpeespace.blogspot.se/2012/06/capturing-firewire-1394-camcorder.html
<vesko> is it?
<zequence> yes
<vesko> I tried, but kino says:
<vesko> No AV/C compliant cam connected or switched on
<vesko> I'll try with windows XP
<zequence> vesko: you probably need to reconnect the device after you made the link
<vesko> OK
<zequence> This creates a link, called raw1394 "sudo ln /dev/fw0 /dev/raw1394"
<zequence> In the /dev folder, where all the devices are
<zequence> Any sign of the computer recoginizing the cam at all?
<zequence> wait, let me see..
<vesko> no I reconnected the cam but the same
<vesko> I need to try if it works with windows first because I started to think that the problem maybe is in the hardware
<zequence> Well, ok. But, doesn't seem like enough people are working on this
<vesko> if it still work with win xp, I'll install on one partition debian lenny or etch
<vesko> now I'm burning live dvd with win xp
<vesko> thank you for your help zequence
<vesko> see you
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-05
<holstein> dreamy_: if you like, use the /topic command to see the topic of the channels you are in
<holstein> dreamy_: this is the ubuntustudio support channel, though other music related topics are welcome
<coelebs> a friend of mine who's musician called me and asked what distro to pick up for music production
<coelebs> so i recommended him ubuntu studio
<holstein> cool
<holstein> hopefully you have time to help him get it running
<coelebs> oh i got time
<holstein> depending on what he's coming from, there is very little "click and run" about linux audio.. or pro audio in general
<coelebs> but that might have for some of his friend too
<coelebs> have been*
<coelebs> yeah
<coelebs> for me ubuntustudio has worked pretty well out of the box
<coelebs> with fedora i had to do all sorts of things
<holstein> it works as advertised. im just saying, one cant just click on the ardour icon and make a record
<coelebs> yeah
<vj23x> hello!
<coelebs> hi
<delt> gaah this bug again :( term windows (xfce4-terminal, rxvt, xterm) act as if the state of either CTRL key is inverted
<delt> though alt+delete doesn't do anything, and ctrl+alt+delete works as expected
<delt> resetting my keyboard layout with xmodmap doesn't fix it, neither does choosing a layout in the xfce control panel
<delt> (i usually leave it to "use default" and set the keyboard layout with xmodmap)
<delt> menulibre isn't in the repos?
<cub> The indicators on my 14.04 installation is not working that well
<cub> First the dropbox icon disappeared. Yesterday the wifi indicator didn't show up.
<cub> I'm not sure what to file as a bug, if there is one.
<nishant> how to open citrix receiver on ubuntu studio
<nishant> any one
<OvenWerk1> delt: synaptic shows menulibre in the repos.
<Guest54512> How do I change on my Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS a directory recursively? Also, there must be a similar command line for a single file.  I want to convert the directory from read-only to read/write
<Guest54512> How do I change a file or a directory from read-only to read-write?
<OvenWerk1> Guest54512: chmod +rw filename
<OvenWerk1> recursively would be chmod -R +rw directoryname
<OvenWerk1> But that will change not just the directory but also all files inside
<Guest54512> OvenWerk1: The full path name?
<OvenWerk1> if you are in the directory where th directory you wish to change is no.
<OvenWerk1> Also, be aware that to make full use of a directory you may need the exec bit set as well
<Guest54512> OvenWerk1: No need to use "sudo", or a version thereof?
<OvenWerk1> It depends on if you own the file or not.
<Guest54512> OvenWerk1: Exec bit?
<OvenWerk1> each file has three bits read write and execute
<OvenWerk1> There are actually three sets of these bits too. A set for the owner a set for group and a set for all.
<OvenWerk1> Most people use numbers to set them... 740 for example would make the user have full access (rwx) and group be able to read and no one beable to see it.
<OvenWerk1> This is different than dos/win which uses an extension for execute instead.
<OvenWerk1> if you type "man chmod" in your terminal it will explain things better than I can.
<Guest54512> I can't seem to succeed
<Guest54512> I'll look into that
<Guest54512> thx
<Guest54512> bye
<Guest95353> so anyone upgraded to 14 yet? a bit scared last time things broke...
<Guest95353> forgot everyone lives in US and is ASLEEP now... night
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-06
<delt> *sigh* just updated my laptop to 14.04.... now i got duplicates of several "indicator" icons... how do i get rid of them?a
<delt> also, a several second delay before the alt+f2 box appears
<delt> two different power indicators.... two different bluetooth indicators, although the icons are exactly the same...
<delt> ?????
<delt> my "normal" fix would be to chmod -x the executable files, but what's the "proper" way to get rid of these?
<malutande> hello
<malutande> from paraguay!
<delt> half the keyboard shortcuts don't work....
<delt> even though they're still listed correctly in the keyboard control panel
<malutande> anybody on how to MOUNT ISO files?
<OvenWerk1> delt: That was my experience too. I ended up just doing a fresh install
<malutande> GUI?
<delt> OvenWerk1: that's what i think i'm gonna do.... :/
<OvenWerk1> malutande: do you just want to see what is inside, or more?
<OvenWerk1> malutande: just right clicking on the iso in the file manager will allow you to look inside with the archive manager.
<malutande> OvenWerk1, i want to test a DVD i made with dvd styler
<malutande> mount it as a DVD before burning, for testing purpouses
<malutande> OvenWerk1, i ussually did it with gnome
<OvenWerk1> I don't have anything to try that with :(
<malutande> but now xfce got difficult
<OvenWerk1> I would think any of the video players that play dvds direct should do that though.
<delt> over a whole minute before it logs out...
<malutande> vlc did the trick, OvenWerk1 !!
<malutande> TYVM
<OvenWerk1> That would have been my first try too.
<delt> ubuntustudio 14.10 is BETA quality, at best. It should still be in beta, and not yet officially released.
<Unit193> It's not even alpha...
<delt> i'm gonna go with linux mint for my non-studio needs, at least for now...
<delt> anyway, be back later
<jhenke> hi, just for your information, the problem I have now also has a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1315921 which is apparently being looked at by the kernel team, just if your are curious about the status and progress
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315921 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Studio does not boot in Hyper-V Generation 2 VM" [High,Confirmed]
<Sakrecoer>  /msg ChanServ OP #basspistol sakrecoe1
<rhizo> Hi folks
<rhizo> I added a rme digi96 soundcard in my pci slot, ubuntu studio 13.04 installation and ran into a problem I already encountered a while before
<rhizo> the rme sound module exits with an errorcode and the card cannot be used
<rhizo> I switched the pci slot and it worked
<rhizo> but this time all the slots are occupied and the only solution I found was this
<rhizo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802008
<rhizo> ...to switch the slot
<rhizo> I upgraded to 14.04 and hoped that it will work then
<rhizo> but I have the same problem
<rhizo> Does anyone have experience and can give me a hint where I can have a look to find a workaround for this?
<rhizo> should not be an alsa related thing, other cards are reported by someone that posted the bug report on launchpad as not working, too
<holstein> rhizo: test if its an "alsa related thing"
<holstein> RME is typically well supported.. and should just work out of the box
<holstein> rhizo: i would get a 14.04 live CD, and just follow some normal troubleshooting and testing.. looks like you could have bad hardware.. something bad on the motherboard?
<rhizo> I switched the cards around and its everytime the rme in the same pci slot that stops working...
<holstein> rhizo: sure.. so, is that not an issue with the slot? or motherboard?
<holstein> seems hardware related.. you could confirmm with the  live CD on other hardware.. another motherboard
<rhizo> I will test it to be sure about
<rhizo> hm, I wish I had another box around... could test it with another OS and look if the card works there
<holstein> rhizo: if you can test it with an officially supported OS, you can tell if the hardware is functioning properly.. but, RME should provide linux support
<holstein> rhizo: testing with a live CD is a good test, since it removes a few things from the current equation, and lets you isolate variables
<rhizo> I thought of having another linux live cd running on the same machine, because thats the only piece of hardware I have access to
<rhizo> with pci slots at least...
<holstein> sure.. that will test with the current OS and user config and hard drive removed from the equation
<rhizo> with ubuntu 13.04 and 14.04 live and installed it was not working, I download a gentoo live cd and take a look if it crashes also or is working
<holstein> 13.04 is EOL
<holstein> but, its a good test case
<holstein> i would expect what you are describing from a hardware issue.. though, im not implying that is the case..
<holstein> i try and remove *all* other hardware.. i'll disable un-needed/wanted hardware in the bios.. get down to as few variables as possible.. and test with a few key live CD's
<rhizo> the error that was reported I found on the internet exists from 10.04
<holstein> sure.. and you stated changing the PCI slot had effect? correct?
<rhizo> I already disabled and changed a lot in the bios and booted stepwise until acpi=off kernel options
<holstein> rhizo: why is changing PCI slots not an option?
<rhizo> yes, thats why I have to be sure it is working under another os
<rhizo> I only have 3 pci slots... and 3 rme digi96 cards :-(
<holstein> rhizo: it is currently *not* working in another OS>. none you have tried
<holstein> rhizo: you should be testing with *one* card.. you are, correct?
<holstein> rhizo: dont mix in multiple audio devices, *and* the question "is this card working"
<rhizo> yesterday I had one card going down the slots
<rhizo> then another card
<rhizo> and the last
<holstein> rhizo: so, one device, works as expected?
<rhizo> one device works in 2 slots, but in the last pci slot not
<holstein> rhizo: test, swapping in the other cards.. til you are sure all 3 work properly
<rhizo> all the cards did this
<rhizo> I will check it again
<holstein> rhizo: ok.. it will always be challenging to use multiple cards like that, regardless
<holstein> rhizo: if it were me, i would be talking to RME and las or someone with JACK or alsa about how to properly configure multiple devices..
<holstein> rhizo: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> but, i feel like you should lead with "im trying to configure 3 cards".. you have a lot of variables going on...
<rhizo> ok thanks for the hints
<rhizo> I check this with one network card, too...I doubt it isnt working either
<rhizo> in the bad slot I mean
<holstein> rhizo: dont assume its a bad slot
<holstein> rhizo: i think testing with a known good networking card would be a good test..
<rhizo> no, it's only my fuzzy english
<holstein> something that works in the other "known good" slot
<holstein> rhizo: i think you are on the correct path here.. to figuring out what is up
<rhizo> hehe
<rhizo> hm, I could try with ubuntu 32 bit also... the guy on the internet had also 64bit system
<holstein> rhizo: that wont hurt.. the live CD should be enough to test that..
<rhizo> while the downloads are coming in, I'll fetch some discs out of a local store before it is too late to buy them...
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-07
<delt> Hello
<delt> I
<delt> oops
<delt> I'm hearing my sound card's line-in even if "system -> system" is disconnected in the alsa "connect" window
<delt> s/alsa/qjackctl/
<letstrythis> since above 12.4 is low latency? how/where do i adjust these properties to tune my ubuntu to my needs?
<delt> and the line-in is heard even if the sound card's "master" is set to zero....???????
<letstrythis> i had this on an onboard card
<letstrythis> turned out it was a known issue wen it got too hot o.0
<letstrythis> and was also open to cross talk
<letstrythis> ew
<letstrythis> delt: another time it was someone remote expploiting me and it was feedback o.0
<letstrythis> your volume on the device going in doesn't need to be high either
<letstrythis> too much and the sound will bleed out of the wires
<letstrythis> into other devices and even be audible
<letstrythis> you end up hearing it when muted and could risk damage if this is the case
<zequence> delt: Sure it is from the same device you have started jack with, or is it a card that pulseaudio controls
<zequence> delt: There's always a logical exlanation to that sort of thing
<wachin> Please help my, I install UbuntuStudio 14.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1750 and I found dbus-daemon usage 2,5GB memory RAM, my PC very slow
<wachin> UbuntuStudio x86
<wachin> my Laptop only have 4GB RAM
<zequence> wachin: Report a bug. In a terminal, do: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<zequence> replace <packagename> with the package you think is erroring
<wachin> ok
<zequence> wachin: I believe the package is called dbus
<wachin> ohhh
<wachin> I go to restart
<wachin> Hi to All on UbuntuStudio 14.04 Wine 1.6.2 have missing the App menu https://www.dropbox.com/s/eqks91qqw2olfvj/wine1.6.2-not-have-menu-app.png
<wachin> Some of Yours know how to solve this
<delt> i believe the "black screen on laptop close" bug is a bug in xfce, since it also occurs in linux mint xfce edition.
<OvenWerk1> delt: with regards to input sound going through when disconnected. Most audio interfaces have a monitoring circuit that bypasses the computer and _can_ route audio directly to the output. An alsa mixer app like alsamixer in a terminal or qasmixer for a gui may show this up. Any input that shows up in the outputs is a monitor control... except mic boost.
<OvenWerk1> Of course if you have a multi-track interface like a delta44/66/1010 or RME or echo or any fire wire IF, then you should use the mixer that goes with the hardware.
<delt> OvenWerk1: thanks for the info, will check this out in a few minutes.
<delt> OvenWerk1: thanks, i found such a control, but it doesn't affect the audible line-in :(
<delt> oven: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/volumecontrol-linein.png
<delt> OvenWerk1: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/volumecontrol-linein.png
<delt> oops
<delt> even if i select another input source for both "capture" items, i can still hear the line-in.
<delt> however the line-in volume DOES affect how loud i hear the line-in
<OvenWerk1> delt: Might have something to do with "jack switching".
<OvenWerk1> (not to be confused with jackd(bus))
<OvenWerk1> Some jacks are used for more than one function and so they have more than one signal there.
<OvenWerk1> At least for an internal card
<OvenWerk1> plugging and unplugging may make a difference
<OvenWerk1> Also, is mic boost turned off? The boost is only for mics but at least on my netbook also affects line in
<OvenWerk1> Quite honestly, I never use internal audio for recording. (by internal I mean on the MB)
<delt> unplugged and plugged again, no difference. also mic boost is off.
<OvenWerk1> The internal audio generally has quite good output quality, but not so good input quality
<delt> hey, that's an idea... is there a way to route the external sound card's line-in to the main out?
<delt> s/external/pci/
<OvenWerk1> delt: under media playback there is a "HDAJackretask" that may (or not) help
<OvenWerk1> you can use one card for in and another for out.
<OvenWerk1> Both jackd and pulse will allow this.
<OvenWerk1> delt: Just got to looking at the screeshot you posted. You are showing the inputs/capture screen. The monitor controls are on the playback screen.
<OvenWerk1> The way these are connected are kind of funny, but capture can be off and mute but if linein monitor is up, then linein is routed to lineout.
<delt> ok, i lowered the linein on the playback tab, now i don't hear my line-in anymore. BUT connecting "system" to "system" in qjackctl -> audio i don't hear it either.
<OvenWerk1> Ga!!
<delt> and also renoise records only silence
<OvenWerk1> So that is no solution then.
<delt> ah, NOW i got it!
<delt> the capture level was still at minimum. now everything is working the way it should :D
<OvenWerk1> Cool.
<OvenWerk1> Getting to know your alsa mixer is very useful
<delt> [pts/16][root@phobos]:~# alsactl store
<delt> :D
<delt> yeah, getting to know how the audio card too
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-08
<delt> 19:01 < OvenWerk1> delt: under media playback there is a "HDAJackretask" that may (or not) help
<delt> were you talking about the mixer app?
<delt> ah i see, alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<delt> hmm, i don't see the menu entry under "media playback", but: alsa-tools-gui is already the newest version.
<delt> though i do have the "hdajackretask" binary installed
<OvenWerk1> I don't know why it wouldn't be there. I don't think I installed it, so it was on the ISO.
<OvenWerk1> (14.04)
<OvenWerk1> Mine won't run as the internal sound is turned off in bios... Cause I have such a high opinion of it :)
<delt> hehe -) what sound card are you using?
<OvenWerk1> I have a delta66 for audio and an old ensoniq audiopci for midi.
<OvenWerk1> They are not the best, but better than the internal. I can get much lower latency too.
<delt> I'm using the internal hda of my mobo, which i find actually quite decent, and a good old SB live for midi input (db15 connector) / spare audio stuff.
<OvenWerk1> The output from the internals is generally very good. I have had too much problem with the inputs to use them. Often one or other channel will be noisy for no reason.
<OvenWerk1> Also, the delta has standard level inputs and outputs that work with the mic preamps and mixer.
<delt> nice.
<delt> reading the documentation of hda-jack-retask
<delt> also nice. =)
<delt> just wondering why do most onboard sound cards only have one line-out jack (stereo) if they support, say, up to 7.1 surround?
<OvenWerk1> Most newer ones also have more on headers on the MB.
<OvenWerk1> But a lot expect you to use the digital video out that some of them have
<OvenWerk1> HDV or whatever connector
<delt> ah, so in most "analog" cases, you need to buy/make a module that has "jumper" type connectors on one side and audio jacks on the other...?
<OvenWerk1> Something like that. I think you can get ready made ones too.
<delt> *fishes out motherboard manual*
<OvenWerk1> Often you can use the line in as an output and the front line out as another
<OvenWerk1> Thats 6, not sure where the other two are :)
<delt> ah, i see my motherboard has a 10-pin connector (5x2 pins, one absent and one NC) for HDA and a similar one for AC97
<delt> though hdajackretask shows pin ID's up to 0x1F, which is higher than 10
<OvenWerk1> Some of those may belong to the rear panel
<delt> oh duh, that counts the connectors on the rear panel
<delt> ebay:  0 results found for hda front panel
<OvenWerk1> The nice thing about the header is that you can build a panel/BOB with real connecters on it instead of tiny little jacks.
<OvenWerk1> Most of those come with the case.
<OvenWerk1> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/front-panel-audio-cable
<OvenWerk1> Ya, I know missing lots :)
<delt> if i can find one with 4 USB ports as well, for a reasonable price i'd probably buy it.
<delt> normally those red 1/4" (mic) are physically stereo jacks, right?
<OvenWerk1> On HDA they are and detect a stereo plug plugged in if set right
<delt> that's part of the official specs?
<delt> hello cfhowlett
<OvenWerk1> I think so. It is kind of a long document... I have looked through, but read it all. :)
<OvenWerk1> that shold be not...
<OvenWerk1> But plug detect is one of the HDA features that has to be turned off if you plug AC97 plugs into the MB
<cfhowlett> delt greetings
<OvenWerk1> The idea is to be able to have more than one use for all audio jacks.
<OvenWerk1> In theory you need 4 jacks for 7.1 sound. So three on the back and two on the front leaves one left over for a mic.
<delt> ah i see.
<delt> who needs 7.1 anyway :D
<OvenWerk1> If I can mix good stereo I will be happy
<delt> for me even 5.1 is kind of overkill. + i mostly use headphones which are 2.0 anyway.
<delt> CD's are stereo. afaik there's no way to store surround sound on a standard audio cd
<OvenWerk1> There are ... or were 4 chanel headphones at one time.
<delt> yeah, sony designed that weird kind of connector
<delt> like, 10 years ago
<OvenWerk1> Anyway, I should go eat.
<OvenWerk1> (supper here)
<delt> bon app/tit
<delt> uh... appétit
<delt> damn...why do all front panels on ebay only have 2 audio jacks :( ??
<holstein> delt: stereo.. its what most need
<holstein> delt: you'll need to search the "pro audio" section for things with more inputs
<letstrythis> so what happend to cpushare" and can i still use it to do what it was meant to be used for?
<letstrythis> cpushare.com doesn't load
<cfhowlett> letstrythis http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/cpushare.com.html
<letstrythis> lol ty
<delt> holstein: yeah, us musicians are happy with stereo... but i thought masses of consumers were into 5.1 surround if not 7.1 these days....?
<rhizo> Hi folks
<delt> hello
<delt> i just installed 14.04 on my laptop, now i'm getting the "screen goes black" bug when i close the lid.
<delt> fortunately i mapped a key to "xrandr --auto" but how do i fix this?
<delt> i created a /etc/acpi/lid.sh but it doesn't get executed on lid open/close :/
<delt> and even if it did, it can't open the :0 display
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-09
<ridethespiral> Anyone here might be able to give me some advice with jack? #jack is pretty dead right now
<ubuntu-studio> are you online/
<eagles0513875> humm timo isnt in here is he
<kutalion> Hello, I wonder if I could receive quick answer about a question of installing that I have here. So if I download the DVD iso of Ubuntu Studio could I install only one part of that software (as I am not interested in either video nor photo editing only audio stuff). I usually do this by ubuntu mini iso but this requires wired connection which I don't have right now.
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to find out whether I can use the USB port of a Yamaha YDP S51 piano as a generic midi device on Linux?
<brian> any body here
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-10
<holstein> delt: those are outputs.. and not for proaudio, regardless
<holstein> the impedance is for consumer audio equipment..
<holstein> delt: personally, i avoid gear that doesnt have balanced connections.. im not saying you cant get "good" sound without a balance connection, but, a piece of gear with connections like that is trying to address a certain work flow
<Guest68684> some musician here ?
<Unit193> What's the question?
<holstein> yes..
 * holstein is a musician.. what do you need Guest68684 ?
<Guest68684> well i have a nano 2 keys midi controller but only works with lmms no ardour, rosegarden or Qtractor , i have ubuntu studio 14
<holstein> Guest68684: routing, likely
<holstein> Guest68684: if it works with anything, then, it works with the system
<Guest68684> i routed but no way
<holstein> Guest68684: you do *not* need a musician for this question
<holstein> Guest68684: you need someone familiar with MIDI
<holstein> Guest68684: you routed in JACK? how, precisely?
<Guest68684> i'm a por musician very known  i know midi since it appears
<Guest68684> yes
<holstein> Guest68684: sure.. but this is *not* the same as the MIDI you and i have used
<Guest68684> i think it the controller because drivers
<holstein> Guest68684: no
<holstein> Guest68684: if it were "controller because of drivers" it wouldnt work
<holstein> Guest68684: you state it is working.. correct?
<Guest68684> yes
<Guest68684> nano works very well in wine
<holstein> Guest68684: ok.. then, *how* are you routing? with JACK?
<Guest68684> q software
<holstein> Guest68684: q software?
<Guest68684> qjack
<holstein> correct... you are routing in JACK? JACK is running?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<Guest68684> yes but messages always very weird and diferents
<holstein> Guest68684: ^ have you read that?
<holstein> Guest68684: what messages?
<Guest68684> yes
<holstein> Guest68684: from where?
<holstein> Guest68684: so, are yuo running jack?
<Guest68684> i post my problem there too
<holstein> Guest68684: where?
<Guest68684> many of them are diferents
<holstein> Guest68684: the link i gave is a wiki page with information.. you dont post there
<holstein> Guest68684: them what?
<Guest68684> in LMMS nano works very well using jack instead of alsa
<holstein> Guest68684: sure.. when you are running JACK, you need to configure applications to use JACK
<Guest68684> in qtractor i used fluidsynth sf2 but also do not conect keyboard
<holstein> Guest68684: ok.. *dont* do that
<holstein> Guest68684: you have too many variables
<holstein> Guest68684: please do the following
<holstein> 1. see that JACK is running..
<holstein> 2. open yoshimi
<holstein> 3. use the virtual keyboard in the menu to insure that yoshimi is making sound, and routed properly for audio connections in JACK
<Guest68684> ok
<Guest68684> yoshimi do not open
<holstein> 4. *then* move on to the midi connection of the nano to the application yoshimi *after* you have sound
<Guest68684> ok
<holstein> you may need to use a2jmidid to make the nano connect to yoshimi in the same tab in JACK.. *this* step can be why you are unable to make the connectsion
<holstein> connections*
<holstein> Guest68684: "yoshimi do not open" is not a question
<Guest68684> a2jmidid i have to install it?
<holstein> Guest68684: you'll need to install it if you dont have it.. you dont "have to" do *anything*..
<Guest68684> i tell you i try to open yoshimi, and it doesn't open
<holstein> Guest68684: sure.. thats *still* not a question, though
<holstein> Guest68684: you can try "zynaddsubfx"
<Guest68684> ok
<Guest68684> thanks i will do your advice see you
<holstein> well.. that happened
<delt> Hello
<delt> My laptop screen shuts itself off when i close the laptop lid, and there's no way to get it back on except to change console, or reboot
<delt> even xrandr --auto, or xset dpms force on don't do it
<zequence> delt: There was a post about that on the mail list. Seems like installing pm-utils solves it
<zequence> We haven't yet had a chance to test it and fix it. Should be fixed within a month or less.
<delt> zequence: using the nouveau drivers, pm-utils doesn't fix it :(
<delt> (installed it, logged out and back in)
<delt> now testing with the propriertary nvidia driver
<delt> zequence: also doesn't work with the proprietary nvidia driver
<zequence> delt: I will be taking a look at that, once I have time. If you happen to find a solution before I do, please let me know. I would appreciate it
<delt> zequence: looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/248967/laptop-screen-stays-blank-after-lid-is-reopened
<delt> zequence: i followed the instructions there, and the .sh file indeed gets called when opening/closing the lid, but there's no way for my laptop to reactivate the screen from /proc
<delt> /proc, /sys, and /dev contain very little useful entries matching "lcd" :(
<delt> zequence: tried this, failed --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<delt> zequence: booting with acpi=off fixes the problem, but disables some needed/useful stuff...
<delt> zequence: for now i kludged it with a script that switches VT and back when the laptop lid is open....hideous, but (usually) works :/
<zequence> delt: Thanks for the info. Might take me a couple of days before I get to that. If I find a neater solution, I'll ping you.
<rhizo> Hi folks
<delt> Hello
<delt> bug: desktop settings shows only a blue square in the list of background wallpapers
<zequence> delt: Was it always like that?
<zequence> delt: Which release? How did you install it?
<delt> zequence: fresh install on this machine, installed from dvd
<delt> (laptop)
<zequence> delt: trusty?
<delt> yeah, 14.04
<delt> let me check on the desktop if it "became" like this as well with some updates
<delt> nope... though the weird little blue square appears for about half a second while the thumbnails of images load
<delt> let's see if i change the directory...
<zequence> delt: I have that too, before the wallpapers load
<delt> zequence: on the laptop, it stays stuck with the little blue square
<zequence> delt: what is the folder set on?
<delt> both before (default directory from fresh install) and after i changed it to a directory with a bunch of backgrounds
<zequence> It should say "ubuntustudio"
<delt> yeah that's what it was on by default
<zequence> and the path should be /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio
<delt> oh btw there's no easy way to just click and go back to default
<zequence> delt: That's unfortunately not on our table. That is XFCE development :)
<delt> oh, yeah
<delt> anyway i set it back to the default, and the little blue square is gone, though i still have an empty list.
<delt> close the window, reopen it, the square is back.
<delt> zequence: for me it's not a big deal since i use wallch to switch wallpapers randomly -)
<delt> but for my parents, this needs to be user-friendly and without too much bugs...
<delt> s/much/many/
<zequence> delt: Are you in a Ubuntu Studio or a XFCE session?
<zequence> delt: logout, and make sure
<delt> ubuntu studio
<delt> making sure, 2sec
<delt> yep, ubuntu studio session
<zequence> delt: the file that controls the path to wallpapers is /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<zequence> delt: Could be you overriden that path in user settings
<zequence> delt: have a look in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<delt> /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<delt> uh
<delt> i mean http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/xfce4-desktop.xml
<zequence> delt: If the file I posted last does not have the correct path to wallpapers - /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio, then delete it
<zequence> delt: check the file in user settings, since that is the only one that should change easily
<delt> zequence: does wallch futz around with that file to change desktop wallpapers?
<delt> zequence: anyway the problem was present before i installed wallch (which i just did a few minutes ago)
<delt> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/xfce4-desktop.xml
<zequence> delt: Actually, that is probably not it, now that I look closer
<delt> oops, that second link was meant to be http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/user-xfce4-desktop.xml
<delt> that's the one in my ~
<delt> the first one was the one in /etc
<zequence> delt: Could be we are missing a possible setting
<delt> just removed it, and re-ran the desktop settings, still same bug
<zequence> delt: If you select a wallpaper in /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio/, it should become default
<delt> in wallch?
<delt> i can't select individual files in the desktop settings
<zequence> delt: No, in the xfce desktop settings
<zequence> delt: Set the folder /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio, then you will be able to select any wp in there
<zequence> when you close desktop settings, and open again, you will see the same wp selection
<delt> nope... the list is still empty
<delt> (no blue square this time)
<zequence> delt: Sure you got the right path? /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio
<zequence> delt: Sure you got the right path? /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio/
<delt> yep, typed it in the gtk selector window
<delt> (with tab completion)
<delt> :)
<delt> let's try clicking my way to it
<delt> nope.. blue square
<zequence> delt: Well, if I change wp to something in another folder, that folder will be default next time
<delt> anyway, if it works for you then it will probably work fine on another laptop
<delt> in other news... how do i use a magnet link from firefox to a program (rtorrent) that's running on another machine?
<zequence> delt: That would not be typically Ubuntu Studio specific, but I guess you copy the magnet link to your clipboard
<zequence> or, you specify a path to a program that is launchpable from the system you are on
<delt> hahaha "ubuntu is an ancient african word translating to: cannot configure debian"
<zequence> good one
<zequence> sleepy time
<delt> where from?
<delt> <--- montreal, canada
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-11
<delt> zequence: i rebooted and the problem with the wallpaper selector fixed itself.
<zequence> delt: Sweden
<zequence> Gothenburg, Sweden
<kunal> help fellas laptop touchpad scrolling is not working
<kunal> it was working fine in live session and during post installation pre update phase
<kunal> is anybody out there
<kunal> facing same problem
<kunal> i am using 14.04 LTS
<OvenWerk1> delt: good to here about the the BG being fixed. I have often in the past (though not with 14.04 in my case) found that some things are odd after the first boot that are corrected by a second boot. Also, it is good to reboot after software updates, though again, I rarely do.
<rhizo> Aloha
<OvenWerk1> g'morning
<ubuntu-studio> Hi all. Does anyone know if unbuntustudio's kernel is optimized for video editing?
<ubuntu-studio> I'm currently comparing ubuntustudio 14 xfce and Linux Mint 16 xfce, but see no difference when using openshot or kdenlive with HD-videos.
<lehthanis> heya, I have an audio/video question...
<lehthanis> I'm trying to capture video with vlc.
<lehthanis> it works...but I also want to record the audio in audacity...
<lehthanis> I seem to be unable to do both by default...whichever of the two apps I start first grabs control of the audio and won't let the other receive it...is there a way to change that behaviour?
<zequence> lehthanis: Why record the audio with another program? Just strip the audio from the video file once you're done
<lehthanis> what's the easiest way to do that?
<zequence> I don't do much of that, but I think you can do that in vlc even
<lehthanis> ok...I'll fool around with that.  Would probably be easier for the guy-in-the-box...
<lehthanis> so, I tried to use vlc to do convert/save and it appears to do it, but I end up with a sound file that is gibberish and it takes the full length of the playback to do it.  That's not really practical for what we're doing...
<lehthanis> any other suggestions?
<zequence> lehthanis: Not an awful lot of video editors hang out here usually, but you could google on what applications can do what you need, and check out their forums for help
<lehthanis> yeah I just did a successful convert with winff
<zequence> lehthanis: You could also try to import audio with something like audacity, even if it's a video file, but it will depend on which format it is
<zequence> lehthanis: A quick search got me this http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/importing_audio.html
<lehthanis> oh man, that worked! I never thought of that!\
<lehthanis> That's even easier
<lehthanis> well, I'm out of here, looks like I'm all set, thanks!!!
<OvenWerk1> aleb: probably the two most used workflows for video might be some one who videos events such as weddings and prints them to DVDs and someone who makes videos to upload to youtube... like instructionals.
<ridethespiral> anyone here running 14.04?
<OvenWerk1> yes
<ridethespiral> Any problems from the start? I'm having issues with videos / playing music
<OvenWerk1> ridethespiral: I can't think of any problems
<OvenWerk1> I have two sound cards, so make sure that pulse points at the one I use, And make sure the level is up on it becasue it is an odd card and pulse doesn't know how to do that... but those are not unique to 14.04 (or Ubuntu even)
<ridethespiral> I had no issues with 12.04 but from with 14.04, videos wouldn't play and couldn't open audacious to play files. Pulseaudio volume control says "establishing connection to pulseaudio. please wait"
<ridethespiral> Then out of the blue the video would start playing and audacious would play the file I tried opening
<ridethespiral> then the videos stopped working...
<ridethespiral> At one point pulseaudio volume control was working so I set up my recording interface as default device and it was working
<OvenWerk1> So they are using alsa direct it sounds like
<OvenWerk1> What kind of audio device are you using?
<OvenWerk1> (USB, internal, PCI, etc)
<ridethespiral> USB
<OvenWerk1> Is there also one on the mother board?
<ridethespiral> yes.
<ridethespiral> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=08e1ecdf932b8434e24a83bdc98ba4fc28040b93
<OvenWerk1> Two on the MB... at least. But as long as there is one pulse should start ok and alsa should be loaded which looks to be happening.
<OvenWerk1> Which one are you using for your desktop audio out.
<ridethespiral> I have no idea lol
<ridethespiral> ohh you mean card.. RME babyface
<ridethespiral> afaik...
<OvenWerk1> Which one do you have the speakers connected to.
<ridethespiral> I'm using the babyface for audio out
<OvenWerk1> if you open pulseaudio's controller... the last tab is configuration.
<OvenWerk1> turn off the cards you are not using.
<ridethespiral> Pulseaudio volume control won't connect to pulseaudio
<ridethespiral> I'm not trying to play anything, browsers are closed etc
<OvenWerk1> on the sound icon there is a sound settings, That one?
<ridethespiral> correct
<OvenWerk1> Have you done anything with jack at all?
<OvenWerk1> In a terminal try killall -9 jackd
<ridethespiral> I opened it and connected it to see if my xruns improved from the upgrade
<ridethespiral> ok one moment
<ridethespiral> no process found
<OvenWerk1> try jack_control stop
<OvenWerk1> Not that these things should stop pulse from trying to run
<ridethespiral> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.99:/org/jackaudio/Controller: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<OvenWerk1> OK, maybe try killall -9 jackdbus
<ridethespiral> Alright. Still getting that establishing connection to pulseaudio message
<OvenWerk1> close that window and try just typing pulseaudio in the terminal.
<OvenWerk1> I think it will log errors to that window
<ridethespiral> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<ridethespiral> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<OvenWerk1> That sounds like dbus errors.
<OvenWerk1> Have you rebooted since the first install?
<ridethespiral> multiple times
<OvenWerk1> dbus communication seems to be not working, I am not sure where to go from there.
<OvenWerk1> The session should have been started from dbus so that everything uses the same instance of dbus.
<OvenWerk1> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ridethespiral> I appreciate trying to help :)
<ridethespiral> ubuntustudio
<OvenWerk1> Just making sure :) I think there is an xfce session available.
<OvenWerk1> ps x should show a dbus process running
<ridethespiral> no output from echo $XFCE_SESSION
<ridethespiral> and what do you mean ps x?
<OvenWerk1> ps x in the terminal will show running processes
<OvenWerk1> dbus will be off the screen, so use shift page up to go up.
<ridethespiral>  1558 ?        Ss     0:00 dbus-daemon --fork --session --address=unix:abstract=
<OvenWerk1> Ya, things have changed since I last looked at it all, we are using upstart to start the session now.
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-04
<UncleJed> zequency, thank you. To make sure I understand, anything I changed in /etc I would need to reverse manually?
<UncleJed> oops...that's Zequence
<UncleJed> I'm thinking it's actually possible that the only changes I really need to make are in /etc...so maybe I'll just try to find all the things I changed before I do the nuclear option then.
<UncleJed> Howdy all - I'm back. Just did a complete reinstall of studio and starting from scratch. Thanks to all who have already given me some help. So here's my problem. I'm pretty new to linux and all the audio tools associated with Studio....so bear with me. :)
<UncleJed> However I have had some experience as I've gotten the problem partially fixed, but also ended up causing other problems in the process....hence the reason for wiping and rebuilding...
<UncleJed> so here's the issue. Ardour does not see my m-audio fasttrack pro...jackctl sees it just fine. I can even play videos from firefox and other apps just fine through it....but ardour doesn't recognize it.
<sunstar> whats qjackctl say?
<UncleJed> I found a walkthrough that actually got it working for me a while back - but the walkthrough was actually written for an RT kernel and while ardour was indeed able to hear the m-audio box by following it, it also caused sound from other software sources to freeze. In fact I could not hear any audio from them at all. Video would freeze up. Once I stopped the jack server, videos would play, but the sound was terrible. So I decided
<UncleJed>  I needed both - i need ardour to work with my box and videos, etc...
<UncleJed> ...perusing the messages...
<UncleJed> sunstar, there are a slew of messages. anything in particular I should look for?
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: Unknown destination port in attempted (dis)connection src_name [ardour:auditioner/midi_out 1] dst_name [ardour:Midiaudition]
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: JackGraphManager::Connect already connected port_src = 17 port_dst = 3
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: JackGraphManager::Connect already connected port_src = 18 port_dst = 4
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: JackGraphManager::Connect already connected port_src = 1 port_dst = 15
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: JackGraphManager::Connect already connected port_src = 31 port_dst = 3
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: ERROR: JackGraphManager::Connect already connected port_src = 32 port_dst = 4
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: Connecting 'ardour:master/audio_out 1' to 'system:playback_1'
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:30:04 2015: Connecting 'ardour:master/audio_out 2' to 'system:playback_2'
<UncleJed> or
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:48:55 2015: Connecting 'ardour:MIDI 1/audio_out 1' to 'ardour:master/audio_in 1'
<UncleJed> Sun May  3 22:48:55 2015: Connecting 'ardour:MIDI 1/audio_out 2' to 'ardour:master/audio_in 2'
<UncleJed> 22:49:50.856 XRUN callback (1).
<UncleJed> (qjackctl:2211): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<UncleJed> (qjackctl:2211): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<UncleJed> 22:51:10.083 XRUN callback (2).
<UncleJed> (qjackctl:2211): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<UncleJed> (qjackctl:2211): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<UncleJed> The walkthrough I followed did a series of things - one of which was changing port priorities or something like that I think. I can provide a link.
<studio-user025> hello
<studio-user025> someone care to answer  some questions for me about the new 15.04 release?
<studio-user025> uh oh
<cutenazi> :(
<ricnix> Hello... Im new to linux.. is this a help group?
<ricnix> Im learning about Jack and came up with a temp file error.. Looking at the partitons is seams I may have more then one install... Is there a quick way to fix this?  If I start over what should I do first?
<madcute> hey
<ricnix> hello
<madcute> just got 15.04 up on this HP  stream 11
<madcute> SO much better than 14
<argo_> 27272727
<argo_> done
<mark__> hey guys, hope someone can help with this, I have set up ubuntu studio on a chroot and I'm having trouble configuring the usb audio in  with jack as I want to record
<mark__> i can see it in the alsa connections - am i meant to connect it to the midi through?
<zequence> mark__: The alsa tab is only for midi
<zequence> alsa midi, in fact. The midi tab is for jack midi
<zequence> Under Audio, usually the device is called "system"
<mark__> so how do i get the usb in talking to ardour then?
<zequence> mark__: Make sure to start jack first, then ardour
<mark__> done
<zequence> You can make connections between your audio card in either qjackctl or from within ardour
<mathwerk> morning
<george2002> Hello, alguien hispano?
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-05
<UncleJed> In case anyone had read my earlier question, I'm currently reading through this thread to see if any of it helps. The original post about his issues is exactly what i'm looking at now. http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11016
<UncleJed> I mean..it's the exact issue I'm facing - hardware and all.
<holstein> UncleJed: you shouldnt need to 'change priorities' any more
<holstein> UncleJed: what are you trying to do? exactly?
<UncleJed> holstein - ok. I'm toying with just the front-end GUI setting first and will see if that works.
<holstein> i suggest you do as follows.. unplug the audiobox, and get jack running on the internal audio device
<holstein> you can use the live iso to isolate your current install and any "tweaks" you may have done that may be causing you issue
<holstein> i suggest you get used to starting jack there on the internal audio device, and loading a few simple apps, and making sounds.. such as, yoshimi, or a simple audio player, such as audacious
<UncleJed> I have actually reimaged everything from scratch yesterday. so I'm at base level right now.
<holstein> be sure you are making the connections in jack, and routing.. i use qjackctl.. the "connect" tab there is where i make the routing happend
<holstein> *after* you are comfortable using jack, with the internal audio device, i suggest doing as follows
<holstein> first, consider disabling the internal audio device, so that you only have *one* device. know that, between boots, the labels in jack/alsa can and likely will change
<holstein> so, you can have jack runinng perfectly, reboot, and assume the labels stay the same, but actually experience that error you linked, since the device is not present
<holstein> if you want to keep both, and go between, you can, just know that that can happen
<UncleJed> ok
<holstein> i would simply try and see the USB audio device in the terminal under lsusb.. that means the device is present
<holstein> i would remove *any* and *all* usb hubs in the chain.. i would make sure i am on a "known good" usb port.. one that a USB stick mounts in and works
<holstein> i would then in the terminal use "aplay -l" and "arecord -l".. this will tell me, *if* i see the device there, that alsa is "seeing" it
<UncleJed> ok - jack definitely sees it...it's just getting it to ardour that has been the problem. I can hear playback audio just fine through it.
<holstein> UncleJed: it wont be
<UncleJed> ah...ok
<holstein> UncleJed: ardour uses *anything* connected, and configured properly with jack
<holstein> UncleJed: you'll notice that i have literally filled the screen with "tips" and suggestions, which should take a lot of time to get to, but, none of them *yet* suggest using or opening ardour
<UncleJed> right...lol...gotcha
<holstein> anyways..
<holstein> i would then use the GUI, qjackctl.. i open the
<holstein> "setup" tab...
<holstein> im looking under the "interface" drop down.. i will literally try *all* of those options there, if i dont know what is what
<holstein> i will note that i cant likely trust any of those labels there.. you may see it read something like "generic USB device" or, who knows
<holstein> thats another reason why, i like to remove or disable the internal audio device, so there is just the one options
<holstein> option*
<holstein> i then, simply try and start jack, with the same relaxed, default settings i had that worked with the internal audio device earlier
<holstein> i then dont have to wonder "do i need a special kernel?" or "some settings for priorities need be made?".. i *know* jack worked, and the variable i changed is the audio device
<holstein> if jack doesnt start there, i will typically open a terminal, and i will run "gksudo qjackctl".. i then try starting jack..
<holstein> i dont want to, intend to, or suggest using jack as root long-term.. but, i can see if jack starts as root, then its likely a simple user permission issue
<holstein> if jack starts, then i do as before, and open a simple audio application such as yoshimi, or a simple audio player such as audacious.. i use the same application that i know worked before, that i know how to route and configure
<holstein> *then*, i'll move on to ardour.. after know how to start and run jack.. and route..
<holstein> i'll open ardour, and import some audio to a track, and get playback working. then, i'll make a new audio track and route into the track from one of my line on the interface..mic or guitar or whatever
<holstein> UncleJed: you shouldnt need any steps anymore with ubuntustudio 15.04.. or 14.04, for that matter.. not for nice , or priorities.. or permissions.. etc
<UncleJed> holstein - thank you so much for your help! I truly appreciate your time!
<holstein> you dont need an RT kernel to use it.. though, you may prefer one.. i suggest using it "as-is" first, and more to an rt kernel as needed.. which is for realtime effects processing, and live software synths
<holstein> UncleJed: if you come here, and its completely dead, which happens... try #opensourcemusicians ..also, #ardour is helpful..
<UncleJed> I don't think I need RT right now either. I'm all for working with "as is" as much as possible! Great for noobs. :)
<holstein> well, you either need lower latency, or not
<UncleJed> Ok - thanks again! I will start working on your steps later tonight.
<holstein> it wont really relate to skill, so much
<holstein> i personally work at quite a higher latency when mixing, since, i dont need to push the machine for lower latency
<holstein> lower latency doesnt sound better, or different.. or imply a level of quality
<holstein> its just that.. if you need realtime audio effects, as in, playing live with a guitar, and you want to add distortion etc from rakarrack, or whatever.. you'll need/want around 8ms latency, likely
<holstein> same with live synths.. playing a midi keyboard as a live instrument
<holstein> if you are not doing those things, then, you dont need it
<UncleJed> i'm trying it because I was first trying sonar LE on a windows machine and kept getting delays between playback and live recording....was annoying.
<holstein> you likely are using the computer to monitor
<holstein> dont do that
<UncleJed> that was my problem i'm sure
<holstein> if you dont need to, just monitor live, and track
<holstein> then, when you play back, you are playing back
<UncleJed> ok - gotta run for now. thanks again!
<holstein> you play live, thats happening live.. my interface has a mix knob that allows me to mix in live sound
<holstein> sure.. good luck, UncleJed .. cheers
<jarnos> Is it ok to use general kernels with ubuntu studio? What differences might I notice, if I did?
<zequence> jarnos: linux-lowlatency is more or less a general kernel
<zequence> The difference is in latency
<zequence> Only important for live audio processig
<zequence> linux-lowlatency might use more battery power
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is not suitable for server environments, as it has a larger throughput
<zequence> Smaller, I mean
<sunstar> good to know
<jarnos>  zequence thanks for the info
<aloiece>   My brightness adjust keys work on recovery mode, but not in normal boot. I'm using nouveau graphic drivers
<aloiece> It would be great if someone could send me in the right direction
<aloiece> last time I asked, I was using kernel 3.13, someone told me this should b fixed in newer kernels
<aloiece>   My brightness adjust keys work on recovery mode, but not in normal boot. I'm using nouveau graphic drivers
<aloiece> It would be great if someone could send me in the right direction
<aloiece> last time I asked, I was using kernel 3.13, someone told me this should b fixed in newer kernels
<robinflorian> jj
<Unit193> gg
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-06
<mathwerk> hello
<krisux> buenos dias
<sunstar> hi
<keytarman> Hello there
<keytarman> I wonder if anyone could please give me an advise on my wineasio
<keytarman> Did anyone  here have an experience  with it?
<keytarman> I have managed to install it on my ubuntu-studio 14 , it finally appeared under the ASIO list in both Reaper and Ableton 9, running on play on linux. Both are 32bit. qjackctl seems to be running and returns no errors.
<keytarman> However when I press play nothing happens, the cursor is not moving (yet the play button turns green(
<keytarman> I am on Focusrite scarlett 2i2 usb soundcard if that helps
<zequence> keytarman: Don't see many people who use that here. Try #opensourcemusicians
<keytarman> Thanks, I will try to ask there!
<LinuxManDan> Has anyone tried the development version of Kazam (1.5.3) and is able to broadcast to youtube live?  It starts then quits when I try.
<LinuxManDan> Has anyone tried the development version of Kazam (1.5.3)?
<LinuxManDan> I'm tryin to see if anyone is able to live stream to youtube live.  So far It starts and then stops (the stream).
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-07
<raypulver> hey fellas. why is ubuntu studio its own distribution? can I make a studio set up on Linux that interfaces with my keyboard on regular Ubuntu server using PulseAudio and jack and stuff
<OvenWerks> raypulver: yes.
<OvenWerks> raypulver: ubuntustudio, is ubuntu with extra packages, a lowlatency kernel and a few tweaks to allow the sw to use that lowlatency kernel.
<OvenWerks> raypulver: I have used ubuntuserver and or mini.iso to make an audio machine that is ssh login only. I would suggest using screen as the session manager in that case so that the same instance of dbus is shared by all terminals. It is not the only way, but the easiest.
<OvenWerks> raypulver: I have also put the ubuntustudio metas on xubuntu, kubuntu and lubuntu. I have not tried the vanilla ubuntu because my machine was not fast enough when I was trying it out, but I have talked to others who have made that work too.
<holstein> raypulver: you can also simply try the ubuntustuduio installer live, without changing anything about your current install, and see what the actual tools, such as jack/ardour, lowlatency kernel, factually do on your actual hardware
<holstein> see what you need, and if it works, and decide what you are going to need to install
<OvenWerks> raypulver: I have also used xfce4-panel with ssh -Y to give me a menu for a headless machine on a second machine. There are lots of possibilities, but headless stuff will probably need some learning first.
<raypulver> thanks for the advice
<raypulver> I'll try out the live cd when I get my midi/usb cables
<raypulver> and see what I need
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-08
<Guest61087> I installed a ppa to get a development version of Kazam but when I try to get it, it only shows the stable version.  How can I get it to get the development version?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> Guest61087: i would just be sure you have the ppa added, and the sources updated
<holstein> sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa
<Guest61087> I did that but it isn't showin the updated copy that is in development.
<Guest61087> I even verified in the repositorieslist.
<holstein> Guest61087: sure.. ubuntu isnt doing anything to block them from providing you the development version. let them know you are having issues with the PPA they maintain, and make sure you are referring to it by the correct package name
<Guest61087> Okay thank you,\.
<Guest61087> Actually it does look like I added the wrong one.  My error.
<holstein> they likely have one that is dev.. you can also use ppa-purge to remove the one you added in error..
<Guest61087> Yes.
<Guest61087> Already purged.  Thank you.
<Guest61087> Anyone use Studio on a tablet PC?
<holstein> sort of
<holstein> this is a touch screen.. and i have used ardour/jack on it
<holstein> though, i dont use the touch screen much
<holstein> i dont need a tablet to facilitate anything about the work flow i do in a studio production environment, so, i dont have a traditional tablet
<Guest61087> This is a 2006 HP tablet pc ex win xp.  Lookin for a system for travel and streaming and other stuff.
<Guest61087> Dependin on the screen position it is either a laptop or a tablet.
<holstein> you dont need studio, then
<sunstar> ^
<holstein> i would just get xubuntu, or lubuntu.. it'll have the stock generic kernel, which you will want
<Guest61087> What would you recomend?
<Guest61087> OKay thank you.
<holstein> then, you can add to it whatever you may or may not want from the ubuntu studio packages
<holstein> which, are more for content creation.. not playback of media, in any way
<sunstar> if it isnt a pile of junk go ubuntu otherwise use xubuntu
<Guest61087> Centrino duo 2Ghz 3gb ram
<holstein> i mean, you can do the same in ubuntustudio as ubuntu.. but the goal, out of the box, is not playing media.. its creating media
<Guest61087> 32bit system
<holstein> also, ubuntu mate is a nice option
<Guest61087> Yeah I am interested in gettin into live video streaming
<holstein> sure.. nothing about ubuntustuduio is specific to that
<Guest61087> I will check out the other ubuntu distros.
<Sakrecoer> hi!
<Bernhard_L> Looking for an audioplugin changing, left and right stereo channel automatically. Does anybody know one???
<Bernhard_L> I don't mean surround or autopan.
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-09
<aloiece> can't adjust display brightness. anyone here with advice? macbookpro 6.2 ubuntu studi 15.04
<zequence> aloiece: Try system settings. And, see if you have to use a function button. May be the other way around on Linux.
<aloiece> hmm what exactly shoud i try in system settings?
<zequence> I don't have a XFCE in front of me now, but there should be something in power settings, or somwhere
<zequence> A slider for screen brightness
<aloiece> right, i know that one but it doesn't change anything
<zequence> Then, your hardware may not be supported
<zequence> It's not really a Ubuntu Studio specific thing. The kernel is the same as -generic, only it has a couple of other configs
<zequence> It should be the same on any Ubuntu flavor
<aloiece> i see
<aloiece> so ubuntu main channel or what would you suggest?
<Unit193> pommed or gpomme?
<aloiece> neither because it doesn't change anything
<aloiece> either
<zequence> aloiece: You could try adding nonfree firmware. But, that is just a blind guess
<zequence> Sometimes needed for stuff like touchpads or wifi drivers
<aloiece> yea' doesn't work so well anymore since 13.04. some workarounds needed and also. keyboard backlights don't work when using nvidia drivers for graphics
<aloiece> seems the lcd brightness control is wired to nvidia and the keyboard backlights to intel
<aloiece> but that's just a blind guess
<zequence> ah
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-10
<sachinstudio> hello
<sachinstudio> is there any one to help
<sachinstudio> me about ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !ask | sachinstudio
<ubottu> sachinstudio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sachinstudio> thanks, i am new to it i want to start my websiite devlopment
<sachinstudio> business on my own
<sachinstudio> how much this ubuntu is useful for me
<sachinstudio> ?
<OvenWerks> not enough information to answer.
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, as with any tool; learn to use it and it will be quite useful.
<sachinstudio> website development in PHP, MYSQL, other graphiscs tools are also going to be used in it
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, ... so your question is ....?
<sachinstudio> got it or
<sachinstudio> not
<sachinstudio> ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu can handle everything you've listed.  your machine, your decision.
<sachinstudio> then
<sachinstudio> shall i install only UBUNTU
<sachinstudio> instead of
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, yes
<sachinstudio> UBUNUT STUDIO
<OvenWerks> it doesn't matter that much.
<sachinstudio> it means any distribution is same
<OvenWerks> certainly Studio does not especialy deal with web publishing.
<sachinstudio> ok then which is best
<OvenWerks> I use bluefish for web page creation but there are other web page ide
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, no such thing s "best".  install one ubuntu.  add tools as needed.  learn.  produce.  profit.
<sachinstudio> i am quite untouch development for long time so to begin it how should i go
<sachinstudio> ?
<OvenWerks> If you are used to having a menu then I would suggest that Studio is good, just install the graphics package
<cfhowlett> "untouch"  ??????
<OvenWerks> or you could use xubuntu and add some things you need for what you do.
<zequence> netbeans is not bad for web coding. But, I usually use a simple text editor, like gedit. Though, now I'm running atom for everything.
<sachinstudio> i am not into deelopment for last few years
<zequence> http://atom.io
<sachinstudio> ?
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads         get and read the latest issue.
<sachinstudio> how much time it will take to learn atom
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, it takes as long as it takes ... get started
<sachinstudio> what is there in full circle cfhowlett
<sachinstudio> ?
<cfhowlett> sachinstudio, now you're just being lazy.  download and read.  no hand holding.
<sachinstudio> how much time it will take to learn atom zequence
<sachinstudio> ?
<zequence> For me, one day. For you, I don't know :)
<sachinstudio> ha ha
<sachinstudio> no no
<zequence> It's based on Chromium (Google Chrome)
<sachinstudio> not at all
<sachinstudio> i am not lazy
<sachinstudio> just reentering in the developing world
<sachinstudio> ok
<sachinstudio> so all my freinds i am going to be intouch with all just i installed ubuntu studio
<sachinstudio> it finished i have to restart the machine
<zequence> sachinstudio: Hope you have fun with it :)
<sachinstudio> yep 100% sure
<sachinstudio> hey zequence please give me you mail id i want to send all doubts in one single mail
<sachinstudio> and cfhowlett you also give me mail id
<zequence> sachinstudio: If you would like to email someone, please use our mail list
<sachinstudio> how?
<zequence> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<fruityaddict> spanish?
<Unit193> !es | fruityaddict
<ubottu> fruityaddict: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-09
<studio-user572> Alguien habla o escribe español?
<studio-user572> el control de volumen en ubuntu estudio no aparece, podrian ayudame?
<studio-user572> good bye
<whitman> Hi!
<whitman> Thank you a help, that you give me yesterday.
<whitman> I don't know, what was wrong, but i backup all data, and reinstall the system at 0.
<whitman> Yust i don't understant, the menu is same as in all the two session.
<whitman> Yesterday the menu was same as in 14.04.
<whitman> How can i "change" menu same as 14.04?
<whitman> Ok, bye, see you later.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-10
<AsusROGNoob> Hello. I have an ASUS G46VW Laptop with an Nvidia GTX 660M. I'm trying to connect my two monitors but I can only get one or the other. Or if by some chance they both are on they are just mirroring eachother even though mirroring is off. ANy help is appreciated.
<jwel> someone?
<studio-user400> Has anyone gotten Studio 16.04 working with vmware tools as a guest?  Having some issues -- display not resizing to fit, etc.
<zequence> studio-user400: I would ask on wmware forums, regarding the XFCE desktop environment
<zequence> Not sure what would be the best Linux side forum
<zequence> In any case, we don't do much vmware development for Ubuntu Studio, since it's not really a part of what we do.
<studio-user686> xenia xerus installation seems to stopped with GTk message: Failed to load module ¨overlay-scrollbar¨.  tried skip button but nothing happens.  how do i proceed?
<studio-user068> help
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-11
<georgeowell> whoa, Reaper is coming to linux.
<georgeowell> Could bring a bunch of users to this project :)
<zequence> georgeowell: Yes, saw that. Significant change for Linux Audio in deed
<studio-user497> hello
<studio-user497> i am installing the new ubuntu studio throw the virtual machine
<studio-user442> hello i can not set my resolution to 1680x1050 can someone help me to fix that problem ?
<studio-user442> someone here ??????
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-12
<studio-user261> hey
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-13
<streetwitch> I'm on my cell phone because Ubuntu studio failed to install grub.  It has already formatted everything
<streetwitch> Would anyone help?
<streetwitch> I'm online now with the USB os
<unicornjedi> streetwitch: hi I can help
<Todd_> Hello Im having a bit of a problem, I just installed UStudio and cannot seem to install things?
<Todd_> for example Chrome
<Todd_> it shows it installing  but then is no where to be found
<Todd_> anyone here to help?
<Hack> hello, Ive got an urgent issue since I ran a regular update ... NetworkManager seems to just hang, and no matter how I start it I can't connect to the internet on the machine in question
<Hack> manually removing /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state as well but to no effect
<Hack> help please?
<Hack> also got two crash report messages at boot from it, I really need this fixed right away ... help please, anyone?  All I can find online are general instructions on restarting the service and very old bug reports
<Hack> list
<Hack> sorry
<Hack> hello?
<krytarik> Hack: Hi.  Try asking in #ubuntu as well.
<Hack> ok
<Maynard> Helllo
<studio-user847> e ai galera
<studio-user847> alguem online?
<Dee_97> hello
<Dee_97> someone use pure data
<rafael_barbiero> Hi
<rafael_barbiero> I need some help with video drivers to SiS 771/671
<rafael_barbiero> Someone help me?
<LeLapin> Hi,
<LeLapin> maybe, what's your issue
<rafael_barbiero> I installed the latest system version on my old laptop but the video drivers were not installed. I am a programmer and have some knowledge of linux if you need any technical interference
<LeLapin> which version of ubuntu did you install? 16.04?*
<rafael_barbiero> Yes
<rafael_barbiero> but i try with the version 14.04
<LeLapin> since 14.04, the driver was not loading and it was needed to be explicitly declared in use-vesa.conf
<LeLapin> under /use/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf
<LeLapin> reference: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sis_771_671
<LeLapin> there you will find what to put in the file
<LeLapin> a section device should be created to tell the system to use the vesa driver
<rafael_barbiero> All I need do is follow what sends this link?
<rafael_barbiero> Sorry for my bad english...
<LeLapin> in theory :)
<LeLapin> that's fine, mine is not better anyway
<rafael_barbiero> i'll  gonna try, thanks so much for your help
<LeLapin> you welcome :)
<LeLapin> good luck and have a good evening
<rafael_barbiero> Tks :)
<Maynard> heelo
<Maynard> ANyone play any games in FB?  I am having hell getting ANY flash to work in 16.04 for backgammon or potfarm.
<OvenWerks> Not many people here... Have you asked in #ubuntu or xubuntu? (I don't play games much... not sure what FB is)
<unicornjedi> facebook = FB
<unicornjedi> Maynard: did you download the lastest flash update? You may have to go to their website and download the .deb file
<Maynard> Version 11.2.202.621.....IS WHAT THEY OFFER sorry caps and only YUM, tar.gz. , rpm and APT for Ubuntu 10.4+
<unicornjedi> Maynard: DO the apt thing
<unicornjedi> Maynard: what errors do you get?
<Maynard> one sec
<Maynard> WTF not able to do screenshots in chat?
<Maynard> It is asking to choose an app to open it????
<Maynard> brb
<unicornjedi> yea... choose 'software-center'
<unicornjedi> put it on imgur?
<Maynard> not finding software senter here... Software and Software updater.... The choices I am given are Docs pics vids etc.
<unicornjedi> Maynard: try Software updater?
<Maynard> only does an update for ubuntu
<Maynard> OK I need a break from this.  BBL
<Maynard> Frustrated been looking at this screen for days now.
<unicornjedi> Maynard: send me a pic of whats going on bruv/girl
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-14
<Maynard> Hello
<Maynard> I have been trying for DAYS now to get a freakin flash player that works on my 2 FB games
<Maynard> FaceBook
<Maynard> I have dl'ed the Adobe, it wants to know what app to open ATP with?  No idea what it wants.  CHoices are typical pics, vids, docs,..... makes no sense to a long time Windows person. New to Android.  I have done get / install in terminal for Lightspark.... yet I cannot find it in software.  Working in 16.04 so all info I have found says "in Unity, open....." 16 doesn
<Maynard> 16 does not use Unity.
<Maynard> Fucking HELP please!
<OvenWerks> have you asked on #ardour? I don't know, but my wife plays online games all the time using xubuntu 16.04 which should be the same as studio desktop wise.
<OvenWerks> She has a stock Intel GPU on her MB. So the only difference would be if you had something else.
<OvenWerks> No extra downloads or anything.
<Maynard> haven't asked ardour.... this is all shit I haven't used in over 20 years.  I'm lost
<Maynard> I am using Ubuntu studio 16.04.  Flash not working in any FB games in Chromium.  Suggestions?
<Maynard> I have this...... no idea what any of this mean.
<Maynard> INFO: Lightspark version 0.7.2 Copyright 2009-2013 Alessandro Pignotti and others ERROR: Usage: lightspark [--url|-u http://loader.url/file.swf] [--disable-interpreter|-ni] [--enable-fast-interpreter|-fi] [--enable-jit|-j] [--log-level|-l 0-4] [--parameters-file|-p params-file] [--security-sandbox|-s sandbox] [--exit-on-error] [--HTTP-cookies cookie] [--air] [--version|-v] <file.swf>
<Welastevil> hi everyone
<Welastevil>  I need a sound spectrum generator that I can lounch from my terminal...
<Welastevil>  does someone knowa one?
<OvenWerks> Maynard: sorry I meant on #ubuntu or #xubuntu not #ardour I am trying to do too many things at a time.
<Maynard> Can I get Chrome if I get the 64 ISO?
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-15
<Maynard> crickets
<Maynard> chirrp
<Maynard> Downloading my third attempt at ISO to bootable flash.  I need 16.04 and 64 bit to get Chrome?
<cfhowlett> chrome 32 bit no longer supported
<Maynard> cfhowlett_thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Maynard
<Maynard> You know if UNetbootin is a good iso to bootable flash?  Someone insisted in chat that I had to start over...... that was 7 hours or so ago.  Working with a zippy 500Mb/Sec here in the sticks.
<cfhowlett> Maynard, this is why you use torrents.
<cfhowlett> not direct download.  torrents are usually faster.
<cfhowlett> unetbootin should work
<Maynard> the first 2 torrents I tried were 7-8 hours dl time.
<Maynard> AFTER all the users piped in!
<Maynard> After that the ISO failed and wouldn't boot anyhow so I had to dig for another stick that I'm currently using as a HD.  SOmething with storage controller won't even see good drives I can write to.
<Maynard> cfhowlett_
<Maynard> oops
<cfhowlett> torrents have much stronger integrity checking than direct download.
<Maynard> what do you mean integrity checking?
<cfhowlett> internal checks to ensure that the data downloaded matches the data source.  same function you (should always) perform with md5sum
<Maynard> But the OG one that this other user insisted I erase to start over with came FROM ubuntu?  How could torrent be better than from the Ubuntu's very own site?  Also, talk like I'm a kid cause all this Ubuntu shite is totally new to me.  I do GREAT on Windows.  I know what md5sum means but no clue as to how to check it or anything of the sorts.
<Maynard> PS the OG from Ubuntu booted onto MANY flashes, drives, and SDs even.
<cfhowlett> Maynard, direct download does not have the safety features of torrent.   that's the difference.
<cfhowlett> the torrent seed comes from ubuntu and the safety checks are performed with ubuntu's source codes.  the process is different
<Maynard> In windows torrents are just as likely to have malware right?
<Maynard> HOw is it safer in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> direct downloads DO NOT do integrity checks.  torrents do integrity checks.
<cfhowlett> in either case, you should do an md5sum of the .iso once you have it
<Maynard> ALso the one that failed (torrent) was .25Gb more...... making me think the failure was something someone added.
<cfhowlett> did you do  the md5sum?
<Maynard> OK care to walk me through that?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Maynard
<ubottu> Maynard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maynard> so when you type like that that means I type !md5sum in terminal?
<cfhowlett> no that means read the link from ubottu
<Maynard> OH I See YOU told it to do that.
<Maynard> Grrrrrrrrrr..... I didn't get anything there. Got booted off for some reason.
<cfhowlett> you can't get to the site?
<Maynard> I was trying to open it and got booted from the chat here.
<Maynard> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maynard> SOrry I have NO CLUE what I just read....... I feel so retarded when it comes to all the completely new names and filenames
<FManTropyx> yo
<mwfoshee> Anyone have any explanation for this, I'm Ubuntu Studio 16.04. I've re installed using a usb drive about ten times. everything appears fine yet at some point all my audio-video.graphics menus disappear. I can find and use the Apps using alt-f2 except for ardour and qjacked which seem to be gone altogether. I first thought this was happening as a result of upgradeing Ardour, but I now think it has to do with installing google chr
<studio-user517> Installing Studio... It is going fine.
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-08
<mrpl> do people tend to use ubuntu-studio live on a flash drive with a 4Gb persistent file ?
<OvenWerks> mrpl: I have not had the create_a_bootable_USBdrive thing work for me for a few releases now. I don't think it is even shipped anymore.
<mrpl> Ok, well I creted it in the linux mint 17.1 xfce that I use on my desktop...
<mrpl> Its just I have an 8gb ubuntustudio partition and a 22 gb ext4 second partition for storage....I guess that could work storing files in the ext4 partition given the 4Gb max in the first partition...
<mrpl> I used to delete the 4gb casoer-rw and use that as the label for the 2nd partition and  the OS would automatically store /home files there....
<mrpl> but I have been having trouble getting the casper-rw label on the second partition to....induce the live system to store its stuff there...
<mrpl> But...hey I've got my live flash drive all setup like I like...desktop-wise and it is persistent...so....all is well
<mrpl> and I have 20 plus gb storage built in as well as all kinds of room on the laptop hdd....
<OvenWerks> You have done better than I have then :)
<mrpl> Now I just have to figure out hoe to set up my old Tascam Porta Studio as my "audio interface" !!
<mrpl> I enjoy making live usb sticks to show my Mac friends
<OvenWerks> It can't be that old... the porta-studio I remember used a cassete
<mrpl> yep..thats the one
<mrpl> 244 I think
<mrpl> Havent touched it in 1o years so...it has some dust
<mrpl> Tascam 244 .....
<OvenWerks> The one I remeber was built in the 1980s (early 80s) before USB.
<mrpl> That is the one I have....the one springstein did Nebraska on...I believe
<OvenWerks> I had a Yamaha version... but less partable.
<mrpl> My friend had one way back then...and I bought mine used in '93 for $100
<OvenWerks> 6 channel mixer into 4 tracks on tape.
<mrpl> yes....boncing tracks...
<mrpl> bounce...
<mrpl> I had fun on that :)
<OvenWerks> I went from there to a Fostex r8 (1/4 inch open reel 8 tracks)
<mrpl> big reels ?
<mrpl> like 6 or 8" ?
<OvenWerks> 7 inch
<mrpl> Nice....
<OvenWerks> big is 15inch :)
<mrpl> 7" is big when you are set up in your clothes closet...hehe
<OvenWerks> digital to hard disk is much better.
<OvenWerks> I think I can record better quality audio on my pi these days
<mrpl> pi is getting a lot of attention huh?
<mrpl> lots of development for pi apps and stuff...
<OvenWerks> It is kind of limiting for some things.
<OvenWerks> There is a control app I want to run on it... I have to fool it to get it to install
<OvenWerks> it is an armv7 package but the pi calls itself an armhf
<OvenWerks> Once installed it works fine.
<mrpl> Do you use the pi for recording and playback at all?
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> I got it to make a control surface
<mrpl> media
<mrpl> control surface...hmmm
<mrpl> what is a control surface for ?
<OvenWerks> I do dev work on Ardour in particular the remote control code.
<mrpl> Very good !
<OvenWerks> A control surface gives faders and buttons (physical ones even) to operate the mixer
<mrpl> So...while playing or while mixing ?
<OvenWerks> The most common control surface out there would be the Mackie control.
<mrpl> Mackie....
<OvenWerks> http://mackie.com/products/mcu-pro-and-xt-pro
<OvenWerks> The mackie is a MIDI controller which Ardour already supports. I have been working OSC control.
<mrpl> did Mackie used to be standalone or is it also standalone ?
<OvenWerks> Most of the stuff out there for OSC is "glass" like a phone or tablet
<OvenWerks> What do you mean by standalone?
<OvenWerks> They made analog mixers before they made controllers.
<mrpl> like it works on its own and is not tied to other softeware in order to work...
<OvenWerks> They now make mixers with a computer interface
<OvenWerks> I do not know if they make recorders.
<OvenWerks> It doesn't look like it
<mrpl> Does ardour need an OS in order to operate ?
<cfhowlett> mrpl, yes
<OvenWerks> yes, it runs on Linux (where it is developed), MacOS and windows.
<mrpl> Could ardour be...the OS ?
<OvenWerks> mrpl: it would be possible to use Ardour to replace the window manager... but it would require some knowledgable set up to make it work.
<cfhowlett> no.  ardour is not an OS and doesn't perform OS functions.
<OvenWerks> right it would need at least some OS underneath
<mrpl> I have only opened ardour and looked at it....sorry...I have zero knowledge
<OvenWerks> Harrison does that on their MPC consoles
<mrpl> Do you guys talk with the AVLinux developer ?
<mrpl> Glen McArtheu ?
<OvenWerks> http://harrisonconsoles.com/site/mpc5.html These things use ardour under the hood for recording.
<OvenWerks> I haven't seen him in here, but have talked with him in #ardour or on the linux audio users mailing list
<mrpl> Bem me up scotty !
<mrpl> Coll....
<mrpl> Cool....
<mrpl> re the console....
<OvenWerks> They have a rack of computers for just one console.
<mrpl> They havent pi-ified ?
<OvenWerks> There is one or more computers that just take care of control and then a stack of them for channel DSP. as well as one for  recording.
<OvenWerks> No, the computers are server models.
<mrpl> I thought "racks-of-computer" was the old days
<OvenWerks> They do their DSP at 64bit level.
<OvenWerks> Still do that today.
<mrpl> If thats what has to be done...I just thought that the modern computer as we know it could handle large multi-tasks...
<OvenWerks> mrpl: it has to be "real time"
<OvenWerks> it has to be low latency.
<mrpl> ok....but rt kernels and low latency are all that is discussed in the linux music world....
<OvenWerks> not really, but a lot yes... probably more than needed.
<OvenWerks> for recording, low latency is not really needed so long as one can do analog monitoring.
<mrpl> It hasnt been that long that a rt kernel was asynaptics button away...
<mrpl> I didnt know that....
<OvenWerks> There is not a RT kernel in the ubuntu repos right now, just a low latency kernel.
<mrpl> I think....developers roll their own....
<OvenWerks>  The mainline kernel includes a lot of the RT code anyway, there is just a small bit left that makes for hard RT.
<OvenWerks> Ya, some people do, but I have been quite happy with lowlatency. I can get down to less tha 1ms with it... if I stop cron :)
<OvenWerks> anything less than 10ms is fine.
<mrpl> And only you can tell the difference huh?....
<mrpl> Especially with your own work...
<OvenWerks> it has to be close to 20ms before I can really tell
<OvenWerks> When recording the DAW aligns the tracks so that latency doesn't matter
<OvenWerks> The finished product can be "sample perfect"
<mrpl> I hope to find out once I get my Tascam interface configured hehe
<mrpl> I need to figure out Tascam out to computer in....plugs
<mrpl> err jacks
<mrpl> rca to 1/8"
<OvenWerks> Using internal audio then (aux in)
<OvenWerks> right.
<mrpl> but stereo ?
<OvenWerks> The big thing to remember is make sure you turn "boost" or "mic boost" off
<OvenWerks> Ya that can be stereo
<OvenWerks> 1/8 tip ring and sleeve
<mrpl> I have a left and right but only one input
<OvenWerks> tip is left, ring is right and sleeve is ground
<mrpl> like a stereo 1/8 "
<OvenWerks> right.
<mrpl> with the split shank...
<mrpl> er wutever you call it
<OvenWerks> :)  TRS
<OvenWerks> (tip, right and sleeve)
<OvenWerks> s/right/ring/
<mrpl> so the computer input sleeve....is prepared to accept stereo then ?
<OvenWerks> The computer aux in should be able to accept stereo.
<mrpl> even on my 8 year old Compaq Presario
<mrpl> k...great
<OvenWerks> The computer mic input may well be mono.
<mrpl> I will be Teacing my mike
<OvenWerks> The computer mic input may be input, 5v and ground
<OvenWerks> Using an external mic preamp is always a good step, computer preamps tend to be noisy
<mrpl> the mike will be plugged in to Tascam I believe
<OvenWerks> right
<mrpl> everything will
<mrpl> Gotta go get the adapters....
<mrpl> 2 rca to 1 stereo 1/8" jack...
<mrpl> like a Y
<mrpl> Thanks OvenWerks...gotta run !
<OvenWerks> Ok  by now.
<studio-user593> Hi Everybody
<studio-user593> Did someone make ableton work on ubuntu studio ?
<studio-user593> no one... ,
<studio-user593> OK
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-09
<studio-user690> How do I make netflix work?
<MacRonald> #ubuntustudio
<MacRonald> ciao
<MacRonald> helloo
<MacRonald> how to update ubuntu studio?
<MacRonald> ....
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> i think that answer is easy to find, no?
<studio-user697> hi everybody! I wonder if someone knows about some parameters of yoshii's banks
<studio-user697> *yoshimi
<studio-user697> in particular I would like to know echo's BPMs of one called "trash synth 3" in "misc" banks
<studio-user697> thanks
<OvenWerks> studio-user697: You will find more responces in #opensourcemusicians or on the linux audio users mailing list
<OvenWerks> yoshimi's Author reads the linux audio users mailing list fo sure
<studio-user697> ok, thanks a lot!
<guest-yQ1lrK> hello
<artscience> can anyone help me with getting my wired ethernet connection to work on a fresh install of ubuntustudio 16.04.1?
<artscience> looked at forums with a lot of people complaining about similar issues over the years but none of them seem to end a repeatable resolution I can use.
<OvenWerks> artscience: Studio uses the same base as plain ubuntu so maybe ask in #ubuntu.
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-10
<backdrifting> hi guys, y'all probably sleeping, but i managed to get axi-cache working properly (somebody forgot to port it to py3)
<backdrifting> but i have no idea where to submit a patch, to ubuntustudio, to ubuntu, upstream?
<backdrifting> i'll keep this window open overnight in case anyone gets back to me. thanks guys
<arve> so, I was sent here
<arve> I do realtime audio on what strictly speaking isn't ubuntu, but close enough
<arve> I need to change the default priority of ksoftirqd
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-13
<tony_> typo
<tony_> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/publishing/  Scribus  Another great tool is Scribus, which will let you creat professional PDF publications. There are some nice templates for posters, business cards, brochures and more.   //create is misspelled.
<sidhartharya> help
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-14
<Gualo> hi
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-07
<paddy> OvenWerks: sorry, I try to fix it myself which involves restarting the laptop. I live in Australia so completely different times
<paddy> I'll ask again: after installing jack my headphones play audio fine but when I unplug the headphones no sound comes from my speakers
<OvenWerks> paddy, the internal audio needs to have the levels changed for headphones vs speakers. pulse does this automatically. Jack doesn't control any levels/mutes/etc.
<OvenWerks> so you would have to do these things manually using alsamixer or qasmixer
<OvenWerks> paddy: if you understand some minimal programming, it would be possible to build a daemon in python that looks at the headphone (un)plugged signal and change levels accordingly
<paddy> OvenWerks: I'm looking at qasmixer now and there's no control for speakers only for headphones (jack sink?)
<OvenWerks> with respect to the GUI for eq10q, that is the generic GUI displayed by the host, not the GUI from the plugin itself. I am not sure which host you arte using it with
<OvenWerks> I think the sopeaker level might be called "Front"
<OvenWerks> *speaker
<OvenWerks> paddy: the thing to do is to watch the levels with with jack turned off and pulse doing the controlling.
<paddy> I'm looking at Volume control and there's no front speaker only jack sink, in qasmaster there's only master and I've looked for other options
<OvenWerks> volume control? that is pulse's gui.
<OvenWerks> it won't tell you much
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type alsamixer
<OvenWerks> alsa mixer will show you the sound cards controls
<OvenWerks> in pulse, one control that you see may control 3 or more sound card controls.
<OvenWerks> great for desktop :) not for trouble shooting or pro audio
<paddy> Actually, how do I restore pulse/alsa and restart (i.e. remove jack)? I want to know what I'm doing before doing stuff
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> pulseaudio -k
<OvenWerks> in that order
<OvenWerks> (the second may not be needed, but doesn't hyrt)
<paddy> okay, this is where I think I stuffed something along the way. after running pulseaudio -k I get no audio output, even the tray icon is greyed out
<OvenWerks> run pavucontrol in a terminal.
<OvenWerks> Have you added some pulse control file to your home directory or installed some falktx's stuff?
<OvenWerks> (kxstudio stuff)
<OvenWerks> pulseaudio -k should kill and restart pulse.
<OvenWerks> but will not restart if respawn has been tturned off
<paddy> ohhhhh, I think I disabled repawn
<OvenWerks> running pavucontrol should also restart pulse.
<OvenWerks> (if dbus is set up right)
<paddy> pulseaudio -k
<paddy> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<OvenWerks> thats ok if pulse is already stopped
<paddy> pavucontrol doesn't reload pulse
<OvenWerks> try start-pulseaudio-x11
<OvenWerks> (from /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop)
<paddy> start-pulseaudio-x11
<paddy> Connection failure: Connection refused
<paddy> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<OvenWerks> you may have to logout and back in then.
<paddy> okay, I'll be back.
<OvenWerks> So jack is still stopped?
<paddy> okay, when I log in the default is jack sink, when killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<paddy> jackd: no process found
<paddy>  start-pulseaudio-x11
<paddy> Failure: Module initialisation failed
<paddy> when I kill jackdbus all I get is dummy output
<OvenWerks> you shouldn't have to do that.
<OvenWerks> do you have jack starting at session start?
<OvenWerks> pulse audio should already be running if you can see jack sink
<paddy> yeah, I must, I'll check candenace
<OvenWerks> candence does that
<OvenWerks> that is from kxstudio
<paddy> yeah auto-start jack or ladish is ticked
<OvenWerks> thats ok
<OvenWerks> in this case we are just trying to findout what controls pulse plays with when the phones are un/plugged.
<OvenWerks> so we want jack stopped so that pulse can play with the audio directly.
<OvenWerks> The actual startup command for pulse according to ps x on my system is: /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<OvenWerks> if starting from a terminal you _may_ need to add a & at the end.
<OvenWerks> but pulse in this case should be running
<OvenWerks> from pavucontrol you should be able to see your output audio is going to either speakers or headphones
 * OvenWerks can't check this cause he has no headphones to try... or even easy access to the back of the computer and no audio plugs on the front... the case is too old :)
<OvenWerks> I'm just remembering as best I can from my old netbook and by looking at what I can see in the mixer
<paddy> https://pastebin.com/F5SRQi0b this is my ps x. Pavucontrol only has the jack sink as output. did I somehow stupidly disable the speakers?
<OvenWerks> no when jackdbus runs it grabs the audio card and pulse can't see it.
<OvenWerks> jack_control stop
<paddy> okay, only dummy output now
<OvenWerks> Ga! so candence disables the pulse audio cards as well.
<OvenWerks> I don't have cadence installed on this partition so I can't look
<OvenWerks> I don't use it, but you should be able to revert to normal desktop operation from within cadence
<OvenWerks> (as I recall)
<paddy> what kind of setting is normal desktop?
<paddy> Device/Interface?
<OvenWerks> pulseaudio takes care of all audio, jack is not running is normal desktop.
<OvenWerks> pulse should see all devices and allow you to choose. Pulse will also monitor physical plugins to detect phones plugged and unplugged.
<OvenWerks> cadence seems to have turned all that off in pulse when using jack
<OvenWerks> (which normally would be a good thing)
<OvenWerks> If you don't choose a device it will use default or hw:0,0,0
<paddy> what's the difference between hw:PCH,0 [ALC3232 Analog] and hw:HDMI,3 [HDMI 0}?
<OvenWerks> in cadence in the Jack status box there are four buttons: Start, Stop, Force restart and Configure
<OvenWerks> there may be no difference, hw:PCH,0 may be the same as hw:0,0
<OvenWerks> I would try the force restart followed by the Stop and see if that sets pulse to normal operation
<paddy> I did: Force Restart -> Stop now dummy audio is the only option in pavu. Under PulseAudio Heading in Cadence it says "PulseAudio is started but not bridged"
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks>  so he has not set up a desktop I guess. under the configure tab does you audio show?
<OvenWerks> (mine says no cards available... bla bla) but I have pulse not looking for them :)
<paddy>  no cards available for configuration (we talking about pavu right?)
<OvenWerks> maybe trying to figure this out with pulse is not a great idea
<OvenWerks> same as herew
<OvenWerks> when you run alsamixer from the command line, what is on the bottom row?
<OvenWerks> (master, Headphon PCM Front Front mi frontmi Surround Center ... in my case
<paddy> s/pdif s/pdif 1 ... s/pdif 4 is the most bottom thing
<OvenWerks> third row down say [playback]?
<paddy> yes
<OvenWerks> card: HDA Intel PCH at top? or is that hdmi?
<paddy>  Card: HDA Intel HDMI                                 F1:  Help               │
<paddy> │ Chip: Intel Haswell HDMI
<OvenWerks> use F6 to select pch
<OvenWerks> does that change things?
<OvenWerks> F6 should give you a list of cards use up/down keys to enter to select
<paddy> yes lots up up/down I see speaker there
<OvenWerks> use right/left keys to move red box there
<paddy> yep
<OvenWerks> the blevel may be all the way down or you may see MM at the bottom.
<OvenWerks> press M to remove the MM (mute)
<OvenWerks> or use the up key to move the level up.
<paddy> yay! thank you!
<OvenWerks> with jack running (in cadence) you should get audio out to your speakers
<paddy> thank you so much!
<paddy> really, thank you
<OvenWerks> I could have done that in 2 sec if I was there much harder in irc
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> Use cadence and jack and be happy.
<paddy> at least I learnt a lot :)
<paddy> but really, thank you!
<OvenWerks> no problem
<paddy> Is there a book/resources to learn this thing proper?
<OvenWerks> linux audio in some things has some "gottchas"
<OvenWerks>  sadlly no.
<OvenWerks> there are some web pages around... but so much is out dated or just wrong for most people
<OvenWerks> cadence tries to just do the right thing for most people but speaker switching is not included...
<OvenWerks> I am working on something sinmilar to cadence for Studio that will allow pluggin in a USB mic and having it show up in jack on it's own.
<OvenWerks> I should look at doing plug detect as I would guess that will show up again
<paddy> I can imagine the non-switching being handy but yeah
<paddy> does that involve python programming?
<OvenWerks> What I am doing is mostly in python (not my favourite) and some bash.
<OvenWerks> I would do it in c++ if I could, but packaging binaries is much harder that scripts
<studio-user627>  live distro lock screen password?
<krytarik> Just hit enter.
<studio-user627> is this some sort of joke? All live linux distros lock the screen and no mention of default password on their sites. Username?
<studio-user627> suggestion: If you want people to try your distro, either don't lock the screen or put the username and password on yr web site in plain sight
<uguraktas> hi
<studio-user232> Do ineed a firewall to install?
<ErichEickmeyer> 5 minutes is not enough time to get an answer.
<krytarik> Well, to be fair, they timed out. :>
<ErichEickmeyer> Oh, I need to fix my background color. Not enough contrast. XD
<ErichEickmeyer> There we go. :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-08
<studio-user826> test
<studio-user826> how are you
<studio-user826> what is this
<studio-user826> sudo
<studio-user826> sudo -s
<studio-user826> whoami
<SlidingHorn> Am I understanding it right that US is set up to have a JACK pulseaudio bridge by default?
<OvenWerks> yes and no... it depends on what you mean by that. right now if jack is started on a stock US system, there will be a PA-jack bridge.
<OvenWerks> if the new controls is put in place, normal operation would see jack run from session start
<OvenWerks> The new controls does allow PA alone, PA-jack and Jack alone operation
<OvenWerks> it does not really account for jack and PA operation at the same time but with different devices and no connection.
<OvenWerks> Also, when in jack alone mode, PA continues to run with it's dummy backend.
<OvenWerks> I have found that if PA runs with the dummy backend, the CPU used is not noticable... even on an old P4. (I tried it on ano older machine as well, can't remember if it was 333Mhz or 800Mhz but again no noticable difference)
<SlidingHorn> I ask because I have problems consistently getting the same behavior...sometimes I start JACK and the sink shows up and is found by things like OBS, others, not
<SlidingHorn> unfortunately I have a less-than-basic understanding of JACK, etc. so my ability to troubleshoot is limited to say the least
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I think you are saying that when the PA-jack bridge is in use that an application using pulse may use the jacksink or it may use another device which pulse sees.
<OvenWerks> Is that correct?
<SlidingHorn> correct, however, I've never manually started the PA-jack bridge, and sometimes it appears to be in use, others, it's not.  I don't know how to get a consistent result
<OvenWerks> Both Cadence and US-controls fix this problem by not letting Pulse see any other device besides Jacksink.
<OvenWerks> if you use pavucontrol you can simulate this by going to the Configuration tab and turning all device profiles to "Off"
<SlidingHorn> That makes sense, as when I have JACK running, if I want to - say watch YouTube videos, I have to manually go into pavucontrol and select JACK as the output for each specific playback appliation (e.g. firefox)
<OvenWerks> However, any time a device is introduced after boot, like a USB device plugged in, that device will show up even though it had a profile set to Off.
<SlidingHorn> however, sometimes, it won't even show up on the pavucontrol dropdown
<OvenWerks> that I don't know
<OvenWerks> I would first look to see if it detects jack and makes jack ports, or if it asks pulse/jack for a raw alsa device and fails.
<OvenWerks> or maybe chooses a device not being used by anything
<SlidingHorn> How would I do that?
<OvenWerks> I think the best trouble shooting tool is:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> (all one line
<OvenWerks> run that while you have an app running that does not show up in either jack or pulse
<OvenWerks> That will show each device with either the word "closed" or a line "used by: jackdbus (PID 1634)"
<OvenWerks> of course if the device is used by something other than jack it would show that too.
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: once yu have run that line once, you can cp /tmp/adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> to your home directory and run it idrectly from there to use it a second time
<OvenWerks> (rather than having it download each time ;)
<SlidingHorn> Should I be using something like Cadence instead?  It seems like qjackctl is more for people who have a strong handle on this kind of thing, lol
<OvenWerks> I certainly prefer a system where jackdbus is the audio back end and pulse just acts as a desktop front end
<OvenWerks> both Cadence and US-controls (next) do this.
<OvenWerks> If that works for you I would suggest using it.
<SlidingHorn> One thing I was noticing about US-controls was that there's no reporting as to what's happening (e.g. doesn't say whether JACK successfully started, if there are xruns, etc)
<SlidingHorn> oh wow...just installed cadence and using it with catia is *so* much simpler
<OvenWerks> Ya those things haven't been added yet.
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-09
<OvenWerks> Maybe I should take out the functionallity Cadence covers and just add the extras.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Leave the US-controls as is please. =)
<ErichEickmeyer> BionicMac: what do you mean?
<BionicMac> ErichEickmeyer: I was just kidding around in responding to OvenWerks comment: OvenWerks | Maybe I should take out the functionallity Cadence covers and just add the extras.
<BionicMac> Because I prefer US over KXstudio in general.
<BionicMac> I had a few problems with the kx suite of tools not nehaving with my jack connections. I removed them all.
<BionicMac> s/nehaving/behaving/
<ErichEickmeyer> Ah. Well, there's some great stuff coming down the pike for -controls: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2018-April/008591.html
<BionicMac> I see! That is what I am referring to. DO not remove functionality becaue of Cadence/Catia. There are folks like me that need the functionality of US-controls. =)
<BionicMac> ErichEickmeyer: ok thanks for the link.
<ErichEickmeyer> np
<ErichEickmeyer> We're just trying to figure out what would be a decent replacement for Patchage since it's unmaintained. Carla, though it's a plugin host, seems to be the most logical solution since it has a really nice patchbay.
<ErichEickmeyer> I don't think we'd ever consider remove functionality from -controls.
<ErichEickmeyer> *removing
<BionicMac> I actually dig the interfaces of the Cadence suite. Easy on the eye, and it works, except for 2 things:
<BionicMac> 1) It doesn't behave with my jack connectiosns and it has to do with 'ladishd'
<BionicMac> I will have my connectiosn setup nice and pretty and bam, all my connections are magcially re-arranged by the Cadence suite. Very bad deal, I've had it almost blow my speaker sout making those auto-connections.
<ErichEickmeyer> 1) - definitely a shortcoming of Ladish. Even Gladish has the same problem (Claudia is the Ladish frontend, not Catia).
<BionicMac> right, I just think of zcadence because that is where I watch my connections of course, ladishd was the actual culprit, correct.
<BionicMac> 2) I do *not* like having kxstudio repos on my system because I have to set priorities or it tries to upgrade apps all the time.
<ErichEickmeyer> Yeah. I don't even bother with Claudia or Ladish. Messes things up for me.
<ErichEickmeyer> 2) THIS I can agree with!
<BionicMac> speaking of 2) .. I always know that Ubuntustudio will be nice to my system as a whole in that regard.
<BionicMac> I use non-mixer for my plugin host.
<BionicMac> I wish the non-* suite was in UbuntuStudio.
<BionicMac> That was the only reason I installed KXStudio repos in the first place.
<BionicMac> I've been studying how to build packages the Ubuntu-way. I think I may build the non-* packages for Ubuntu and put them on Launchpad.
<BionicMac> Hello SlidingHorn
<ErichEickmeyer> BionicMac: That would be great. I'm learning packaging myself. Nobody is upgrading the Calf plugins to the latest version, and it's been out since November. Might have to do it myself.
<OvenWerks> the non-stuff is not hard to build... last time I tried it went well. Used to be a lot of people used NTK for GUI libs too.
<BionicMac> only thing I have issue with non apps is the nano-font-size. they don't follow my system-wide fonts in Kde. I can literally barely read the text. I assume it has something to with NTK.
<OvenWerks> Hmm, I hadn't noticed but then, my screens are relatively low rez
<OvenWerks> FLTK seems to be fine (NTK is built on FLTK)
<BionicMac> my displa is high-res but I scale my desktop and set system-wide fonts that non doesn't honor.
<OvenWerks> Thinking about that a bit more, it seems to me that I ended up with a dual rezolution commandline switch in mcpdisp (FLTK) so you are probably right.
<BionicMac> I read an article about font size issues with FLTK (for another app) and the person changed the source code to overcome it.
<BionicMac> and here it is: https://www.oyranos.org/2016/01/high-dpi-with-fltk/index.html
<OvenWerks> I wonder is AVTK is any better.
<BionicMac> on another topic, I installed Clementine and am really diggin' it. So nice.
<OvenWerks> He seems to have forgottne how old FLTK (AKA forms) really is.
<OvenWerks> it is from the original Motif era
<BionicMac> I've never been able to settle on the bloaty-type music players on linux. I always go back to mplayer cli. It plays everything and I like it. But it is handy having a power-gui music player. Clementine is doing it for me personally. VLC is pretty dang nice too.
<BionicMac> Oh, motif era is old school.
<OvenWerks> I like VLC except it never stops once started.
<Unit193> "never stops"?
<cfhowlett> ???
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Never stops? I'm not ctching your meaning.
<BionicMac> catching*
<Unit193> Eg, I had this: vlc -f --audio-visual visual --effect-list spectrum --run-time 21600 --play-and-exit http://peridot.streamguys.com:5550/live
<BionicMac> Unit193: nice line... let me try that
<Unit193> You're gonna want to adjust some of that at least.
<cfhowlett> killed it with a single click ...
<BionicMac> cfhowlett: vlc never gives me issues either
<BionicMac> Unit193: That line was wicked cool. worked perfect "as-is"
<Unit193> Plays for that duration and quits.
<OvenWerks> Ya that is what I mean. if you use context menu from filemanager to play a video with VLC, the video ends but VLC stays in memory
<BionicMac> Nice, shift+A toggles audio output source
<OvenWerks> The reason people use FLTK in audio things like plugins and plugin hosts is because the whole thing ends up in the binary un like QT/gtk
<BionicMac> The it has to be way to correct the fonts, surely?
<OvenWerks> you pointed to it.
<OvenWerks> the dev has to detect and adjust.
<BionicMac> The that article gives the answer.
<BionicMac> Then*
<Unit193> OvenWerks: ...There's an option in the file menu to quit.
<Unit193> "Quit after playback"
<OvenWerks> I'll remember that... beats killall stuff
<Unit193> ..There's also the 'X' where you don't have to killall..
<OvenWerks> the window decoration X doesn't seem to be that X
<OvenWerks> window goes away... vlc is still around
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: ah, ok, I see what you mean now.
<OvenWerks> huh, can't even test it right now, I haven't installed it in 18.04 yet :)
<OvenWerks> BionicMac: the reason I noticed it was that if VLC didn't like a video and I went to trysome other player... VLC was blocking the other player.
<OvenWerks> kill vlc and the other player would work.
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I am off till tomorrow... g'nite
<BionicMac> nite
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-10
<studio-user698> hi world, after upgrade to last version > i have no sound . alsa modules are loaded, lspci show me the sound card but no sound card are visible . jack fail to start, alsamixer does not too.
<studio-user698> (and sudo poweroff) does not actualy poweroff the computer (but the sound card problem is the most important :)
<studio-user698> i made a apt --purge and reinstall alsa-base .. but still same situation,
<OvenWerks> studio-user698: The power off thing is probably related to moving from int/upstart to systemd.
<OvenWerks> studio-user698: the audio card thing is not something I have had a problem with. Did you actually use the upgrade path as oposed to reinstall?
<studio-user698> OvenWerks, hi,  i made a upgrade from the 16.04 up to date to 18.04, actually the computer is laptop with no screen (broken and no graphic card (broken too)  i have a headless vnc server in order to access it. so it is quite painfull to perom a reinstall, i really wish to solve this sound card problem without have to do it.
<OvenWerks> I can understand that.
<OvenWerks> which audio card are you using?
<OvenWerks> intenal?
<studio-user698> lspci  | grep -i audio says> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<studio-user698> lsmod | grep snd say > https://framabin.org/?1bb6625ebf2c417d#smpGxSIVje5RNwGbgioH5E1pLHpAsWrdtzgF2DqEqbU=
<OvenWerks> Ah that seems like more than you got last time. (above)
<studio-user698> i have change the kernel low latency to the generic one ... but no change.
<OvenWerks> aplay -l
<studio-user698> no device found
<studio-user698> i m going to try to downgrade kernel. take some while :)
<OvenWerks> the lowlatency kernel is the same as the generic with one config change
<OvenWerks> The kernel seems to have loaded the correct modules
<studio-user698> jackd says >  ERROR: control open "hw:0" (No such file or directory)
<OvenWerks> if aplay doesn't see it jack won't either
<studio-user698> dmesg show some . error message > but i don t have skill to understand it
<OvenWerks> you can try giving me a link to a paste... I don't know if I will be any better tough.
<OvenWerks> intel HDA is the best tested module that I can tell.
<studio-user698> https://framabin.org/?58990a4f90624356#hKM0A8Rb+kJ4Jx07Wah54csWDTgXrKQ9dBR9I5vmhFQ=
<studio-user698> look fore the string "Call trace"
<studio-user698> (by the way thanks for answering :) )
<studio-user698> it seems to be related to graphic ..
<studio-user698> nouveau ... not the sound card.
<OvenWerks> nouveau certainly fails b ut the system seems to go on. The networks crivers get loaded and I think you are accessing via network.
<studio-user698> sure, wireless and wire network works both well. all seems ok but the soundcard
<studio-user698>  /etc/default/speech-dispatcher have RUN=no ..
<studio-user698>  systemd-udevd[340]: seq 2213 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0' is taking a long time
<studio-user698> systemd-udevd[340]: seq 2213 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0' killed
<studio-user698>  systemd-udevd[340]: worker [359] terminated by signal 9 (KILL)
<studio-user698>  systemd-udevd[340]: worker [359] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0
<studio-user698> i see this in journalctl
<OvenWerks> sudo alsa force-reload
<studio-user698> did it .. no change
<OvenWerks> I wonder if xorg can be forced to use svga instead of the nvidia driver
<studio-user698> actually i use this > and i can connect with vncviewer > https://framabin.org/?46052ebd60312579#xUTb/vwk/ghhFNCnCSubrZnw87DH9m/hyyq3of8vkVU=
<studio-user698> with ligthdm disable.
<studio-user698> it works quite well
<studio-user698> (it is tightvncserver)
<OvenWerks> what happens if you start with nomodeset?
<studio-user698> as kernel parameter you mean ?
<studio-user698> let me try. (going to takk some time ..)
<studio-user698> nomodeset seems to be related to graphic card
<studio-user698> i have no problem with it . it is realy broken !
<studio-user698> OvenWerks, going to look more after, by the way thanks fot you time, i have to go now ! nice day|night !
<OvenWerks> bye sorry not to be more help.
<davim> dads
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-11
<EDinNY> How do you make the screensaver work?
<studio-user698> EDinNY, hi
<studio-user698> actualy i don't know defaults setting for screne saver but you can install xscreensaver in order to make your scren funky where your not in front of your computer ..
<studio-user698> (i m not from ubuntu studio staff just end user)
<studio-user698> when not where
<OvenWerks> EDinNY: Ya you have to actually install a screen saver. Studio just uses the power manager to blank the screen after a period of inactivity. I think the reason was twofold. First that there were some issues with the screen savers locking up at the time and second blanked was though to be a better choice for something that may end up in a business.
<ErichEickmeyer> Also, I believe xscreensaver had security issues, and as such was depricated in favor of lightlocker.
<EDinNY> There was no icon on "settings" until I installed  xscreensaver
<OvenWerks> EDinNY: it would be in power manager in settings
<ErichEickmeyer> EDinNY: Just know you use xscreensaver at your own risk due to the security issues I just mentioned.
<OvenWerks> under display and security
<OvenWerks> If there is no public access to the system there should not be a problem. (though I don't know about remote access stuff as I don't use it)
<OvenWerks> ErichEickmeyer: we may wish to create a *.desktop file that says screen saver but points at power manager :)
<ErichEickmeyer> OvenWerks: Not a bad idea.
<OvenWerks> Our icons already include a screen saver icon.
<OvenWerks> ErichEickmeyer: and a susehelpcenter?
<ErichEickmeyer> OvenWerks: Wait... whut?
 * ErichEickmeyer smells a bug
<OvenWerks> I am just looking at the gnome icons directory
<OvenWerks> There are three icons the same (maybe more): xfce-man, susehelpcenter, khelpcenter, help-browser, gnome-help.. the original seems to be help-browser and the rest are links.
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-12
 * gartral whacks head into wall
<studio-user698> hi
<SlidingHorn> hi
<SlidingHorn> what can we try to help you with? :)
<studio-user698> when "poweroff"  or "systemctl start poweroff" the computer does not do poweroff
<SlidingHorn> studio-user698: try   sudo shutdown -h now
<studio-user698> let me try !
<studio-user698> take some time i have to poweron ! (old computer)
<SlidingHorn> studio-user698: also, if you change the -h to -r, that would restart, instead
<studio-user698> SlidingHorn, actually befor upgrade to last rellease
<studio-user698> it was working fine
<studio-user698> sudo power   or  the main *.desktop from "start menu"
<studio-user698> give me some time i try shutdown command !
<studio-user698> SlidingHorn, i just did
<studio-user698> sudo shutdown -n
<studio-user698> nooothing happen
<SlidingHorn> studio-user698: that's not the command...   sudo shutdown -h now
<captain-tux_> What does the -h do?
<SlidingHorn> -h is for "halt"
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-13
<kashem> how do i get source code of ubuntu studio-18?
<SlidingHorn> kashem: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio
<SlidingHorn> is there something in particular you're looking for?
<cfhowlett> https://askubuntu.com/questions/167468/where-can-i-find-the-source-code-of-ubuntu
<kashem> thnx :SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> kashem: please ask questions in one of the channels instead of PMs - that way it can be seen, the answers can be found if others have the same questions, and also, people can keep an eye on the responses (in case someone gives bad information)
<SlidingHorn> kashem: in terms of the "blueprint" section of launchpad, see here https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<kashem> which firewall i can use?
<kashem> SlidingHorn,theres no source-code  there
<SlidingHorn> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kashem> i can not access the sourcecode(Ubuntu studio) from launchpad.net,SlidingHorn
<kashem> firewall is ok
<SlidingHorn> kashem: the source code for any package within it is available through there...you may have to follow a few links, but it's all there
<SlidingHorn> you can also refer to the link that cfhowlett posted earlier
<SlidingHorn> I'm heading off to bed (it's 5am here and I haven't slept), but I'll be back on later (and others will be here by then as well, I'm sure)
<kashem> thnx,SlidingHorn.
<kashem> any VPN in Ubuntu studio?
<kashem> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?plz...Help
<OvenWerks> should kashem show up again.... here are two links:
<OvenWerks> https://serverfault.com/questions/448541/how-to-know-who-ping-my-computer?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<OvenWerks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/430069/how-to-monitor-who-is-pinging-me
<OvenWerks> And perhaps point them to server for server question and #ubuntu for desktop questions...
<OvenWerks> doing some research might help too.
 * SlidingHorn slams head against desk
<SlidingHorn> So now that I've restarted, I can't get *any* audio whatsoever
<SlidingHorn> jack is somehow now set to autostart (I never set that in any jack controller) and pulse audio now (I'm assuming as a result) won't start, even after I've killed any jack processes
<SlidingHorn> I think it's -controls, because any time I open it, the "auto start jack at session start" is checked, no matter how many times I uncheck & apply
<SlidingHorn> okay was able to keep jack from auto-loading by deleting ~/.config/autojackrc  however, still can't get pulseaudio to start on session now
<studio-user412> why doesn't pressing (window) button bring up the start menu?
<SlidingHorn> It's not a default behavior in XFCE
<SlidingHorn> For posterity, as I know it's empty here:  Simply starting and enabling pulseaudio using systemctl was the required fix after removing the autojackrc file
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: that doesn't make sense.
<SlidingHorn> OvenWerks: which part?  (if not all of it, lol)
<OvenWerks> I will take that as a bug report
<OvenWerks> removing autojackrc
<OvenWerks> That is not the file that starts jack at session start
<SlidingHorn> ...weird.
<OvenWerks> actually it does make sense. I have not set defaults.
<OvenWerks> so if jack would return false.
<OvenWerks> What doesn't make sense also is if you have autostart jack turned off and apply pulse should get reset.
<OvenWerks> Ya it works here, uncheck auto start jack and click Apply, jack stops, (jackdbus will still appear with ps) and pulse is restarted and can see all the audio cards... it chooses the wrong one as default of course... so I get no sound unless I change the default back...
<OvenWerks> then clicking Auto start jack and apply, jack restarts and pulse sends all its audio to jack
<SlidingHorn> hmm...
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: do you have more than one audio device?
<OvenWerks> (internal and usb for example)
<SlidingHorn> I *have* more than one, but I never *used* more than one, if that makes sense (at least output)
<SlidingHorn> like...my headset has a mic, but I use my snowball instead
<OvenWerks> I understand. However, pulse will choose whatever hw:0,0,0 is when it sees audio devices after restarting I think.
<OvenWerks> with controls you should be able to use both devices.
<OvenWerks> Anything that shows up in "Add"
<SlidingHorn> I don't know...maybe I'm not meant to use this system, lol - now my snowball mic doesn't show up under inputs in cadence
<OvenWerks> you can not use cadence and -controls at the same time.
<SlidingHorn> I'm not trying to use -controls (only opened it again on previous boot to try to find out why jack was auto-loading)
<OvenWerks> If you have cadence installed -controls will probably not work and if you use any of the Audio setup controls it may break Cadence's operration.
<OvenWerks> You would need to remove one or the other.
<OvenWerks> Cadence removes the respawn in pulse, but -controls relies on it being active
<OvenWerks> That is a bug. I need to detect Cadence has changed the system and put up a dialog saying I can't run :)
<OvenWerks> cadence and -controls both auto load jack. I am not sure if Cadence uses jackd or jackdbus, but if it is not the same as -controls, bad things will happen.
<OvenWerks> (your issues will have offspring ;)
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I will have to figure out Cadence. I will try building as if it is still qt4 and see if that works.
<SlidingHorn> I just feel dumber every time I try to touch anything JACK related
<SlidingHorn> jackdbus is running, as I started cadence, however "System Status: CPU Scaling Governor" is greyed out, and Server Status is "Stopped"
<SlidingHorn> My mic isn't listed in "Configure > Input"
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I am the oposite... if jack is not there I am at a loss with audio...
<OvenWerks> if you have zapped autojackrc and logged out and in, everything should normalize to Cadence config.
<OvenWerks> Oh... no it won't
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: if you are going to use cadence, sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/autojack
<OvenWerks> then logout and in.
<OvenWerks> Cadence will then work correctly
<SlidingHorn> I actually removed -controls
<OvenWerks> -controls audio setup will not.
<OvenWerks> that should work too
<SlidingHorn> the issues I mentioned were after doing that and rebooting (the CPU Scaling Gov & Mic not being shown in "Input Devices")
<OvenWerks> Input Devices in which place? Cadence of pavucontrol?
<SlidingHorn> Cadence
<OvenWerks> Have you rebooted?
<SlidingHorn> yep
<OvenWerks> Hmm, I am stumped then
<OvenWerks> is the mic still plugged in? does it need to be unplugged replugged?
<OvenWerks> (rebooting does not remove USB power)
<SlidingHorn> It's plugged in - pavucontrol shows it and is getting input still
<OvenWerks> Oh, that is probably the problem
<OvenWerks> Cadence can not bridge something that is being used by pulse
<OvenWerks> (I think assuming it is using zita-a2j or alsa-in)
<OvenWerks> Jack knows how to tell pulse to drop a device, the other two do not
<SlidingHorn> no clue what either of those are, lol - Should I turn off its profile in pavucontrol, close cadence, kill jackdbus & try again?
<OvenWerks> Was the mic plugged in at reboot?
<SlidingHorn> yes
 * OvenWerks wishes he knew what cadence was doing
<SlidingHorn> that makes 2 of us :P
<OvenWerks> you shouldn't have to kill jackdbus, but setting the mic's profile to off may help.
<OvenWerks> telling cadence to force restart after that.
 * OvenWerks is just guessing at this point
<SlidingHorn> nothin
<SlidingHorn> Also, I find it strange that it says "JACK has restarted successfully" but the "server status" is still "stopped"
<OvenWerks> what does this give you: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<SlidingHorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HRbqSCF9c
<OvenWerks> Wowo you have a lot of audio devices.
<OvenWerks> you are right jackdbus is not running
<OvenWerks> pulse is connected to everything
<SlidingHorn> honestly, all I need are the devices listed as cards 3 & 4
<OvenWerks> your headset is USB?
<SlidingHorn> yes
<OvenWerks> (ah so hea does not stand for "happily every after"?
<SlidingHorn> if only
<OvenWerks> hea comes from a kids movie...
<OvenWerks> I don't know why cadence can't deal with that, at least it should be able to start jack with card 4 connected.
<OvenWerks> jack_control start says what?
<SlidingHorn> "---start"  (took over my terminal
<OvenWerks> so it never came back to the prompt.
<SlidingHorn> oh there it is
<OvenWerks> was there an error? or just a long time?
<SlidingHorn> DBus exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did no t send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout epired, or the network connection was broken
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackdbus
<SlidingHorn> then try again?
<OvenWerks> so cadence :"Server started" indication just means we sent the start message so we assume it is running
<OvenWerks> jack_control start
<OvenWerks>  -1 for cadence ;)
<SlidingHorn> same thing - (should cadence not be running when I do this?)
<OvenWerks> If it errors out again... it probably means that you have tried some setting that the audio device is not able to deal with.
<SlidingHorn> what could have changed though?  It worked just fine before I restarted :(
<OvenWerks> may be look at ~/.log/jack/jackdbus.log
<SlidingHorn> Connection timed out, Driver is not running, cannot lopen client name =dbusapi, failed tocreate dbusapi jack client
<OvenWerks> maybe pull out both USB cards and plug them back in. it sounds like they (or one of them is confused
<OvenWerks> I am almost to the powerdown, unplug wait 2 min and start over stage :P
<OvenWerks> (the unplug is the AC)
<OvenWerks> I am assuming you are trying to use the hea as the jack master and the snowball as jack client.
<SlidingHorn> ...if by master/client, you mean output/input, then yes?
<SlidingHorn> okay so unplugged/plugged both devices (again, though, should cadence be closed & jackdbus killed before all this?)
<OvenWerks> no I mean which do you start jack with
<SlidingHorn> I don't know what you mean by that, I'm sorry
<OvenWerks> I don't know cadence well enough to put it in cadence terms
<OvenWerks> but I think the headset is used to start jack and then the snowball is bridged to jack after
<SlidingHorn> Previously, under the "Driver" tab of "Configure" the Device/Interface was hea - Input Device was the snowball
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> does jack_control start do any better?
<SlidingHorn> need to know if I should make sure cadence is closed & jackdbus killed first?
 * OvenWerks doesn't know any more :P
<SlidingHorn> did it just in case...
<SlidingHorn> same error
<OvenWerks> does your headset have to be 44k1?
<SlidingHorn> Not that I know of?
<OvenWerks> just noting that pulse sets it to 44k1
<OvenWerks> (but then that is pulse default)
<OvenWerks> What buffer size do you use?
<SlidingHorn> IIRC I set it to 128
<OvenWerks> That should be ok. lets try something completely different...
<OvenWerks> commandline stuff so it will give lot s of output.
<SlidingHorn> ok
<OvenWerks> jackd -d alsa -d hw:hea -n 2 -p 1024
<OvenWerks> You will not get your terminal prompt back unless it fails
<SlidingHorn> OvenWerks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qbVQvzPkHW
<OvenWerks> Oh sorry it would be Hea... cap H
<SlidingHorn> k just a sec
<SlidingHorn> it's running
<OvenWerks> does ^c stop it ok?
<SlidingHorn> yep
<OvenWerks> so try the same line but change the 1024 to 128
<SlidingHorn> works...
<OvenWerks>  control c to stop...
<SlidingHorn> taking much longer to stop this time
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackdbus
<SlidingHorn> ...still not stopped :/
<OvenWerks> maybe 128 is too low.
<OvenWerks> jackd is so busy dealing with the device
<SlidingHorn> I'd set my AH!
<SlidingHorn> HOLD
<OvenWerks>  :)
<SlidingHorn> Set periods/buffer to 3 instead of 2
<SlidingHorn> force restart caused the server status to actually respond and show "Started"
<OvenWerks> 3 is ok.
<ErichEickmeyer> 3 is good if it's a USB interface, or so I've read.
<SlidingHorn> it is
<ErichEickmeyer> Yeah, that should keep your xruns to a minimum.
<SlidingHorn> so next step is determining why the snowball isn't showing up in "Input Devices"
 * ErichEickmeyer uses a mixer at work that acts as a USB interface
<OvenWerks> yes, usb works at 1ms intervals... which is 16x3
<OvenWerks> no the next step is to get rid of any default jackdbus setup.
<SlidingHorn> that too :P
<OvenWerks> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<OvenWerks> This will not start jack, jus clear some stuff
<OvenWerks> jack_control dps device hw:Hea dps rate 48000
<OvenWerks> that will not start it either :)
<SlidingHorn> done
<OvenWerks> jack_control  dps period 128 dps nperiods 3 start
<OvenWerks> this should start with no error
<SlidingHorn> ended with --start and no errors...back to prompt
<OvenWerks> \o/
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j Mic -d hw:Snowball -r 48000 -n 3
<OvenWerks> Opps I have to run and pick the lovely Laura up from work...
<SlidingHorn> ok...when you're back I got - "Warning: only 1 channels are available. (next line) Starting synchronisation." (no new prompt
<OvenWerks> So that means you should see your mic available to connect in jack
<OvenWerks> Everything should be working as it should...
<SlidingHorn> doesn't show in Cadense
<SlidingHorn> Cadence*
<OvenWerks> In the patch bay?
<OvenWerks> Or patchage or the qjackctl connections window?
<OvenWerks> or in ardour?
<OvenWerks> The main question is what setting in cadence did we get wrong?
<SlidingHorn> Looking at Catia, there's a "Capture_1" & "Capture_2"  Right-click > info shows that it's the headset mic
<OvenWerks> There should also be a Mic, capture_1
<SlidingHorn> (that was after killing the zita-a2j - re-ran it and Mic Capture_1 shows
<SlidingHorn> in catia*
<OvenWerks> I am going to have to spend time with family for at least a while. It may be tomorrow afternoon before I am back
<SlidingHorn> I'll be here :)  Thanks for the help OvenWerks
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-06
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer: alive mate?
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: Yeah, just got back from a trip about 300 miles away. What's up?
<lotuspsychje> want to check something on studio, in the docs (if there's one) bug 1827788
<ubottu> bug 1827788 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) " Add #ubuntu as 'get more help' resource in the docs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827788
 * Eickmeyer peruses
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: This is already a thing with Ubuntu Studio. Not only is there a webchat link on the website, there's also a menu entry installed by default and in the addon.
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer: could you make a screenshot of that please, ill do the work for you then
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: I could, but it might have to wait until tomorrow (it's 20:44 here).
<lotuspsychje> sure thing mate, tnx for checking ok and good night
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: You bet.
<Eickmeyer> I can throw it on my to-do list. I'll have some time to work on stuff tomorrow while waiting for laundry to wash/dry.
<lotuspsychje> great!
<ubuntu1__> having problem building kernel using docs
<ubuntu1__> the docs dont flow properly vecause something changes the package to linux-signed
<ubuntu1__> and the build deps do not install
<veremitz> you what?!
<ubuntu1__> you read me?
<ubuntu1__> hello verm
<ubuntu1__> can YOU  READ THIS
<ubuntu1_> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Quantal Quetzal is out! Go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.10/release/ to download!
<ubuntu1_> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<lotuspsychje> can we help you ubuntu1_ ?
<ubuntu1_> hmm
<ubuntu1_> hello lotuspsychje that was useful ubottu there
<ubuntu1_> I was expecting a codename to be a major release
<ubuntu1_> but precise and quantal are both 12
<ubuntu1_> lotuspsychje, can xen when using virtual machines actually swap the xen host kernel
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu1_: this is the ubuntu studio support channel
<ubuntu1_> we can do all sorts of wonderful things lotuspsychje at this point the main thing is not to get in the way
<ubuntu1_> there is some sort of opposition bug
<ubuntu1_> some get oppositional for no apparent reason
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu1_: please only use this channel for studio questions
<ubuntu1_> that is a problem they keep banning me and then we get upset when I do something to continue like call ubottu in here
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ubuntu1_ soulseeker ban evading
<ubottu> ubuntu1_ soulseeker ban evading: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - PING astraljava, cub, holstein, jussi, joejaxx, ScottL, scott-work or Unit193
<ubuntu1_> heh
<m_ad[m]> ubuntu1_: if you behave yourself and stop trolling you won't get banned, simple as taht
<veremitz> thanks guys .. I wasn't gonna be the one to put 'em right
<studio-useri7112> Hi, i just have a quick question. I installed ubuntu studio just fine but when i get to the end it fails to install grub for some reason. /sda has Windows 10 on it if that's of any help. Thanks for any advice
<veremitz> do you have an error message from grub?
<studio-useri7112> @no, fatal error could not install
<studio-useri7112> didnt notice the number
<studio-useri7112> i am at work right now and don't have access to my computer but i will note it tonight if i have not found a solution. i would like to avoid reinstalling windows. if possible
<studio-useri7112> i am loading the iso from an Easy2boot usb stick. so could it be possible the way it loads the iso my sda becomes the USB? but still lists it as my windows drive ? (samsung 250gb)
<Eickmeyer> studio-useri7112: Try asking in #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu).
<veremitz> mm sounds like a fairly generic installer failure
<veremitz> but the more information you can find, the better ;)
<studio-useri7112> perfect, will do thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-07
<studio-user703> hi, men
<xuser> Hi, i came here 2 days ago asking for help with the installation failed for GRUB, has anyone ever experienced this, i have an ssd with windows 10 installed and a new ssd with ubuntu installed. Grub will not install to any partition. tried them all
<xuser> Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error. thats all it says
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-08
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/OuAbUW6.jpg
<studiobot> tricksTelex was added by: tricksTelex
<noobalertz> hi there peeps
<noobalertz> does anyone know if theres something like the "scorecleaner" app for ubuntustudio? basically something that will turn a hum in an audio format like .wav into musical notation?
<studio-user870> hi
<studiobot> Eliot was added by: Eliot
<javier_> Hello everyone. Can someone please suggest a way to play SFZ sound libraries in Ubuntu Studio 19.04? I tried Carla but I get no sound out of it, LinuxSampler is not part of the repo and I don't have the skill to compile it, Sforzando kind of works on Wine but controls are not working. I am trying to use the "Virtual Playing Orchestra" which as far as I know allows for Crossfading using Mod Wheel (midi CC1).
<cfhowlett> first paragraph ... https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/bm2kpm/ubuntu_studio_for_devs/emtokua?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<OvenWerks> not even worth answering such a lot of missinfo
 * OvenWerks is sure of one more reason for not using redit
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Agreed. I just downvoted it. They clearly have no idea what they're talking about.
 * m_ad[m] doesn't even care anymore about such posts
<OerHeks> i have proven that ubuntu studio is a top torrent ..
<OerHeks> *hips*
<Eickmeyer> \o/
<m_ad[m]> :)
<OerHeks> now i want to dance, music?
 * m_ad[m] kicks the bassdrum
 * OerHeks is ready for an airguitar-solo
 * Eickmeyer mixes the audio to perfection
 * OvenWerks hopes mic placement was just right on that guitar
<m_ad[m]> And that's, ladies and gentledudes, how the legendary ubuntu studio band was born.
 * kotipaavi flips out a bass guitar
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-09
<qwebirc89778> Hi, new user here named ROB, new to ubuntu and ubuntu studio. trying to setup audio recording for 2 microphones and skype
<OvenWerks> qwebirc89778: go ahead, what kind of mics, what interface, what have you tried?
<qwebirc89778> I have two ATR 2100 USB mics which are detected. I'm using ardour 5 but am unable to seperate audio sources to different tracks. I think my main problem is setting up JACK
<OvenWerks> How are you setting up jack?
<OvenWerks> Are you using a GUI based application or commandline?
<qwebirc89778> GUI based. And currently can't even find jack in my programs
<OvenWerks> Jackd/jackdbus do not on their own have a GUI
<Eickmeyer[m]> qwebirc89778: What version of Ubuntu Studio?
<qwebirc89778> I want to say it was Jack Server
<qwebirc89778> had patches in it and everything
<OvenWerks> jackd can be started on command line with jack_control or jackd. The GUI start up applications are ubuntustudio-control or qjackctl
<OvenWerks> for using two USB mics, ubuntustudio-controls is probably the best thing to use.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Important to know which version, though.
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> (-controls needs an about box or version listed somewhere else in the GUI)
<qwebirc89778> I just installed it from software so I suppose it's the latest version
<Eickmeyer[m]> Or, really, the installed Ubuntu Studio version is a key (from the comand line: lsb_release -a)
<OvenWerks> which flavour and version of ubuntu are you using.
<Eickmeyer[m]> qwebirc89778: It might not be, which is why I'm asking what version of Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<qwebirc89778> i don't know which version. right now it's not letting me scroll through applications to get to command line
<qwebirc89778> installed in the last 2 weeks though
<Eickmeyer[m]> You still could have installed 18.04, 18.10, or 19.04. It all depends on what you downloaded, not when.
<qwebirc89778> 18.04.2
<Eickmeyer[m]> Okay. Now we're getting somewhere.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-backports | qwebirc89778: did you enable this?
<ubottu> qwebirc89778: did you enable this?: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> -controls will be old.
<qwebirc89778> Don't know if backports are enabled
<Eickmeyer[m]> It isn't by default. It's something you would have to intentionally do.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Follow that guide I just linked. You'll need the backports.
<qwebirc89778> ok followed that guide.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | qwebirc89778: This is the next thing you'll need:
<ubottu> qwebirc89778: This is the next thing you'll need:: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<qwebirc89778> ok thank you. reading through that now. Is there specific guidance in here about recording skype?
<OvenWerks> there is more than one choice...
<Eickmeyer[m]> qwebirc89778: video or just audio?
<OvenWerks>  but with two usb mics you will need to make them both available as one device not two.
<qwebirc89778> just audio. I'm in ardour 5 and trying to see my microphones and skype as sources
<Eickmeyer[m]> Okay. The only thing that Skype is going to see is whatever is sent to PulseIn.
<OvenWerks> skype is pulse only. so the bridge between jack and pulse is your friend.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'd use Patchage or install Carla to do the connections.
<OvenWerks> you will need some sort of application to mix your mics into one channel to send to skype so the other person can hear as well as record. I would almost say that idjc might be the best thing for this.
<OvenWerks> (AKA "Interbet DJ Console"
<OvenWerks> *internet
<OvenWerks> it has mic inputs and a phone input (all jack)
<OvenWerks> it is able to record and/or stream to the internet
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'd use Ardour as if it were an actual mixer, but that's how my audio engineer brian works.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: have you ever tried IDJC?
<qwebirc89778> just fired IDJC up now
<OvenWerks> IDJC is quite common for radio station use in the studio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ @freenode_OvenWerks:matrix.org: I have not, but that's just because I'm so used to Ardour.
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> rivendale comes packed with idjc for controlroom I think.
<qwebirc89778> anyone know how to get skype to recognize pulse as a microphone input?
 * OvenWerks worked in the standard analog radio statio of yore. Mcurdy, mixer and turn tables with cart machines.
<OvenWerks> with just pulse or with the jack-pulse bridge?
<qwebirc89778> really a novice here. either way really
<OvenWerks> skype uses pulse by default
<OvenWerks> I am not suggesting one way or the other so much as finding what you are trying
<OvenWerks> I have to know what you are trying before I can A) make it work that way or B) suggest an alternative
<qwebirc89778> my knowledge is limited to copy and paste into the terminal. My goal is to be able to record audio for a podcast interview happening over skype in 3 hours time. :-/
<qwebirc89778> I'm used to Windows and GUI's having previously used Bananameter
<OvenWerks> I hope we can do quicker than that :) I have to leave sooner.
<qwebirc89778> lol
<qwebirc89778> right now i'm playing with IDJ and have it recognizing both microphones on the Meter but I've yet to hear any audio from the mics
<OvenWerks> so why did you switch? (never mind)
<OvenWerks> ok, good start.
<OvenWerks> if you open patchage
<OvenWerks> you should see idjc and pulse
<qwebirc89778> idjc is shaking like crazy
<OvenWerks> thats not nice, solid here
<qwebirc89778> ok got it to stop shaking
<OvenWerks> anyway, the normal thing is to connect idjc "voip_out_l and _r to PulseIn left and right
<OvenWerks> and connect PulseOut to voip_in_l and _r
<qwebirc89778> is it weird to have 2 pulse ins and no pulse outs?
<OvenWerks> very.
<OvenWerks> but not if your mic is the only audio device
<qwebirc89778> yeah mics have headphone jacks in them. no other external speakers.
<OvenWerks> that is still an output and should show up in jack and pulse should be there too. It could be that the pulseout is off of patchage's screen
<qwebirc89778> trying a rearrange
<qwebirc89778> found pulse out and pulse in
<OvenWerks> you can use the name tag in patchage to grab and move a device around.
<qwebirc89778> I have two of each pulse out/in, connect both to the voips?
<qwebirc89778> and should I disconnect System from PulseIn to prevent feedback/echo?
<OvenWerks> you may need to do that yes.
<qwebirc89778> ok system playback has 8 tracks
<qwebirc89778> tracks 1 and 2 are getting PulseOut, DJ Out, and Alarm out
<qwebirc89778> by tracks i mean "playback"
<OvenWerks> once you have pulse going through idjc, you probably don't want pulse to go through systemplayback.
<OvenWerks> you are using pulse for your "phone" only in this case
<OvenWerks> you would not be able to play audio from a web page at this point.
<qwebirc89778> no audio from webpage, that's fine
<OvenWerks> (controls does not yet have a way to set up more than one bridge at a time... add that to the list...)
<OvenWerks> so does you mic show up as 8 outputs? or is that your internal device?
<qwebirc89778> mic is 2. i have monitored audio by connecting DJ_out to Mic Playback
<qwebirc89778> System has the 8 playbacks
<OvenWerks> ok that works.
<OvenWerks> The one problem I can see is that your second usb mic may try to be the same device name
<qwebirc89778> ok Skype is playing test audio but i'm not hearing it nor seeing it on the meter
<qwebirc89778> skype is set to default in skype settings
<OvenWerks> Ya, the thing to try in idjc is to click on the green phone icon.
<qwebirc89778> oooo
<qwebirc89778> testing
<qwebirc89778> ok did'nt record me in skype
<OvenWerks> did you have the "DJ" button pressed?
<qwebirc89778> i did before. it's greyed out now
<OvenWerks> (the two verticle bars should be red)
<qwebirc89778> they are red
<qwebirc89778> aux was also red
<OvenWerks> I am having difficulty too hang on.
<OvenWerks> ok now I have it.
<OvenWerks> not sure what I did though...
<OvenWerks> The meters on the right ch1 should be showing level when you speak in the mic
<qwebirc89778> i have mics assigned to channel 1 and 3
<OvenWerks> right
<qwebirc89778> and i have montioring so I'm hearing them
<OvenWerks> with the DJ red you should be able to hear what you say in the output.
<qwebirc89778> yes dj is allowing me to hear channel 1. not affecting channel 3
<qwebirc89778> aux is doing channel 3 though
<OvenWerks> at the top of the screen in the manu bar there is a little speaker where you would turn volume up and down.
<OvenWerks> if you click on that and select sound settings
<OvenWerks> Input devices... you should see a volume level (which should be at about 100%) and a bar below that.
<OvenWerks> you mic level should show up there
<qwebirc89778> yup, not showing activity
<OvenWerks> And you have voip_out connected to pulsein?
<qwebirc89778> yes i have voip_out to pulse_in
<OvenWerks> And the green phone pressed?
<OvenWerks> (a green phone should appear in the middle of the screen)
<qwebirc89778> yes it's pressed and green phone visible
<OvenWerks> Hu, I just have one voip_out plugged into pulsein and it seems to work here
<qwebirc89778> any idea why i have two pulse-ins?
<OvenWerks> Should be just a left and a right
<OvenWerks> (front-left and front-right)
<qwebirc89778> i have left and right on both PulseIn and PulseIn-01
<qwebirc89778> same with out
<OvenWerks> in the Volume Control app, do you also have a drop down where it says Jacksource?
<qwebirc89778> it's a window and neither shows activity
<OvenWerks> There should not be two bridges.
<OvenWerks> That alomst sounds like an older controls application
<qwebirc89778> let's blow up some bridges
<OvenWerks> (there was such a bug)
<OvenWerks> If you enabled the backports ppa and reinstalled ubuntustudio-controls that bug should be gone.
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type px x |grep autojack
<OvenWerks> you should only get two lines not three
<OvenWerks> sorry not px
<OvenWerks> ps x |grep autojack
<qwebirc89778> rob@openair:~$ ps x |grep autojack 14747 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto autojack 19878 tty1     Sl+    0:00 /usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack 19923 tty1     Sl+    0:00 /usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack
<qwebirc89778> still both there. restart?
<OvenWerks> kill one of them
<OvenWerks> at the far left there should be a number. kill <number>
<OvenWerks> kill 19923 for example
<qwebirc89778> not sure how to do that
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type kill 19923
<qwebirc89778> still there
<OvenWerks> maybe try kill -9 19923
<qwebirc89778> no such process
<OvenWerks> you may then have to restart jack (and and the other apps)
<OvenWerks> ok so it is not really there
<OvenWerks> did patchage show some of the things are gone or are they all still there?
<qwebirc89778> restarted all apps and Jack, pulseIn-01 is gone
<qwebirc89778> still no activity in settings
<qwebirc89778> skype not receiving minc
<OvenWerks> if you connect directly from your mic capture to pulse in does that work?
<qwebirc89778> the settings showed activity, skype didn't register
<OvenWerks> does skype show up in the recording tab?
<qwebirc89778> applications tab yes
<OvenWerks> So you have activity in inputs? but not in recording?
<qwebirc89778> yes
<OvenWerks> in recording there should be a box that is grey that says Jakc source
<OvenWerks> (right after the words "input from"
<OvenWerks> clicking on it gives a drop down where jack source should be available
<OvenWerks> There is also a speaker with x beside it. make sure that is not muted
<qwebirc89778> i don't see a recording tab.
<qwebirc89778> i see the applications tab in the sound settings
<OvenWerks> This is the one that says "Volume Control" at the top?
<qwebirc89778> Settings     Sound
<OvenWerks> It should have Playback, Recording, Output Devices, Input Devices and Configuration tabs across the top.
<qwebirc89778> That sounds like Windows to me
<OvenWerks> I am sure it trys to mimic that yes.
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type pacvucontrol
<OvenWerks> Ac!
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> I can;t spell all the time
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: I don't know if you can help here, but I need to pick up "The Lovely Laura" (my wife) from work.
<OvenWerks> Back later
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: o/
<qwebirc89778> thank you for your help
<qwebirc89778> i've now installed pavucontrol
<Eickmeyer> I'll be honest, I haven't been following along.
<qwebirc89778> that's cool. Trying to setup patch so I can record a podcast interview in an hour and a half using either ardour 5 or InternetDJ. skype is not hearing the microphone inputs going through PulseIn
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I think I gathered that, but thanks for the summary.
<Eickmeyer> Did OvenWerks have you use alsamixer on the command line?
<qwebirc89778> no
<qwebirc89778> oh and i'm quite the noob at Linux, though I understand command line, i know not actual commands
<Eickmeyer> Oh, it's an easy one. It's not an actual command, but opens a graphical/text interface (much like the DOS days of old).
<Eickmeyer> My speculation is that the volume on your microphones in ALSA is all the way down.
<Eickmeyer> So, open a terminal and type "alsamixer".
<Eickmeyer> Then press F6 and select one of the microphones, then F4 for capture.
<Eickmeyer> These are USB microphones, correct?
 * Eickmeyer missed that part
<qwebirc89778> yup usb
<Eickmeyer> Okay, then try alsamixer and see if you can see the microphones in there.
<Eickmeyer> Then make sure that "capture" for each one is up to at least 50%-ish (hard to tell sometimes based on the device).
<qwebirc89778> i see them, i've raised volumes to 100
<Eickmeyer> Okay. They're patched in Patchage to PulseIn, correct?
<qwebirc89778> capture is at 100,
<qwebirc89778> does it matter that it's that high?
<Eickmeyer> Well, let's give it a try. Keep alsamixer open, you can always lower it if you get distortion.
<Eickmeyer> They're patched in Patchage to PulseIn?
<qwebirc89778> they were not they were set to channels for internetdj but restarting everything erased all of that for some reason
<qwebirc89778> voip in and voip out were sending to pulse
 * Eickmeyer is now wishing he had more experience with Internet DJ.
<qwebirc89778> how about ardour 5?
<Eickmeyer> Well, I just gave myself a crash course. Skype is looking at "Jack source (PulseIn)", correct?
<qwebirc89778> yes
<Eickmeyer> Here's how I have it patched (looks slightly different than Patchage, it's a program called Carla): https://imgur.com/87xVG8q.png
<qwebirc89778> pulsein is the sound settings is registering the microphone activity
<Eickmeyer> But Skype isn't? (I can't see any sound indications in Skype either, but I think that's a poor design).
<qwebirc89778> oh you have voipout going to system
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I changed that though.
<Eickmeyer> Hang on...
<Eickmeyer> https://imgur.com/dLQpspW.png
<qwebirc89778> skype is frozen and won't hang up the test call. what's the kill command?
<Eickmeyer> I'd open a terminal and try "killall skype".
<Eickmeyer> I just tested with my configuration (built-in laptop mic, built-in laptop speakers) and it seemed to work.
<qwebirc89778> the way you have that setup though, i worry that DJ out will send the Skype callers audio back to them in a wicked echo
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, mine was quick and dirty That latest imgur image is what I did.
<qwebirc89778> just restarted skype, it's currently not seeing any speakers or microphones
<qwebirc89778> i think i need to restart the system at this point
<Eickmeyer> Eep. Yeah, something is definitely wrong if it can't see PulseIn/Out. (really, all it needs to see)
<qwebirc62715> Rob is back on with Ardour/InternetDJ/Skype questions
<Eickmeyer> Hey Rob!
<qwebirc62715> Hello!
<Eickmeyer> I'm working on a way to do it in Ardour.
<Eickmeyer> Really, that's how I would do it, but that's because I'm an audio engineer and think like a mixer.
<qwebirc62715> i want to do it in Ardour 5
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Here's how I set it up: https://imgur.com/t8Lw0qM.png
<Eickmeyer> I added two mono audio tracks, one for each microphone. Then I added a stereo track for Pulse. Then I added a bus to act as a send to send the microphones to Pulse, giving them each an internal aux send to that bus.
<qwebirc62715> ok, adding a bus is not something I'm familiar with :-(
<Eickmeyer> Patched it like this.
<Eickmeyer> https://imgur.com/12Vm5xu.png
<Eickmeyer> Adding a bus is just like adding a track, but selecting "Audio bus" on the left instead of track.
<qwebirc62715> Audio 1 output - Ardour Bus -Land R
<Eickmeyer> https://imgur.com/sFH2lqx.png
<Eickmeyer> I sent Mic 1 and 2 to Main with each having an aux send to "Pulse Send" and then Pulse Send routed to PulseIN.
<Eickmeyer> PulseOUT routed to Pulse RTN, which is then routed to Main.
<Eickmeyer> In this configuration, the people on Skype won't be able to hear themselves, but you'd be able to hear the mics and Skype.
<qwebirc62715> ok trying to set this up...
<qwebirc62715> skype is sending audio back to ardour. I'm not hearing it though
<qwebirc62715> i'm not hearing it i believe becuase i have nothing going to microphone out (headphones
<qwebirc62715> test call to skype failed on hearing my own voice
<Eickmeyer> That's possible, but I'm concerned that the headphone jack on those mics is for listening to just the microphone.
<Eickmeyer> Meaning, it's not for computer audio.
<Eickmeyer> Reason is because I've seen those advertised on Amazon.
<qwebirc62715> worked for the last year on a windows system
<Eickmeyer> Oh, then I'm wrong.
<Eickmeyer> Strange, and you have the main outs routed back to the microphone headphone outs?
<Eickmeyer> main from Ardour, that is.
<qwebirc62715> yeah, just checked youtube. I can hear audio through the headphones, skype isn't picking up the audio from my mic
<qwebirc62715> sound settings are no longer showing input from Jack PulseIn
<qwebirc62715> maybe ihave the bis setup wrong
<Eickmeyer> Something is wrong with Skype then. Try closing Skype and reopening.
<qwebirc62715> bus
<Eickmeyer> Well, if the sound settings aren't showing input from PulseIn, then there's a problem.
<Eickmeyer> Does Patchage see the PulseIn/PulseOut?
<qwebirc62715> i think i fixed the bus
<qwebirc62715> yes it sees that
<Eickmeyer> Okay, then you're good.
<Eickmeyer> Probably needed to patch the bus to PulseIn.
<qwebirc62715> WE'VE DONE IT!!!
<Eickmeyer> \o/
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<qwebirc62715> Needed to send to the buss
<Eickmeyer> Ah, yes. The aux send.
<qwebirc62715> ok how do I put a noise gate on these tracks?
<Eickmeyer> Right-click in the black area in the track (Mixer view), click New Plugin > Plugin Manager. Search for "Gate" and you should have a few to choose from.
<Eickmeyer> Also, you can drag the plugins into whatever order you need them on your channel strip.
<qwebirc62715> ok thank you
<Eickmeyer> You're quite welcome. Glad we got this working.
<qwebirc62715> Checkout SpreadAviation.com to see where this work is going
<Eickmeyer> Enjoy your... podcast, was it?
<Eickmeyer> SpreadAviation!!!!
 * Eickmeyer is a former pilot
<Eickmeyer> <3 <3 <3
<qwebirc62715> Pilot for life
<Eickmeyer> Seriously. I'm medically disqualified now, but man, I miss it.
<qwebirc62715> No such thing as former, just not current
<qwebirc62715> and you can always go up with a flight instructor
<Eickmeyer> That's true. Now if I had the money.... ;)
<qwebirc62715> I understand that!
<Eickmeyer> Ha! Feel free to drop in anytime or on #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
 * Eickmeyer is the Ubuntu Studio Flavor Lead
<qwebirc62715> Excellent and tahnk you for your help
<Eickmeyer> You're quite welcome. :)
<OvenWerks> good, glad it was figured out.
 * OvenWerks closes all the extra windows on his desktop...
<Eickmeyer> Haha! Did the same.
<Eickmeyer> Just kinda cool to have helped one of biggest aviation podcasts on the planet. XD
 * Eickmeyer is off to get "The Jumping Jonny" (my son) from school
<OvenWerks> o/
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-10
<xmod> hi, just installed ubuntu studio 19.04, live CD worked fine now that its installed my videocard doesnt detect. cant install nvidia drivers |?
<m_ad[m]> Not through Software & Updates --> Additional Drivers?
<OerHeks>  /clear
<Eickmeyer> O_o
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OvenWerks> I was trying to see if there was a /foggy or /clutter
<xmod> yeah the lastest driver is seletected onadditional driver, also tried to turn off the Nouveau driver and make the nvidia one default but nothing seems to stick.\
<Eickmeyer> !nvidia | xmod xmod_: Have you tried any of this?
<ubottu> xmod xmod_: Have you tried any of this?: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<studio-user285> i am running regular ubuntu and would like to just upgrade to ubuntu studio 19.04 can you help me do that
<Eickmeyer> Sure, if you stick around longer than 5 minutes. :P
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, 10.
<veremitz> usually I give them the 10 mins test for any web* client .. because they're rarely patient enough to stick around. CADT and all that :(
<veremitz> *must have instaresponse*
<Eickmeyer> veremitz: Yeah, good point.
<veremitz> its a quick filter :) learnt that one from #beagle :D
<studio-user737> so i downloaded wine through the terminal (im a root user), but it keeps saying wine doesn't belong to me. EVERY time i reinstall it. what do i do?
<studio-user640> portuguese?
<studio-user640> Alguém fala Português?
<Unit193> Hello!  This is an English support channel, if you can do that then fine, otherwise...
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<studio-user640> Thanks
<veremitz> I wonder about the effectiveness of having links to webchat for support ..
<veremitz> the kinda people who use them .. aren't really gonna be well versed in netiquette ..
<veremitz> because $web.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-11
<Eickmeyer[m]> <veremitz "I wonder about the effectiveness"> veremitz: Join in #ubuntustudio-offtopic? I have a bit of opinion on the matter as well.
<veremitz> oops .. it dragged the ? lol .. sec ..
<studio-user241> Is it a known issue that nvidia drivers work on the live cd but not once i installed ubuntu studio to a HDD?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user241: That's one of the reasons for the driver installation selection during install.
<studio-user805> hi is able to answer question about coding?
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-04
<yelof> Ubuntu Studio 20.04 with low-latency and jack.  User A (and pulse) by default is in audio group. Created user B and has no audio device access.  As I understand only one user can access at a time, should I add user B to the audio group, or remove user A and use the system-wide pulse user?  what are the implications of each?
<Eickmeyer> That's false.
<Eickmeyer> There is no system-wide pulse.
<yelof> okay, on normal ubuntu the only user in audio group is "pulse" and all users are able to play sound just trying to figure ubuntu-studio so that the 2nd user can also access sound. thanks for the input, user A works great, user B shows "no audio devices detected"
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: If you're around, this is your territory. ^
<OvenWerks> yelof: are both users logged in at the same time?
<OvenWerks> (and how?)
<yelof> they were not both at once, both were separate local LXDE logins from boot.
<OvenWerks> yelof: then put them both in the audio group... run ubuntustudio-controls as that user and do the fix rt button.
<yelof> OvenWerks: okay will try, will that cause any conflict with a logged out user holding access after log-out/log-in will I want to reboot? (my understand is it will conflict for simultaneous logins/switch user)
<OvenWerks> It may give trouble with switch user, but in ubuntustudio a logout and login should not be a problem
<OvenWerks> in ubuntu vanilla with studio over top I am not so sure
<OvenWerks> if you want to be able to use the same audio device with two users at the same time... you need to use network as an output on one
<OvenWerks>  and allow a network in on the other
<yelof> It's studio been upgraded about yearly from 16.04 and probably has too many vanilla packages added, okay. thanks for the assistance, now to logout and try.
<yelof> OvenWerks: had about a 30 second delay (and same back to this user) with "no audio devices detected" for the audio devices to come up, then works fine with both users in audio group.  will research network. thanks for the information.
<OvenWerks> ok
<shaban238> hello. is ther eany problem with hexter? everytime i try to open it its not showing the interface and its crashing
<shaban238> just want to be sure if this is a bug or if im doing smth wrong here
<OvenWerks> shaban238: hexter is known to have trouble with the GUI yes.
<shaban238> OvenWerks thnks :)
<OvenWerks> I think it can still run and be controlled via midi
<shaban238> yes it can
<OvenWerks> just the gui crashes
<shaban238> but i mgettting the send report thing
<OvenWerks> please do
<shaban238> sure i always do that
<shaban238> :)
<shaban238> im getting send report many times for the blueman also. it seems to disconnect my wifi when using bluetooth
<shaban238> ahh just got one now '=D
<OvenWerks> That I can't help you with, I don't have a wifi to work with or BT
<shaban238> i see
<OvenWerks> So it could be a HW thing. Are either the bt or wifi USB dongles? or are they both built in?
<shaban238> well im on thinkpad and im sure my machine its fine
<OvenWerks> So they are both built in then, If one was USB just changing the plug may help
<shaban238> yes i thought that
<shaban238> this is what the bug says
<shaban238> https://postimg.cc/9zj0TZ9W
<OvenWerks> maybe ask in #ubuntu it may be that there is a better wifi kernel module for that wifi chip
<OvenWerks> I think the BT modules are pretty standard
<shaban238> ok. i will write it at #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> (there are a lot more people there too)
<shaban238> is this the one: #ubuntu-unregged?
<OvenWerks> should be just #ubuntu
<shaban238> hm. i typed that and it brought me to the other
<OvenWerks> I don't know then
<shaban238> thnks anyway
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<StevenJayCohen> <shaban238 "hm. i typed that and it brought "> You need to register your nick to be admitted to that channel.
<shaban238> yes exactly
<shaban238> i dont know how to register. i read through the link but i didnt find anything
<StevenJayCohen> <shaban238 "i dont know how to register. i r"> http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=freenode+register+nick
<Eickmeyer> !register | shaban238
<ubottu> shaban238: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<shaban238> OvenWerks btw i wrote directly to the developer of hexter :)
<OvenWerks> shaban238: ok, I expect you will not get much help as I don't think he has done anything to hexter in a number of years.
<OvenWerks> dssi is basically dead any more. It would be nice to convert it to an LV2 with more up to date GUI tool kit.
<OvenWerks> wifi trouble
<shaban238> OvenWerks sorry i didnt catch the entire phrase as i was logged out
<OvenWerks> shaban238: ok, I expect you will not get much help as I
<OvenWerks>                    don't think he has done anything to hexter in a number of
<OvenWerks>                    years.
<OvenWerks>  dssi is basically dead any more. It would be nice to convert it to an LV2 with more up to date GUI tool kit.
<shaban238> ah ok! i didnt know as im kinda new here
<OvenWerks> kxstudio has dexed in a plugin I think.
<OvenWerks> dexed is also a DX7 emulator
<shaban238> ok i will check that
<shaban238> i have a real dx7 btw but hexter sounds really nice :)
<OvenWerks> be careful about grabbing the whole txstudio set of programs as there are some that conflict with studio
<OvenWerks> in particular Cadence is one to stay away from
<shaban238> yep i noticed that actually when i tried some days ago
<shaban238> i have reinstall the system different times to find and learn the right way
<OvenWerks> I also have a dx7 (flat buttons)
<shaban238> :D
<shaban238> great synth btw
<OvenWerks> I like the feel of the kb though.... probably because I am _not_ a kb player :)
<shaban238> haha me too im a guitar player
<OvenWerks> I also like the expresion available from the fm synth
<shaban238> its pretty yeah :)
<shaban238> btw apart from zynadd subfx my surprise was on phasex
<shaban238> never heard before
<shaban238> really good soft synth
<OvenWerks> I hope it sticks around
<shaban238> i wish it remembers the interface i choose though anytime i start it again
<shaban238> as i need to choose the system color and notebook interface anytime i restart it
<OvenWerks> yeah, phasex uses a whole colour theme
<shaban238> have you tried vcv rack though any issues?
<shaban238> im getting xruns with it and its a bit weird as with bitwig and others it seems pretty fine
<OvenWerks> I have not.
<shaban238> i see
<OvenWerks> I have heard it is cpu heavy and I am not sure of the quality of the dsp code
<shaban238> yeah im not sure too...
<OvenWerks> The dev is not really a part of the community like willing to take suggestions etc.
<OvenWerks> There are some very good dsp guys in the community
<shaban238> i see. and actually it sounds really good also
<OvenWerks> Yes it can sound quite good.
<OvenWerks> Dave Philips has done quite a bit with it
<shaban238> :)
<shaban238> i need to say this. i love the way pure data is integrated in ubuntu studio. i dont know who collected all externals but its really great to have them already there :D
<OvenWerks> http://linux-audio.4202.n7.nabble.com/1625-music-td107605.html
<OvenWerks> shaban238: That link has a link to some stuff done with vcv
<shaban238> thnks :)
<zurn> Hi everyone, I'm wondering if anyone can help me straighten out my audio settings: I recently switched to the updated version of ubunstustudio-controls to see if it would fix an issue I was having with JACK and a firewire interface I have (makes a crazy distortion sound every 30 seconds or so), but doing so has resulted in no sound whatsoever from
<zurn> my computer's speakers/headphone jack... I'm on Ubuntu Studio 18.04 LTS
<Eickmeyer> zurn: Ubuntu Studio 18.04 was not released as an LTS.
<zurn> I know it has something to do with the pulse->jack bridge
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | zurn
<ubottu> zurn: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> zurn: are you using the alsa modules for your FW device?
<zurn> Hi OvenWerks, you actually helped me fix the distortion issue back in August but I didn't document the solution properly!... yes I do use ALSA with the FW device as the distortion occurs with JACK
<OvenWerks> I don't remember either :)
<OvenWerks> which jack settings are you using?
<zurn> Your response back in August was this: "if you use jack with the pulse->jack bridge, then the same fix will effect jack as well. If use ubuntustudio-controls to start jack, t will already fix pulse to work with jack. the problem is that pulse takes it's sync from the first alsa device it finds (normally the internal audio) and uses it for sync. The
<zurn> pulse -> jack bridge binds jack to pulse in a closer way than it should (because the bridge was never properly finished) and so removing phyical devices from pulse allows pulse to use jack for it's sync. If pulse has two sources of sync they will clash even if they work at the same rate"
<OvenWerks> Yup. I have seen that
<zurn> what's the best way to check my jack settings? I'm pretty confused as to what's happening where after installing the new ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> in ubuntustudio controls the audio page should not have changed that much
<OvenWerks> Basically the sample rate and buffer size
<zurn> 44.1 Hz, 1024 buffer size
<OvenWerks> nothing odd then.
<OvenWerks> if you want to beable to have audio from your internal card at the same time you need to enabletem on the second sub tab in audio settings
<OvenWerks> the tab is called Extra devices
<zurn> hmm.. doesn't seem to do anything... I also tried setting my Jack Master Device to my internal card, still no sound
<zurn> I have the FW device disconnected
<zurn> And oddly, the mute button on the keyboard is ineffective, it's always enabled
<OvenWerks> with jack set for your internal device and no sound (from desktop I assume) then next go to the pulse bridging page.
<OvenWerks> under the Add an Output Bridge the next box down should have pulse_out or similar
<zurn> yep, that all seems good
<OvenWerks> and you have applied audio settings from there
<zurn> yep
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type jack_lsp -c |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> post the url here
<zurn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x6F9Vn9jbz/
<OvenWerks> OK that looks as expected
<OvenWerks> in the terminal try alsamixer
<OvenWerks> you may have to hit F6 to switch to your internal card
<OvenWerks> it is probaly pch
<OvenWerks> The first four bars from the left are probably Master, haedphones, PCM and Front or speaker
<zurn> it's set to PCH, still no sound/always muted though
<zurn> (should add that the mute button is definitely not broken, as it works fine when I boot into my Windows system)
<OvenWerks> in the first four bars are the levels up
<OvenWerks> I am not suggesting your mute button is bad
<OvenWerks> maybe send me a screen shot of alsamixer with the card set to PCH
<zurn> heh, ya I just added that to be sure........ the levels are all up except for an item called Headphone 1 (different than Headphone), which doesn't have a meter
<zurn> okay, will do
<OvenWerks> Oh ok.
<OvenWerks> the little box at the bottom of each bar should have 00 not mm
<OvenWerks> (or MM)
<zurn> okay, they all have mm!
<zurn> MM
<OvenWerks> so the Master should be in red
<OvenWerks>  if you hit M the MM should turn to 00
<OvenWerks> then use the arrow key to move through the next three and do the same
<zurn> there it is!
<zurn> it was muted?
<OvenWerks> I would guess so. Not sure why. That is the card it self which is different from pluse muting
<OvenWerks>  pulse muting is what your mute key affects
<OvenWerks> So your mute key should work now for desktop sound like the browser
<zurn> actually... neither the mute key or the volume control keys work now
<zurn> lol
<OvenWerks> They will not work for jack applications like Ardour for example, but should work for desktop audio
<OvenWerks> Though, I do recall there being an issue in 18.04 or so with that ( Eickmeyer ?)
<OvenWerks> There was a fix for it at the time bnut I didn't pay much attention to it because I have a very old keyboard
<zurn> not working for desktop audio (playing music in browser, or from VLC)
<zurn> interesting
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, as I recall, there was an issue with 18.04 where Ardour was having trouble with some things.
<Eickmeyer> zurn: I'd highly recommend upgrading to 20.04 as soon as possible. 18.04 was not a good release for us at all.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: no desktop audio the vol up keys not working
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: OOOOohhhh... yes. That was resolved in 19.10.
<Eickmeyer> It had to do with xfce4-volumed which hasn't seen any love since the dark ages.
<Eickmeyer> zurn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio#Known_Problems
<zurn> hi sorry I got a phone call... okay cool, I'll upgrade to 20.04, sounds cool, I may wait until after I finish the recording project I'm working on however, just in case it messes with something
<transistor75> hello everybody, hope you're well !
<transistor75> is this channel only in english or can I use french ?
<OvenWerks> I dop not think there is any one who would be able to help
<OvenWerks> I seem to be the language chalenged one in the family
<transistor75> ok, trying in english so
<transistor75> just to notice a strange bug with the last 20.04 ubuntustudio release
<OvenWerks> your english doesn't have to be great
<OvenWerks> ok
<shaban238> try #ubuntu-fr
<transistor75> thks, I will try here before, no problem
<zurn> thanks a lot OvenWerks and Eickmeyer... you've bailed me out once again!
<transistor75> after fresh install on recent laptop, everything works perfectly out of the box
<transistor75> but since the last 5.4.0-28 lowlatency kernel installation wifi doesn't work anymore
<OvenWerks> hmm, And you have tried the generic kernel as well?
<transistor75> come back to the 5.4.0-26 fix the issue
<OvenWerks> The low latency kernel is very similar to the generic kernel, All the same modules
<transistor75> no I didn't try the generic kernel
<OvenWerks> If the same problem was there in generic, the kernel team would be more "excited" about making sure it was fixed :)
<transistor75> so wifi works with the iwlwifi driver with 5.4.0-26 lowlatency kernel, but not with the 5.4.0-28
<OvenWerks> That is good to know becasue there was just someone else having similar trouble.
<OvenWerks> something about blue tooth and wifi causing trouble.
<transistor75> currently I'm using 5..4.0-26 kernel and everythink works fine, so it's not a big problem, but would be nice if the problem will be fixed in the later released
<OvenWerks> yes it would
<OvenWerks> if you could boot to the troublsome kernel
<OvenWerks> and type in a terminal ubuntu-bug linux-lowlatency
<transistor75> I didn't try blue tooth as I needed work with network and I came back imediately on previous kernel that I knew working
<OvenWerks> it should do a bug report
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: would he need a launch pad account for that?
<OvenWerks> But yes certainly stay on the older working kernel till it gets fixed
<transistor75> sure, but if I can "help" to fix, would be nice
<transistor75> is it possible to save the bug report in a file ? because, if not I don't know how send the report without network
<shaban238> transistor75 do you know which wireless driver or card? if its brodcom than i would doubt its a kernel bug
<shaban238> broadcom*
<transistor75> driver is backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<transistor75> don't know for the card
<shaban238> yes thats the one used by default and its open source. but there should be a propieatary driver for the wireles card
<shaban238> i see
<shaban238> mine looks like this
<shaban238> https://postimg.cc/RWBCwVxy
<transistor75> lspci give this about wireless card:
<transistor75> Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] (rev 10)
<shaban238> ok
<transistor75> open source driver used
<shaban238> yes. pretty weird that its working with the older kernel
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, transistor75 : Bug reports require Launchpad accounts, I'm afraid. Very easy to sign-up for one.
<Eickmeyer> They might already be aware if there's a wifi issue with the latest x-release.
<Eickmeyer> transistor75: Nobody here works on the kernel. :)
<Eickmeyer> !info backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<ubottu> backport-iwlwifi-dkms (source: backport-iwlwifi-dkms): iwlwifi driver backport in DKMS format. In component universe, is optional. Version 8324-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1530 kB, installed size 9804 kB
<transistor75> I expected something easier even if easy for you ;D
<Eickmeyer> transistor75: I wasn't talking about easy for me. If a 60-something-year-old grandmother can do it (I have an example, not me), you can too. :)
<transistor75> for sure you don't know my grandmother :')
<transistor75> but ok, I can probably do it, just
<transistor75> is bug reporting works even without network ?
<Eickmeyer> ! bug | transistor75
<ubottu> transistor75: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Eickmeyer> So, no, reporting a bug doesn't work without network. Can it be wired-in?
<transistor75> will try with my smartphone as modem
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that should work. :)
<transistor75> so to summarize, correct me if I'm wrong
<transistor75> create a launchpad account (ask to my grandmother how to do :') )
<transistor75> boot with 5.4.0-28 lowlatency kernel
<transistor75> type in a terminal ubuntu-bug linux-lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> ^ Once you do that, it will guide you through the rest.
<transistor75> and then connect the laptop to network using smartphone
<Eickmeyer> Nah, connect it _before_ you type ubuntu-bug in the terminal.
<transistor75> ok XD  thank you
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<transistor75> account created, will now reboot, thanks for your help, have a good evening and be safe irl, bye
<Eickmeyer> You too!
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-05
<coolvidgame> hi
<tetebetson[m]> <coolvidgame "hi"> Hi
<tetebetson> Hi
<zmagii> oerheks: Have you worked with HifiBerry HATs?
<Eickmeyer> zmagii: Unless you have a support question, take it to #ubuntustudio-offtopic. :)
<Mark85> I have kind of an odd setup.  I push my audio via pulseaudio over to a Windows box with some nice bose speakers attached.  In 18.04 this worked perfectly.  I just upgraded to 20.04 and now nada.  Only sound is through usb headphones and there's not even a volume control for that anymore.  Is there some sound weirdness with 20.04?
<Eickmeyer> Mark85: Check pavucontrol and alsamixer and see if there's any weirdness there.
 * Eickmeyer has experienced zero audio issues
<Mark85> pavucontrol shows the output to the WaveOut on Microsoft Sound Mapper like it always did, but no audio appears to be going to it.  Never shows any applications playing sound.  Alsa looks normal, as in the same as before the upgrade, as well.
<Eickmeyer> That's odd. Microsoft Sound Mapper? That sounds like Windows, not Ubuntu.
<Mark85> Yeah.. it pushes the sound out over my network to my windows box.
<Eickmeyer> No clue how you would've set that up. That's not something we really can offer you support on.
<Mark85> And nothing changed on that one.  Even checked file versions and configs.
<Mark85> It took some research.  /chuckle
<Eickmeyer> Then you might have to go back to that research. You have an unsupported audio setup as far as official support is concerned.
<Mark85> And it was worth a shot.  I appreciate your time.
<Eickmeyer> Sorry I couldn't have been of more assistance.
<JorgeIcarus> Hello everyone, folks! I have just installed Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS and I am loving it!!! Thanks to everybody who has helped with this amazing project!
<Eickmeyer> JorgeIcarus: Thanks for the kind words!
<JorgeIcarus> I am going to donate to the project for sure. Unfortunately I have no programming skills whatsoever.
<Eickmeyer> JorgeIcarus: Appreciate it. We don't have any way of directly donating at this time, but we appreciate the sentiment.
<JorgeIcarus> Everything is slick and runs smoothly and I can't believe the amount and the quality of the programs already available
<JorgeIcarus> Eickmeyer, that's a pity. The developers should have a Patron or JustGive page or something...even a "buy me a coffee" type of button somewhere linked to a paypal account or something...
<Eickmeyer> JorgeIcarus: I've been thinking about putting together some kind of patreon, but other things get in the way a lot.
<JorgeIcarus> Well, as soon as you or someone else put it up, I promise I will donate
<JorgeIcarus> I have a question about the "whisker" XFCE menu. I don't know whether that's the only "flavour" Ubuntu Studio comes in...is it ok to ask here? Help and Google were not of much help
<Eickmeyer> There's no other "flavor" of Ubuntu Studio, but Ubuntu Studio is a flavor of Ubuntu. As such, we support installing Ubuntu Studio on other flavors of Ubuntu...
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | ...via this
<ubottu> ...via this: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> There are other menus you can use in Xfce (the desktop environment.
<JorgeIcarus> I understand. I will keep things as simple as possible. I am going to leave the default menu. It was a problem with the icon of a program I have installed that disappeared...I will look for the solution somewhere else. Thanks anyway
<Eickmeyer> Ok. What application/icon?
<JorgeIcarus> I installed Telegram Desktop directly from their website (because I could not find it with the repositories currently present). The icon was there and worked fine as long as the program was in the Download Folder. I then moved it to /usr/lib. The icon (alias) in the menu obviously did not work because it was pointing at the wrong directory, so I
<JorgeIcarus> changed the path in the properties. After doing that, it disappeared. I have been trying creating a new item using Ubuntu Studio Menu Item Creator, but to no avail. I checked the help file, as well...I am a bit hopeless, I guess. I can only use my DAWs and audio plugins! LOL
<bashfulrobot> JorgeIcarus: Which version? I know there is a package on 20.04
<bashfulrobot> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qkgcul0W/
 * Eickmeyer has Telegram and has not encountered that issue
<bashfulrobot> And there is also a snap package that is slightly newer.
<bashfulrobot> `installed:          2.1.1                          (1585) 74MB -` (on my system)
<JorgeIcarus> Oh, thanks. I must have done something wrong because I could not find it.
<studio_user_fail> Hi, just grabbed the ISO of 20.04 LTS and trying to install it.... i can't boot to either live session or install unless I remove "quiet" from boot options, or i get a segmentation fault with this error
<studio_user_fail> ln: /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d//scripts/init-premount/lvm2: No such file or directory
<studio_user_fail> If i remove "quiet" i can boot to the live session or install screen, but either way, Ubiquiti locks up after attempting to choose the keyboard layout
<studio_user_fail> Computer is a stock HP Z230 SFF workstation (haswell Xeon processor, nVidia NVS 315)
<studio_user_fail> Also. the double / in the ln error is not a typo.
<studio_user_fail> at least on my part
<studio_user_fail> Looks like after a while of leaving the wheel spinning, after trying to choose a keyboard layout, it gives me a dialog box to choose to terminate the window as it may not be respondign
<Eickmeyer> studio_user_fail: I'm going to go ahead and blame the nVidia NVS 315 on this one. My daily machine is a HP Z220 CMT workstation, intel integrated/nvidia GTX 1650.
<studio_user_fail> The NVS was giving me occasional nouveau errors in plain debian 10 so i would believe that if nobody else is having issues with 20.04
<Eickmeyer> So, not much different than yours, but nvidia graphics traditionally have struggled with the noveau drivers (which are used by default).
<Eickmeyer> I'm not having issues with 20.04.
<studio_user_fail> Hmm okay. I had failures with the safe graphics too, i'll try booting off the 19.10 iso and see how it goes
<studio_user_fail> Thank you
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<studio_user_fail> Like like the issue is it tries to run /scripts/init-premount, which causes the ln: /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d//scripts/init-premount/lvm2: No such file or directory.  error
<studio_user_fail> then it gives a kernel bug at fs/etc4/extents_status.c:884 (invalid opcode 0000 #2 preempt smp pti)
<studio_user_fail> Same error with /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks booting 20.04 iso on my laptop but it does boot up normally and let me get through setup it seems
<studio_user_fail> so yeah must be the gpu in that machine being cranky
<studio_user_fail> Ah. Looks like I am having some better luck booting with legacy BIOS on that machine as opposed to UEFI.
<studio_user_fail> No secure boot for me. Lol
<JorgeIcarus> Hello again. Nothing. I tried installing the packages from terminal, but Telegram won't appear in my Whisker menu. Can you pls point me to the right forum where I can ask for help?
<Eickmeyer> JorgeIcarus: What I would do is uninstall whatever you installed and type, "sudo apt install telegram-desktop" into a terminal.
<JorgeIcarus> Eickmeyer Yes, that's what I did. I will do it again after rebooting...
<Eickmeyer> JorgeIcarus: Barring that, "sudo apt remove telegram-desktop" followed by "sudo snap install telegram". That might yeild better results. Otherwise, there's an error in your whisker menu configuration.
<Eickmeyer> Whisker menu is searchable, by the way.
<JorgeIcarus> I used sudo apt autoremove telegram-desktop
<Eickmeyer> That's fine.
<JorgeIcarus> what do you mean by whisker menu is searchable? (sorry, I am a total linux noob)
<Eickmeyer> You can open your whisker menu and just start typing.
<Eickmeyer> That should search it.
<JorgeIcarus> yes, that's what I did...but it won't show up. I can search (and find!) anything else
<Eickmeyer> Strange.
<Eickmeyer> Done with the snap method yet?
<JorgeIcarus> yes, it is still working. it had to setup snapd, first. I used the command with telegram-desktop as the argument, though. not telegram
<Eickmeyer> Well, if that's what worked...
<JorgeIcarus> ok, done.  and the icon is there! :)
<JorgeIcarus> cheers, mate
<Eickmeyer> Alright, have fun!
<JorgeIcarus> that's the only other app I use apart from my audio production tools. I will have fun tomorrow with all these goodies here! thank you so much again. btw, txt me @james_jamerson on Telegram
<Eickmeyer> :)
<JorgeIcarus> I will probably pop in this IRC room again, though...I am sure I will run into more troubles! LOL
<JorgeIcarus> goodnight!
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-06
<gbnnn> hi there
<gbnnn> still unsure about the best way to install ubuntu studio for me
<gbnnn> i'm a gnome user
<gbnnn> so i'm thinking of just installing ubuntu 20.04, and then using ubuntustudio-installer
<gbnnn> but then will i get all the tweaks for performance and all?
<gbnnn> someone was telling me there's quite a bit of work that has been done to make sure the wifi doesn't cause xruns for instance
<togo> cant find the settings to output sound via hdmi?
<togo> found it!
<togo> thanks!
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support | Typical active time zones: US/Canada Pacific (UTC -0700) | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/ | Supported Releases: 20.04 LTS, 19.10, 18.04 (with backports) | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStu
<Eickmeyer> Oof, that made it too long.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: ?
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio Support | Active TZ: UTC -0700 | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/ | Supported Releases: 20.04 LTS, 19.10, 18.04 (with backports) | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: oh lol
<Eickmeyer> I need to consolidate that thing anyhow.
<AskingForHelp> hello
<AskingForHelp> I just installed Ubuntu Studio and so far I love it. I used ubuntu and ubuntu mate before... I have some quick questions: for example, how do I perform a quick search on my computer? In ubuntu all I had to do was to press the "winkey" and type in what I was looking for
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, that's a limitation of Xfce. CTRL-ESC should invoke the whisker menu. If simply "winkey" was used, it would disable other shortcuts that would use it as a modifier since Xfce responds to the "keydown" as opposed to "keyup."
<Eickmeyer> AskingForHelp: If you need another way to search, I believe ALT-F2 should give you the catfish search.
<AskingForHelp> Yes, I knew the shortcut to open the whisker menu; but I was wondering if there is a way to search not only installed software, but also files and such. Alt+F2 is looking only for applications, as well
<Eickmeyer> Again, this is another reason why we're switching away from Xfce in the next version. Xfce is too limited for what we and our users need.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | AskingForHelp: You didn't need to install Ubuntu Studio's ISO to get its benefits:
<ubottu> AskingForHelp: You didn't need to install Ubuntu Studio's ISO to get its benefits:: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> AskingForHelp: You could've just stuck with Ubuntu or Ubuntu MATE. :)
<AskingForHelp> that's interesting, thank you for the suggestion. As a matter of fact I think that my preferred distribution is Mate, but I decided to switch to Studio because being a musician I need everything set up to work together, and I don't have the experience to do it myself... So I can tweak Mate to have all the functionalities of Studio with this
<AskingForHelp> application, that's good. What about the low-latency core?
<AskingForHelp> ...and also: if it is possible to turn every ubuntu distro into Studio with this app... why having a Studio distro in the first place?
<OvenWerks> The is a file search applet in accessories
<OvenWerks> cat something?
<Eickmeyer> Catfish
<Eickmeyer> I think.
<OvenWerks> yeah a nice play on unix-y stuff
<Eickmeyer> AskingForHelp: Ubuntu Studio Installer has the option to pull-in the low-latency kernel.
<AskingForHelp> but this doesn't happen with the distros that are just "Studio-ized"?
<OvenWerks> yes it does
<AskingForHelp> oh, ok, sorry, I thought you were referring to the installer of the OS
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-installer lists part of Studio to pull in, both lowlatency kernel and tweaks are there
<Eickmeyer> No no no. Read that article. The OS installer is called Ubiquity. This installer has nothing to do with that, AskingForHelp .
<AskingForHelp> yes, I understand now. Thanks for the help. I looked also for catfish, that works fine too. But I think I still prefer to use the Mate desktop, since I can install all the functionalities of Studio. I think that would be the perfect combination form
<AskingForHelp> for me
<AskingForHelp> thank you gusy
<AskingForHelp> guys
<SoundShaman> is anyone around
<SoundShaman> having a wifi issue on a new install
<shaban238> OvenWerks can i ask you smth?
<OvenWerks> just ask
<OvenWerks> I'll answer if I can :)
<shaban238> i was wondering about musescore
<shaban238> the repositories latest version is 3.2.3
<shaban238> i wrote on the musescore page support and they told me to use the appimage as it is in most cases built better than the version on the repositories
<shaban238> and its newer obviously
<OvenWerks> Ardour takes the same stance.
<OvenWerks> however, right now, the ubuntu Ardour works better :)
<shaban238> yes true. you have to pay for the ardour official compiled version
<shaban238> even though i donated to ardour you are right as it works better from the kxstudio repositories
<OvenWerks> however, for support purposes, asking people to at least try an official version is a basic trouble shooting aid
<shaban238> for sure!
<OvenWerks> The upside of repo versions of appliactions is that they use system libs that have been matched
<shaban238> exactly. i completely agree actually i wa sjust curios from what they told me. actually i use musescore and it is working perfectly on ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> so ubuntu's Ardour has plugins from ardour that actually work where as the Ardour from ardour,org will not load it's own plugins right now. (fixed in 6.0 due out this month)
<shaban238> i see :)
<OvenWerks> (in 20.04)
<shaban238> can i ask why mixxx though was not preincluded in studio?
<OvenWerks> I do not know about musescore, but in the case of Ardour, both versions can be installed at the same time. So the thing to ask at Musescore is if that is also true there. Can you install the musescore from them as well as the one in the repo and switch from one to the other (assuming no project swapping)
<OvenWerks> mixxx I don't know really.
<OvenWerks> we used to have it.
 * OvenWerks son wishes school help... back later
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. I'm looking for simplest possible real time reverb for Linux. Mic -> reverb -> audio output. Hopefully, low-latency. What should I try?
<Eickmeyer> ArthurStrong: I'd install ubuntustudio-controls, carla, and calf. ubuntustudio-controls will take care of the Jack setup for you, and then Carla will act like a virtual audio rack and patch bay. calf is a set of audio plugins.
<ArthurStrong> Eickmeyer: thanks! will try
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-07
<zurn> Hi, the other day it was recommended to me to upgrade my Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to the new 20.04 to resolve some pulse->jack bridge issues I've been having...just noticing that it says not to do so until 20.04.01 comes out in July - is there a risk of doing the upgrade now?
<Eickmeyer> zurn: Just like with any free operating system, everything is at your own risk. You can either wait until 20.04.1 or you can run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in a terminal or alt-F2, "update-manager -d" now to upgrade if you wish. Considering 20.04 is stable, you should be OK.
<zurn> Oh good... cause I've already started!
<Eickmeyer> Also, "It says" is something I likely wrote. :)
 * Eickmeyer goes grocery shopping
<zurn> and for that I salute you
<zurn> you guys are truly amazing
<genii> Working on a friend's laptop which he just installed Ubuntu Studio 20.04 on. Cleared up some other isseues already ( screen tearing and inactive Elantech touchpad buttons). But it has this other annoying bug I can't seem to get to the bottom of yet, after inactivity whenever it goes into some other state ( not sure if lock/sleep/whatever), the screen remaqins the same, there ins no screensaver or lock screen,e tc but then there is only cursor
<genii> movement and hovering/clicking/ etc go totally dead. The only current solution is ctrl-alt-f1 and restarting lightdm. Machine is an ASUS X555DA with AMD A10-8700 and Carrizo GPU, Latest HWE kernel and amdgpu installed
<PLC> hi' there :)
<Eickmeyer> genii: I'd check with #xubuntu on that, there's nothing that we have configured in regards to the screensaver that they didn't configure.
<genii> Eickmeyer: I asked around because of the XFCE comman backend, but no good leads yet. light-locker is not installed, etc
<Eickmeyer> genii: Right, xfce4-screensaver replaced light-locker in 19.04 and later.
<genii> I have all the things I can possibly turn off as far as DPMS, powersaving, etc
<Eickmeyer> genii: Could also be completely hardware related, i.e. no two ACPI interfaces are exactly alike.
<Eickmeyer> genii: Could also be the video driver.
<genii> ..I am starting to lean in that direction, some wonky AMD ACPI implementaion maybe
<Eickmeyer> That's very possible. I had that problem with my AMD machine in 19.04 and had to disable the power manager when every other DE worked fine.
<Eickmeyer> No issues with 20.04 however.
<genii> Eickmeyer: I upgraded the driver to latest PPA, disabled compistiing, made sure DRI3 and GLX/Mesa are running fine, etc
<genii> *compositing
<genii> ...Yeh, Kubuntu Focal and Groovy both ran fine off liveUSB
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that means nothing if it's a funky ACPI. There *might* be a kernel parameter that needs to be added to the command line in grub, but I don't remember off the top of my head what that might be.
<Eickmeyer> acpi_osi=linux or something like that.
<genii> Hm, OK. Guess I'll just keep poking at it with a stick
<Eickmeyer> genii: That's what I would do. Sorry I couldn't have been better assistance. There are several reasons why we're moving to KDE Plasma with 20.10, and funky power management issues are one of them.
 * genii goes back to the stick-pokings
<Eickmeyer> Hehe, good luck, genii
<genii> Thanks :) I'll kepp you posted if something works
<OvenWerks> genii: given that other DEs work for you, have you thought of installing Studio on top of one of those DEs with ubuntustudio-installer?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<genii> OvenWerks: He's used to the regular version so I don't want to have to coach him through some new interface... plus I'd rather actually get to the bottom of the real issue and solve it
<OvenWerks> ok
<genii> Got it
<genii> ..turns out to be a combination of:  acpi_osi=1 acpi_osi='Windows 2010' tsc=unstable clocksource=hpet
<genii> ..for future reference
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-08
<OvenWerks> genii: is that kernel command line?
<genii> Yes
<genii> This firmware seems to be tightly integrated to Windows 8.1, and has an unreliable time stamp counter
<OvenWerks> windows = the demo OS that comes on many computers that is expected to be replaced by a real OS
<genii> :D
<r2b2nz> Just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction (or tell me it isn't possible) to have the setting that "USB device that should be master" in Ubuntu Studio Controls relates to automatically change to the USB device when I plug it in and change back to None when I remove it? Right now its detecting the USB device and adding it to the list but I have to manually switch.
<OvenWerks> r2b2nz: With the USB device unplugged set the master device to the device that should be master when there is no USB device.
<OvenWerks> the plug in the usb device  and set that to be USB master, Apply that and then start jack.
<OvenWerks> now unplug the USB device and jack should switch to the internal master device.
<OvenWerks> Plugging the USB device back in should switch to that.
<r2b2nz> Thanks OvenWerks - will try and see how I get on
<shaban238> is this the way fonts should look in audacity? https://streamable.com/04xi78
<shaban238> it looks like there is a problem with the theme
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: I've tested it with several themes. Unfortunately, Audacity does their own thing when it comes to their interface. They don't follow a theme.
<erroltrout> znacie jakieś programy do drukarki lexmark ale nie network tylko usb
<tomreyn> lexmark, network and usb is what i understood
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Probably a problem with cups, I'd have sent them to #ubuntu anyway, but #ubuntu-pl in this case (Polish).
<tomreyn> yes, looks polish, but then they didn't stay for too long
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-09
<linuxgecko> is there a simple way to remap the buttons on my mouse in the current ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: I think there are two choices
<OvenWerks> 1,3,2 and 2,3,1
<OvenWerks> (right handed and left)
<OvenWerks> That is with GUI tools. There are probably more intrusive ways with cli tools but I am not familiar enough with mice to know.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks ok,   my mouse has 14 buttons, (Razer Naga Hex v2).  and i need to map some of then that type like a keyboard, to press different keys :)
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: maybe have a look here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/492744/how-do-i-automatically-remap-buttons-on-my-mouse-at-startup
<linuxgecko> that should help wonderfully! i was unsure if ubuntu had left X far enough that some of these might not work. :)
<OvenWerks> studio still uses X, I think vanilla allows x or wayland
<OvenWerks> I do not know if xset commands work with wayland through it's comaptibility layer or not
 * OvenWerks finds the gnome3 interface a pain to use and so has no experience with that. Other people might know though
<linuxgecko> the only ubuntu i plan to use by choice is studio. :)
<linuxgecko> this is ... ... unexpected. it would seem that my mouse is also recognized as a keyboard. IMO, this means i can keymap it like i "boobytrap" my qwerty my mapping it logically as a dvorak. ...    but how?
<virtuosoj[m]> I downloaded the Ubuntu Studio installer on 20.04 and installed the audio packages as well as the low latency kernel.  Now I have sooo many packages I don't even know or necessarily want, and the low latency kernel doesn't allow me to log in... any way to uninstall these things?
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: Which flavor of Ubuntu did you install?
<virtuosoj[m]> <Eickmeyer "virtuosoj: Which flavor of Ubunt"> vanilla 20.04
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: Uninstalling packages is as easy as opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt remove {packagename}".
<Eickmeyer> In the case of metapackages, you might want "sudo apt autoremove --purge {packagename}
<Eickmeyer> "
<virtuosoj[m]> Yes I know that, but I don't know all of the packages I installed
<virtuosoj[m]> via Ubuntu Studio installer
<virtuosoj[m]> I guess the program doesn't also un-install
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: This is one of those "use at your own risk" type things.
<OvenWerks> uninstall sounds like Alligators :)
<Eickmeyer> If you don't know the names of the packages, you can always install Synaptic, search for the metapackages (ubuntustudio-*) and remove stuff that way. But, we're not going to walk you through it here.
<virtuosoj[m]> Got it, that makes sense, I may try that or clean install
<virtuosoj[m]> Can I ask one more question?  I have the Scarlett 2i2 audio interface, I sometimes hear a pop when a sound source starts, especially if no other sound has been playing for a little while... how can I diagnose this?
<OvenWerks> generally remove stuff seen in the menu. apt autoremove after to clean up deps
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: I've noticed it too with my Behringer UMC404HD. It seems to be something the kernel is doing with external USB audio, some sort of power-saving function. No clue how to help you with that.
<OvenWerks> Pulse defaults to 44k1 but will change to 48k if the only source using the output is 48k (opus encoded for example)
<OvenWerks> Also, various applications ask for a level change on connect or other change. Add that to actually depowering the USB.
<OvenWerks> (which I am not sure about) A lot of USB ports remain on even if the computer is turned "off"
<OvenWerks> though one would hope a laptop on battery power would not.
<virtuosoj[m]> <Eickmeyer "virtuosoj: I've noticed it too w"> Dang.  I bet there is a way to keep that port on continuously or something of this nature?
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: That's above my knowledge.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It's not the USB port shutting-down, it's the audio itself.
<virtuosoj[m]> <OvenWerks "(which I am not sure about) A lo"> I'm very interested in what you're saying OvenWerks,  I bet there is some type of way to fix this from happening, maybe at the cost of battery power for continuously listening to the USB / sound port.  This is pure conjecture because I also don't have much knowledge
<OvenWerks> run jack as the back end for pulse :)
<Eickmeyer> ^ That's the trick I use.
<OvenWerks> jack will keep the audio device on all the time, at the same SR with the same latency. Pulse thinks of jack as a really dumb (obstinate) device :)
<virtuosoj[m]> OvenWerks:  Yes, this seems like the answer I was looking for!  How can I do this?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls does this.
<OvenWerks> Set the USB master to your USB device, Apply, Start jack
<OvenWerks> normally pulse bridging is already on by default but you can check that.
<OvenWerks> (in the pulse bridging tab)
<cjdg> hi there, guys i want to volunteer to ubuntu studio!
<Crashtone[m]> How would i uninstall an older version of linux and wipe the partition it's one (it's dualbooted with Win10) so i can install ubuntu studio
<Crashtone[m]> Cause atm i'm running KDE Neon (based on ubuntu 18.04) And i want to uninstall it and wipe the partition, so i can install Kubuntu 20.04, and then run the ubuntu-studio installer
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: Kubuntu comes with partitionmanager, which should let you wipe the old partition. Then the installer can use the unused space automatically.
<Eickmeyer> By installer I mean the system installer, not to be confused with ubuntustudio-installer.
<Crashtone[m]> So if i created a 20.04 kubuntu installion media, i can use that to write over the partitions i currently have set up for neon?
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: Yes, but you'll want to delete those partitions first using partitionmanager inside the live session.
<Eickmeyer> Or see which options the system installer gives you first, as it might be able to automatically detect and do that for you, something like "Erase KDE Neon and install Kubuntu".
<Crashtone[m]> Once Kubuntu 20.04 is installed with ubuntu-studio-installer after, will i be able to migrate to Studio 20.10 without issues, or should i set up a seperate /home partition in 20.04 so i can migrate the Studio 20.10 when KDE becomes the native DE
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: You'll migrate to Kubuntu 20.10 without issues, technically. Though, they're both Ubuntu, so there's really no difference.
<Crashtone[m]> So i wouldn't have to run the 20.10 ubuntu-studio installer in that case? is the metapackage handled so that the next release will update? (when 20.10 comes out, i go to kubuntu 20.10, will i need to rerun the studio installer to get it so show as Ubuntu Studio 20.10 (with the rebranding and other optimizatiosn and such)
<Crashtone[m]> Or will it be updated automatically when i update the metapackage?
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: No, you shouldn't need to rerun ubuntustudio-installer. The metapackages it brings in will update to the newer versions.
<Crashtone[m]> Fantastic
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: Rule of thumb here is don't overthink it, we've done everything we can to make it as easy for you as possible.
<Crashtone[m]> I appreciate the help! if i run into any issues or strange behavior, i'll let you guys know (It'll be a few days before i migrate, as i have to back up my data)
<Eickmeyer> Backup. Good call.
<Eickmeyer> Crashtone[m]: Really, your primary support is going to be with Kubuntu, not here.
<Eickmeyer> We've got the Ubuntu Studio Installer part, but at the end of the day, it's still a Kubuntu install.
<Crashtone[m]> Ah, Thanks for letting me know, i've never dealt with installing metapackages over a different install before so i wasn't sure what support i should be going towards
<Crashtone[m]> (ie, installing something base distro, and then installing a different DE metapackage on top of it)
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-10
<z230_user> hi, i came in here about a week ago asking about ubuntu studio not being able to install on my HP Z230 SFF Workstation
<z230_user> the problem was when i got to the installer and selected the keyboard settings, it would hang and not go further, and it was suggested to me that my GPU (nvidia nvs 315) was the problem
<z230_user> i got a Radeon card in the mail yesterday, and still can not get ubuntu studio installed no matter what i try
<z230_user> still gets locked up at the keyboard layout selection
<z230_user> id be happy to do what i can help to figure out why this happens as i was able to get through the installer on my thinkpad t450
<z230_user> and yes i did check that my iso has the correct hash
<z230_user> i have av linux running for now but i'd like to figure out why i cant install 20.04
<zardozo[m]> i’m no expert but believe there is a safe graphic install option you could try
<z230_user> I should have mentioned, i did try the safe graphics as well as editing splash and quiet out of the boot commands at the grub menu
<zardozo[m]> you need a big brains help
<z230_user> with both video cards
<zardozo[m]> good
<z230_user> I guess i should make a bug report
<OvenWerks> Interesting, is your keyboard that much different from the us one?
<OvenWerks> Ie does the install work if you do the whole thing without touching the keyboard?
<z230_user> It is a plain usa keyboard sadly....
<z230_user> i was just trying to crush through the installer on all default options if possible
<Eickmeyer> z230_user: Might have to escalate you to #ubuntu for this one. I'm out of ideas.
<z230_user> thanks boss. No worries.
<Eickmeyer> z230_user: Sorry, for that you'll have to type /join #ubuntu.
<virtuosoj[m]> Very interesting - when using XServer I was getting major audio distortion in the Bandlapp webapp on Chrome, switched to Wayland and it went away. Vanilla Ubuntu 20.04
<virtuosoj[m]> Also, using JACK via ubuntustudiocontrols seems to have removed the popping soound, thank youOvenWerks:
<r2b2nz> OvenWerks: Thanks for your help the other day regarding switching automatically between a USB device and non-USB device in Ubuntu Studio Controls. Unfortunately I followed your steps of applying the settings with and without the USB device connected but it doesn't appear to do any auto-switching (e.g. when USB device is set and connected, if I disconnect the USB device the settings stay on the USB master until I manually
<r2b2nz> change them back). Is there a log somewhere that might record if its actually trying to do something when I disconnect/reconnect the USB device but failing perhaps?
<virtuosoj[m]> Hmm, ubuntustudio-controls won't open for me when using Gnome with Wayland
<r2b2nz> virtuosoj: Is that starting it from the menu or starting via CLI? I had a similar experience with Gnome & XServer where it wouldn't do anything when I tried and start via menu. However started from a terminal and it came straight up... I haven't been able to replicate it yet though to try and report any meaningful issue.
<narsiteo[m]> I like me join channel in spanish language... there is anyone?
<narsiteo[m]> About Ubuntu Studio
<frogley> Hi, I'm having trouble with streaming on youtube from UbuStu 18.04- it works ok fine from a webcam with a mic, but i am unable to mix in audio from an outside souce. So I installed OBS but it wont open, an error message appears- it says, quote: Failed to initialize video.  Your GPU may not be supported, or your graphics drivers may need to be
<frogley> updated. A
<frogley> So does OBS work with 18.04 is my question, and if not, does anyone know if there is an alternative encoder I can use to stream on Youtube
<frogley> Sorry people, my mistake, wrong place.
<Mattyu> Hi, I found this channel by https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-studio I would like to find info about midi monitor app: Ubuntu Studio 20 have not it. I am sorry for my English...
<tomreyn> narsiteo[m]: there might be #ubuntustudio-es , there certainly is #ubuntu-es
<tomreyn> okay, the former does not exist
